# موسوعة أقوال الآباء في ألوهية المسيح له كل المجد + متجدد دائماً



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2012)

*







{ **موسوعة أقوال الآباء في ألوهية المسيح له كل المجد }*

في هذا الموضوع سأقوم معكم بوضع مجموعة كبيرة للغاية من أقوال الآباء التي تُصرّح بوضوح بألوهية المسيح والموضوع سيكون مغلق دائماً وسأقوم أنا فقط بوضع هذه النصوص.

من لديه نصوص، لو كانت عربية فليرسلها لي لأراجعها وأدرجها في الموضوع، ولو كانت بأي لغة أخرى، فعليه ترجمتها إلى العربية ثم إرسالها لي لأضعها في الموضوع.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2012)

*القديس جيروم*


     عند صوت البوق الأرض وكل شعبها يكونون في رعبٍ، وأما أنتم فستفرحون. العالم سوف يحزن ويتنهد عندما يأتى الرب ليدينه. قبائل الأرض تقرع الصدور. الملوك القادرون يرتعبون في عريهم. جوبتر مع كل نسله يلتهبون؛ وأفلاطون مع تلاميذه يظهرون أغبياء؛ وبراهين أرسطو تصير باطلة. ربما تكون أنت فقيرًا قرويًا لكنك تتمجد وتضحك قائلاً: "هوذا المصلوب إلهي! هوذا دياني![1]
 
*القديس أغسطينوس *


     لقد ضُربت (أيها الموت)، لقد جُرحت، لقد سقطت طريحًا، لكن جُرح ذاك الذي خلقني. يا موت، يا موت، هوذا الذي أوجدني جُرح من أجلي وبموته غلبك. بنصرة سيقولون: "أين غلبتك يا موت؟ أين شوكتك يا موت؟[2]
 


     الآن عندما يقول: "الذي يؤمن بي، ليس يؤمن بي، بل بالذي أرسلني". ماذا نفهم سوى أنه ظهر كإنسانٍ للبشر بينما بقي غير منظور بكونه الله؟ ولكي لا يظن أحد أنه ليس بأكثر مما يروه فيه يشير إلى الإيمان به كمساوٍ للآب في الشخصية والرتبة... فمن يؤمن بالآب يلزمه أن يؤمن أنه أب، ومن يؤمن بالآب يؤمن أن له ابن، وبهذا فمن يؤمن بالآب يلزمه أن يؤمن بالابن[3].
 


     أنتم تدعون الله أبًا، لتعرفوني إذن على الأقل كأخٍ لكم. وفي نفس الوقت أعطاهم حافزًا لقلوب الأذكياء بذكر ما اعتاد أن يقول: "لم آتِ من نفسي، هو أرسلني. أنا خرجت وأتيت من الله"... لقد جاء من عنده بكونه الله المساوي له، الابن الوحيد، كلمة الآب، جاء إلينا، لأن الكلمة صار جسدًا لكي يحل بيننا. مجيئه يشير إلى ناسوته، الذي هو سكناه، و إلى لاهوته. إنه بلاهوته ذاك الذي بناسوته يجعلنا نتقدم. لو لم يصر هكذا لكي ما نتقدم ما كنا قط نقتنيه ذاك الذي يبقى إلى الأبد[4].
 


    بسبب الأمانة الزوجيّة اِستحق الاثنان أن يُلقبَّا "والديّ يسوع"، إذ كانا هكذا حسب الذهن والهدف وليس حسب الجسد. فإن كان أحدهما والده في الهدف لكن الآخر أي أُمّه كانت والدته بالجسد أيضًا، وقد دعي الاثنان أبواه حسب تواضعه لا سموُّه، حسب ضعفه (ناسوته) لا حسب لاهوته[5].
 


     ينطق بولس بهذا لأنه يتحدث عن أولئك العاجزين عن أن يبصروا التعاليم السامية جدًا عن لاهوت المسيح[6]. 
 


     لكي تعرفوا أن العريس والعروس هما واحد حسب جسد المسيح، وليس حسب لاهوته... لكي تعرفوا أن هذا الكامل هو مسيح واحد، قال بإشعياء: "وضع عمامة عليّ كعريسٍ، وكساني بالزينة كعروس" (إش ٦١: ١٠LXX)*[7]*. 
 


     مادمنا لا نستطيع بأية وسيلة أن يكون لنا هذا التطويب الذي به نؤمن ونحن لا نرى ما لم نتقبله من الروح القدس، فلسبب حسن قيل: "خير لكم أن أنطلق. فإنه إن لم أنطلق لا يأتيكم المعزي، لكن إن انطلقت أرسله إليكم" [٧]. هو حاضر معنا على الدوام بلاهوته، ولكن إن لم ينطلق بالجسد عنا، فإننا نرى جسمه دومًا حسب الجسد ولا نؤمن من الجانب الروحاني*[8]*. 
 


     إنه يحب الابن من جهة لاهوته، إذ ولده مساويًا لنفسه. يحبه أيضًا بكونه جسدًا لأن الابن الوحيد صار إنسانًا، وبكونه الكلمة فإن جسد الكلمة هو عزيز عليه. أما بالنسبة لنا فبكوننا أعضاء في ذاك الذي يحبه، ولكي ما نصير هكذا. لقد أحبنا لهذا السبب قبل أن يخلقنا[9].
 


  كمن يقول له: "وأنت تحت ظل الخطية أنا اخترتك"، وإذ تذكر نثنائيل أنه كان تحت شجرة التين حين لم يكن أحد هناك عرف لاهوته وأجاب: "أنت ابن الله، أنت ملك إسرائيل". ذاك الذي كان تحت شجرة التين لم يصر شجرة تين جافة، فقد عرف المسيح*[10]*. 
 


     لكي نقتني (رؤيته) إن كنا لا نقدر بعد أن نرى الله الكلمة، لنسمع "الكلمة صار جسدًا"، ناظرين أننا نحن جسديون، فلنسمع الكلمة المتجسد. فإنه لهذا السبب جاء، ولهذا السبب حمل ضعفنا حتى يمكن أن نقبل كلمات الله القوية الحامل ضعفنا. بحق قد دُعي "اللبن"، إذ يهب لبنًا للرضع حتى يقدم وجبة الحكمة (اللحم) للناضجين*[11]*.
 


  من كان يستطيع أن يلمس الله الكلمة لو لم يكن الكلمة قد صار جسدًا وحلَّ بيننا؟! لقد أخذ الكلمة المتجسد بداية ناسوته من مريم العذراء، لكن ليست هذه هي بداية الكلمة، إذ يقول الرسول: "الذي كان من البدء"، شريك الآب في الأزلية[12].
 


  قدم تشكرات للمسيح الذي صار ضعيفًا لأجلكم لأنكم ضعفاء، ولتكن رغباتكم معدة للاهوت المسيح لكي تشبع بها*[13]*.
 

*القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي *


     ليت الذين أنكروا فيما سبق أن المصلوب هو إله، يعترفون بضلالهم، لأن الكتب الإلهية تُلزمهم بذلك، وخاصة توما الذي لمّا رأى أثر المسامير، صرخ قائلا " ربي وإلهي"! ، فإن الإبن الذي هو الإله وربُّ المجد كان في الجسد المهان والمسمر بلا كرامة وبينما كان الجسد يتألم ويُطعن على الخشبة، ويفيض من جنبه دم وماء، كان بصفته هيكل الكلمة مملوءاً بكل ملء اللاهوت!، ولهذا السبب لمَّا رأت الشمس خالفها، يتألم في الجسد المُهان، أخفت شعاعها وأظلمت الأرض[18]
 


   لهذا كان واضحًا للكل أن البشر حقًا جاهلون، لكن اللوغوس ذاته باعتباره الله الكلمة، يعرف كل شيء حتى قبل حدوثه. لأنه حينما صار إنسانًا لم يكف عن أن يكون هو الله، ولم يستنكف من أمور الإنسان بكونه هو الله، بئس هذا الفكر. بل بالأحرى، إذا هو الله، قد أخذ لذاته الجسد، وإذا هو في الجسد فإنه يؤله هذا الجسد. لأنه كما سأل أسئلة هكذا أيضًا أقام الميت، وأظهر للكل أن الذي يحيي الميت ويستدعي روحه، يعرف بالأكثر أسرار الجميع. إنه يعرف حقًا أين يرقد لعازر، ومع هذا يسأل، لأن لوغوس الله الكُلى القداسة، الذي احتمل كل شيء لأجلنا، إنما قد فعل ذلك، حتى بأخذه جهلنا، يهبنا نعمة المعرفة، معرفة أبيه الحقيقي وحده، ومعرفته أنه هو الابن المرسل لأجل خلاصنا جميعًا. فأية نعمة أعظم من هذه النعمة؟[19]
 
*القديس أمبروسيوس *


     بالنسبة للاهوته فإن لابن الله مجده الذاتى, فإن مجد الآب والابن هما واحد. إذن فهو ليس بأقلٍ في السمو, لأن المجد واحد, ولا أقل في اللاهوت, لأن ملء اللاهوت في المسيح[20].
 


     وضع حياته لكي يمجدنا، ولكن كان سلطان لاهوته أن يضعها وأن يأخذها أيضًا... ها أنتم ترون صلاحه، أن يضعها بإرادته؛ ها أنتم ترون سلطانه أيضًا أن يأخذها[21].
 


  يقولون مكتوب: "أبي أعظم مني". أيضًا مكتوب: "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للَّه" (في 6:2). وأيضًا مكتوب أن اليهود أرادوا قتله، لأنه قال إنه ابن اللَّه معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (يو 18:5). مكتوب: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). إنهم يقرأون نصًا واحدًا وليس نصوص كثيرة. إذن هل يمكن أن يكون أقل ومساوٍ في نفس الوقت لذات الطبيعة؟ لا، فإن عبارة تشير إلى لاهوته، وأخرى إلى ناسوته[22].
 


     قال الرب هذا لكي تعرف أنه هو مقدس في الجسد لأجلنا، وأيضًا يقدس بفضيلة لاهوته[23].
 


     المجد الذي للكلمة هو أيضًا مجد الآب. ويقول الرسول: "لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل إنسانٍ أن يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب" ( في 2: 10، 11). لذلك بخصوص لاهوته فللابن مجده، وأن مجد الآب والابن هو واحد. إنه ليس بأقل منه في السمو، لأن المجد واحد، ولا هو أقل في اللاهوت، لأن ملء اللاهوت في المسيح[24].
 


     يسأل البعض: كيف يكون الابن مساويًا للآب عندما يقول أنه يحيا بالآب؟ ليت هؤلاء الذين يعترضون علينا في هذه النقطة يخبروننا أولاً ما هي حياة الابن؟ هل هي حياة ممنوحة بواسطة الآب لمن هو في حاجة إلى حياة؟ بل كيف يمكن للابن أن يكون في حاجة أن يملك حياة وهو نفسه الحياة، إذ يقول: "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة"؟ حقًا حياته أبدية، وسلطانه أبدي. هل وُجد وقت كانت فيه الحياة لا تملك ذاتها؟ تأملوا ما قُرأ اليوم بخصوص الرب يسوع أنه "مات لأجلنا حتى إذا سهرنا أو نمنا نحيا جميعًا معه" (1 تس 10:5). ذاك الذي موته هو حياة، ألا يكون لاهوته حياة، متطلعين إلى لاهوته أنه حياة أبدية؟[25]
 


  وصف نفسه من جهة لاهوته وناسوته، فهو غني من جهة كمال لاهوته وقد صار فقيرًا لأجلنا. فمع أنه الغني والملك الأبدي، وابن الملك الأبدي، قال أنه ذهب إلى كورة بعيدة (لو 19: 12) بأخذه جسدنا، إذ سلك طريق البشر كما في رحلة غريبة، وجاء إلى هذا العالم ليعد لنفسه مملكة منا. إذن قد جاء يسوع إلى هذه الأرض ليتقبل لنفسه مملكة منا نحن الذين قيل لنا: "ملكوت الله داخلكم". عندئذ يسلم الابن مملكته للآب، وبتسليمه إياها لا يخسرها المسيح بل تنمو... نحن ملكوت المسيح وملكوت الآب، إذ قيل: "ليس أحد يأتي إلى الآب إلا بي" (يو 14: 6). عندما أكون في الطريق فأنا للمسيح، وإذ أعبر به فأنا للآب، لكن أينما وجدت فأنا خلال المسيح وتحت سلطانه[26].
 


  ليس ما يفرح رب العالم امتطاؤه ظهر حيوان ما لم يحمل هذا سرًا خفيًا، وهو أن يجلس داخليًا كملكٍ يتربع علي عرشه في أعماق نفوس البشر، يجلس كفارس إلهي بقوة لاهوته يقود خطوات العقل. طوبى لمن حملوا على ظهر أرواحهم مثل هذا الفارس! حقًا طوبى لمن وضع في أفواههم لجام الكلمة الإلهية عوض النطق بالأباطيل![27]
 


     هذا بالتأكيد يشير لا إلى لاهوته بل إلى جسده الذي فاض على قلوب الشعب العطشى مجرى دمه الدائم[28].
 


     لأن الآب لا يفعل شيئًا إلا بممارسة قوته وحكمته، فقد صنع كل الأشياء بحكمة، كما هو مكتوب: "بحكمة صنعتً الكل" (مز 24:104)، هكذا أيضًا لا يفعل اللَّه الكلمة شيئًا بدون شركة الآب. لا يعمل بدون الآب، بدون مشيئة الآب لا يقدم نفسه للآلام كلية القداسة، ويُذبح لأجل خلاص العالم كله (يو 16:3، 17؛ عب 10:10-12). بدون إرادة الآب لا يقوم من الأموات إلى الحياة[29].
 


    هذا لا يخص كمال الروح ولا جزء منه، لأنه لا يستطيع الذهن البشري أن يقتبس كمال الله ولا ينقسم الله إلى أجزاء في ذاته. إنما يسكب عطية نعمة الروح التي لعبادة الله، إذ هو أيضًا يُعبد في الحق، إذ ليس أحد يعبده إلا ذاك الذي ينسحب إلى الحق في لاهوته بحبٍ تقويٍ[30].
 


 إن حسبنا لاهوتَ المسيح هو الجبل العظيم فهذا حق: "أما أملأ أنا السماوات والأرض يقول الرب؟" (إر 23: 24) فإن كان بالحق لاهوت المسيح هو الجبل العظيم، فإن تجسده يقينًا هو التل الصغير (الجبل الصغير مز 42 :6). لهذا فالمسيح هو كلاهما معًا. فهو جبل عظيم وجبل أقل! عظيم حقًا، لأنه "عظيم هو الرب وعظيمة هي قوته” (مز 147: 5). وأقل لأنه مكتوب: "تنقصه قليلاً عن الملائِكة" (مز 8 :5). لهذا يقول إشعياء: "رأيناه، لا صورةَ له ولا جمالَ" (إش 53:2LXX)، ومع أنه عظيمٌ نزلَ صائرًا أقل! وحال كونه أقلَ صارَ عظيمًا. وحال كونه عظيمًا صار أقل، لأنه "بالرغم من أنه بالطبيعة هو الله، أخلى ذاته وأخذ طبيعة عبد" (في 2 :6-7) وحال كونه أقل صار عظيمًا، لأن دانيال يقول: "أما الحجر الذي ضرب التمثال، فصار جبلاً كبيرًا، وملأَ الأرضَ كلها" (دا 2: 35). وإن كنتم تطلبون معرفة من هو ذلك الحجر، فاعرفوا أنه "الحجر الذي رفضه البناءون، هذا صار رأس الزاوية" (قابل مز 118 :22،إش 28 :16، مت 21: 42، لو 20 :17، أع 4: 11، 1 بط 2 :6-7). كان هو نفسه، مع ذلك وبالرغم من أنه ظهر صغيرًا، كان عظيمًا. ويوضح إشعياء موافقته لتلك الحقيقة لأنه يقول: "يولد لنا ولد ونُعطى ابنا الذي بدايته على كتفيه، ويُدعى الرسول المشير العظيم " (إش 9: 5 LXX).[31]
 


*العلّامة أوريجانوس

*

 العبارة: "تعرفونني وتعرفون من أين أنا" (يو ٧: ٢٨) خاصة بشخصه كإنسانٍ، أما العبارة "لستم تعرفونني أنا ولا أبي" [١٩] فخاصة بلاهوته... فمن الواضح أن كلمات القوم الذين من أهل أورشليم: "هذا نعلم من أين هو" (يو ٧: ٢٧) تشير إلى حقيقة أنه وُلد في بيت لحم (مت ٢: ١). وقد عرفوا أنه ذاك الذي أمه تُدعى مريم وأن اخوته (أبناء خالته) هم يعقوب ويوحنا وسمعان ويهوذا (مت ١٣: ٥٥). لهذا شهد للقائلين: "هذا نعلم من أين هو" قائلاً: "تعرفونني وتعرفون من أين أنا". لكنه حينما تحدث مع الفريسيين قال: "وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق، لأني أعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب"، إذ كان يتحدث عن طبيعته الإلهية، كشخص يتحدث عن الأساس الذي به هو بكر الخليقة (كو ١: ١٥)*[32]*.
 


 أن السيّد أعلن لاهوته للذين صعدوا على الجبل العالي، أمّا للذين هم أسفل فظهر لهم في شكل العبد. إنه يسأل من يشتاق أن يتعرّف على حقيقة السيّد ويتجلّى قدامه أن يرتفع مع يسوع خلال الأناجيل المقدّسة على جبل الحكمة خلال العمل والقول[33]
 


 تأمَّل الرسل الله الكلمة لا بكونهم قد أبصروا المسيح المخلِّص المتجسّد، بل رأوا الله الكلمة (هنا لا يقصد انفصال المسيح إلى شخصين إنما يؤكِّد التزامنا إدراك حقيقة المخلِّص المتجسّد وبالطبع الرؤية هى رؤية إيمانية). لو كانت رؤيّة المسيح بالجسد (مجردًا) يعني رؤيّة الله الكلمة، لكان هذا يعني أن بيلاطس الذي أسلم يسوع قد رأى الكلمة، وكذا يهوذا الذي أسلمه وكل الذين صرخوا: "أصلبه أصلبه". هذا الفكر بعيدًا عنه تمامًا، إذ لا يستطيع غير المؤمن أن يرى كلمة الله. رؤيّة الله الكلمة أوضحها المخلِّص بقوله: "الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب"[34].
 


  صمت زكريَّا هو صمت الأنبياء عند شعب إسرائيل، فلا يتكلَّم الله بعد مع اليهود بينما جاء الله الكلمة الذي من البدء. لقد صار معنا المسيح الذي لا يصمت، لكنه صامت حتى يومنا هذا بالنسبة لليهود[35].
 


  إن كان ليس هو إله أموات بل أحياء ، وكما أنه هو إله إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب فهو إله بقية الأنبياء، والأنبياء هم أحياء، إذ حفظ هؤلاء كلمة ابن الله عندما جاءت كلمة الله إلى هوشع وإلى إرميا وإلى إشعياء. فإنه ليست كلمة الله جاءت إلى أي واحدٍ منهم سوى ذاك الذي من البدء مع الله، ابنه، الله الكلمة.[36]
 
*القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*


 وإن سألت: لِمَ ذهب المسيح إلى الجليل؟ أجبتك: لم يمضِ عن خوفٍ، لكنه مضى لينزع حسدهم، لأنه كان قادرًا أن يضبطهم إذا أتوا إليه، إلا أنه لم يرد أن يعمل هكذا دائمًا حتى لا يُنكر تدبير تجسده، فلو أنه أمسك به كثيرًا واختفي لشك الكثيرون في أمره (كإنسان)، لهذا السبب كان يدبر أكثر أفعاله أقرب إلي تدبير البشر. وإذ رغب في أن يؤمنوا به أنه الله، كان يريدهم أن يؤمنوا أنه الله وقد حمل جسدًا، لذلك حتى بعد قيامته قال لتلاميذه: "جسوني وانظروا، فإن الروح ليس له لحم وعظام كما ترون لي" (لو 24: 39). ولهذا السبب أيضا انتهر بطرس عندما قال: "حاشاك، لا يكون لك هذا" (مت 16: 22). هكذا كان هذا الأمر موضوع اهتمامه. فإن هذا ليس بالأمر البسيط بالنسبة لتعاليم الكنيسة، بل يمثل نقطة رئيسية في الخلاص المقدم لنا. فيه كل الأمور تتحقق بنجاح، إذ بهذا انحلت رباطات الموت ودخلت ربوات البركات إلى حياتنا. هكذا أراد علي وجه الخصوص أن نؤمن بالتدبير (التجسد) كمصدر وينبوع بركات لا حصر لها لنا. ومع هذا بينما كان مهتمًا بناسوته لم يسمح باحتجاب لاهوته[37].
 


 ليس فقط بإعطاء جسم المريض قوة، بل وبطريق آخر قد منحه برهانًا قويًا علي لاهوته، فبقوله: "لا تخطئ أيضًا" أظهر له أنه يعرف كل معاصيه القديمة، وبهذا يمكن أن يقتني إيمانه في المستقبل[38].
 


 هذه ليست أقوال لاهوته لكنها أقوال طبيعته الإنسانية التي لا تشاء أن تموت، وتتمسك بهذه الحياة الحاضرة، موضحًا بذلك أنه لم يكن خارج الآلام الإنسانية، لأنه كما أن الجوع ليس زللاً ولا النوم، فكذلك ولا الارتياح إلى الحياة الحاضرة زلل، وللسيد المسيح جسد نقي من الخطايا، وليس جسد متخلص من الضرورات الطبيعية، لذا اقتضت الحكمة أن يكون له جسد.
 


    هذا (الكلمة) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في أقنوم بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض. وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله"[39].
 
 
*القديس باسيليوس الكبير*


  يعلق على تعبير "شريف الجنس"، قائلاً: [إنه شريف ليس فقط من جهة لاهوته، وإنما من جهة ناسوته أيضًا بكونه من نسل داود حسب الجسد[41].
 


  يرى القدِّيس باسيليوس الكبير أن العلاقة التي قاومها الهراطقة هي "حقيقة تجسُّد المسيح" فالبعض قالوا أنه جسد سماوي منكرين حقيقة التجسُّد وذلك كالغنوسيِّين[42]، والبعض قال أنه جسد موجود قبل كل الدهور، وآخرون قالوا أن المسيح بدأ وجوده من مريم، أي أنكروا لاهوته[43].
 


 أعطاهم علامة لكن ليست من السماء، لأنهم لم يكونوا يستحقّون رؤيتها، إنّما من أعماق الجحيم، أعنى علامة تجسّده ولاهوته وآلامه وتمجيده بقيامته بعد دخوله إلى الجحيم ليحرّر الذين ماتوا على رجاء[44].
 


نرى الكتاب المقدس لا يقدم لنا الرب تحت اسم واحد، ولا تحت الأسماء المنوطة بلاهوته فقط، أو الدالة على عظمته، بل تارة يستعمل ميزات الطبيعة (خواصه الأقنومية)، فيعرف أن يقول: "الاسم الذي يفوق جميع الأسماء" (في 2: 9)، اسم الابن، والابن الحقيقي، والله الابن الوحيد، وقوة الله وحكمته وكلمته. وتارة، بالنظر إلى كثرة سبل وصول النعمة إلينا التي بصلاحه يمنحها لطالبيه حسب حكمته الكثيرة الأوصاف، يدعوه الكتاب المقدس بنعوت أخرى كثيرة، فهو يسميه تارة الراعي، وتارة الملك، ثم الطبيب، فالعريس والطريق والباب والينبوع والخبز والفأس والصخرة. هذه التسميات لا تدل على الطبيعة، كما قلت، بل على تعدد مظاهر النشاط الذي يبذله، رحمة منه بكل فرد من خليقته، وتلبية لحاجة كل من يسأله[45].
 
*القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي*


 يُدعى "الحمل" (يو 29:1؛ إش 7:53، 8؛ أع 32:8) لا كغير عاقلٍ، بل لأن بدمه الثمين يطهر العالم من خطاياه، ويقف صامتًا أمام جازيه. هذا الحمل دُعي مرة بـ "الراعي" إذ يقول: "أنا هو الراعي الصالح" (لو 11:10) هو حمل من جهة ناسوته، وراعٍ بالحب المترفق الذي للاهوته. هل تريد أن تعرف حملان عاقلة؟! اسمع المخلص يقول للرسل: "ها أنا أرسلكم كحملانٍ بين ذئابٍ" (مت 10: 10، 16)[46].
 
*القديس كيرلس الكبير*


  سينزل من السماء في أواخر الدهور، لا بطريقة غامضة أو سرية وإنما في مجد لاهوته، بكونه "ساكنًا في نورٍ لا يُدنى منه". هذا أعلنه بقوله أن مجيئه سيأتي كالبرق. حقًا لقد وُلد في الجسد من امرأة ليحقق التدبير لأجلنا، ولهذا السبب أخلى ذاته، وصار فقيرًا، ولم يظهر نفسه في مجد اللاهوت. لقد حمل التواضع من أجل الوقت نفسه ولتحقيق التدبير. أما بعد القيامة من الأموات إذ صعد إلى السماوات وجلس مع الله الآب، فإنه ينزل ثانية لكن ليس بدون مجده، ولا في تواضع الناسوت، وإنما في عظمة الآب تحرسه صحبة الملائكة الذين يقفون أمامه بكونه إله الكل ورب الجميع. أنه سيأتي كالبرق وليس سريًا[47]. 
 


  إننا لا نقول أن المعمدان انحطَّ مقامه في الوقت الذي زاد فيه مجد المسيح بأن التفَّ حوله عدد كبير من الناس، ولكن يُراد بنقص يوحنا وزيادة المسيح أن يوحنا كان إنسانًا فلابد من أن يصل إلى درجة ما بعدها من مزيد، أما المسيح فهو إله متأنِّس فلا حد لنموُّه ولا نهاية لعظمته ولذلك يقول المعمدان: "ينبغي أن ذلك يزيد وأنِّي أنا أنقص". إن كل من وقف في مستوى واحد ينقص، وذلك بالنسبة لمن لا يقف أمامه عائق عن النمو والتقدُّم، وحتى يُثبِت المعمدان أنه على حق في قوله هذا أشار إلى لاهوت المسيح، وبرهن لهم أنه لابد من أن يفوق جميع الناس، إذ قال: "الذي يأتي من فوق هو فوق الجميع والذي من الأرض هو أرضي ومن الأرض يتكلَّم" (يو 3: 31). من الذي أتى من فوق، ومن ذا الذي يفوق جميع الناس؟ من الواضح هو كلمة الله المتجسِّد، هو مثال الآب ومساوٍ له في الجوهر، ونظرًا لمحبَّته شاء فنزل وتواضع ليصير مثلنا. فالمسيح إذن يفوق كل من في الأرض، ولما كان المعمدان أحد سكان الأرض، ويتَّفق معهم في الإنسانيّة، لزم أن يفوقه المسيح الإله.[48]
 


 أرجو أيضًا أن تلاحظوا قوة جسده المقدس إذا ما مسّ أحدًا، فان هذه القوة تقضي على مختلف الأسقام والأمراض، وتهزم الشيطان وأعوانه، وتشفى جماهير الناس في لحظة من الزمن. ومع أن المسيح كان في قدرته أن يجري معجزات بكلمة منه، بمجرد إشارة تصدر عنه، إلا أنه وضع يديه على المرضى ليعلمنا أن الجسد المقدس الذي اتخذه هيكلاً له كان به قوة الكلمة الإلهي. فليربطنا الله الكلمة به، ولنرتبط نحن معه بشركة جسد المسيح السرية، فيمكن للنفس أن تُشفي من أمراضها وتقوى على هجمات الشياطين وعدائها[49].
 


 حسب قول النبي, هو نفسه حمل خطايانا وقد أحصي معنا بين الآثمة (إش 12,4:53؛ كو 14:2) حتى يبررنا بنفسه, ممزقًا الصك الذي كان ضدنا، مسِّمرًا إياه في صليبه, كما قال الكتاب المقدس. وإذ هو بالطبيعة قدوس لأنه الله, وما في البشرية كلها هو شركة الروح القدس الذي يعينهم ويسندهم ويقدسهم, إلا أنه لأجلنا تقدَّس بالروح القدس، لكن ما من أحد آخر قدسَّه بل بالحري هو بذاته يقدس جسده الذاتي[50].
 


 هنا ( ينبغي أن أكون فيما لأبي ) يشير المسيح إلى أبيه الحقيقي ويكشف عن ألوهيَّته[51].
 


 "قد نزلت من السماء"، أي صرت إنسانًا حسب مسرة الله الآب الصالحة، ورفضت أن أنخرط في أعمال غير موافقة لمشيئة الله، حتى أحقق لهم – أولئك الذين يؤمنون بي – الحياة الأبدية والقيامة من الأموات، محطمًا قوة الموت. واحتمل التحقير من اليهود والشتائم والسب والإهانات والجلدات والبصق، والأدهى من ذلك شهادة الزور، وآخر الكل الموت. ستفهمون لماذا لم يكن المسيح مخلصنا يريد الآلام التي على الصليب، ومع ذلك أرادها لأجلنا، ولأجل مسرة الله الآب الصالحة، لأنه حين كان على وشك الخروج للآلام أيضًا، جعل حديثه إلى الله (الآب) قائلاً ما قاله في صيغة صلاة: "يا أبتاه إن أمكن فلتعبر عني هذه الكأس، ولكن ليس كما أريد أنا، بل كما تريد أنت" (مت ٢٦: ٣٩). لأنه وهو الله الكلمة، غير المائت، وغير الفاسد، والحياة ذاتها بالطبيعة، لم يقدر أن يرتعب أمام الموت. وإني أعتقد إن ذلك واضح للجميع، إذ وهو له أن يرتعد أمام الموت حين كان على مشارفه، لكن يُظهر أنه بالحقيقة إنسان... باتحاد الطبيعة البشرية بالكلمة أُعيدت إلى ما يليق بالله من إقدامٍ، واستعيدت إلى غرض شريف، أعني أن الطبيعة البشرية لم تصنع ما يبدو صالحًا لإرادتها الذاتية بل بالأحرى تتبع القصد الإلهي، مهيأة على الفور للركض إلى مهما يدعوها إليه ناموس خالقها. أرأيتم كيف أن المسيح لم يكن يريد الموت بسبب الجسد، ولا هوان التألم، ومع هذا أراده، حتى يتمم مقاصد مسرة الآب الصالحة لأجل العالم أجمع، أي حياة وخلاص الجميع.[52]
 


    بدأ الله الآب يعطي الروح من جديد، وكان المسيح أول من قبل الروح كباكورة الطبيعة المتجددة، لأن يوحنا شهد قائلاً: "إني قد رأيت الروح نازلاً من السماء فاستقر عليه" (يو ١: ٣٢)... لم يقبل المسيح الروح لأجل نفسه، بل بالأحرى لأجلنا نحن فيه، لأن كل الصالحات تفيض أيضًا فينا بواسطته. لأنه إذ حاد جدنا آدم بالخديعة فسقط في العصيان والخطية لم يحفظ نعمة الروح. وهكذا فقدت فيه الطبيعة البشرية كلها الخير المُعطى لها من الله، لهذا يلزم أن الله الكلمة غير المتغير يصير إنسانًا حتى إذا ما نال كإنسان يمكنه أن يحفظ الصلاح في طبيعتنا على الدوام. ودليلنا في تفسير هذه الأسرار هو المرتل الإلهي نفسه، إذ يقول للابن: "أحببت البرّ وأبغضت الإثم، من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك" (مز ٤٥: ٧).[53]
 


 ذاق الموت في جسده من أجل كل إنسان، هذا الذي كان يمكن أن يحتمل الموت دون أن يفقد كونه الحياة. لهذا مع كونه قد قيل أنه تألم في جسده إلا أنه لم يقبل الألم في طبيعة لاهوته بل في جسده القابل للألم[54].
 


 دعي نفسه "الشجرة الخضراء" (العود الرطب)، التي تحمل أوراقًا وثمارًا وزهورًا، أما ثماره فهي تعاليمه ونصائحه وإعلان قوة لاهوته في معجزاته الإلهية التي لا يُنطق بها... فقد أقام موتى إلى الحياة، وطهّر برّص، وشفى عميان، وغير ذلك من الأعمال التي مارسها تثير فينا الحمد الكلي الكمال. مع أن هذه هي أعماله فقد أدانه الرومان أو بالأحرى بيلاطس، الذي أصدر ضده حكمًا ظالمًا، وأنزل عليه استهزاءات قاسية. لهذا يقول إن كان القواد الرومان قد صبّوا علىّ مثل هذه الأمور مع أنهم رأوني مزينًا بمجدٍ عظيمٍ كهذا فماذا يفعلون بإسرائيل وقد أدركوا أنه جاف بلا ثمر؟! فإنهم لا يجدون في الإسرائيليين أمرًا عجيبًا يستحق الكرامة أو الرحمة، لذا سيحرقونهم بالنار دون رحمة، ويمارسون ضدهم قسوة عنيفة[55].
 


 لم يقل صار في الجسد بل صار جسدًا، لكي يوضح الاتحاد. ونحن لا نقول إن الله الكلمة الذي من الآب قد تحول إلى طبيعة الجسد، أو أن التجسد تحول إلى الكلمة... لكن بطريقة لا يُنطق بها وتفوق الفهم البشري اتحد الكلمة بجسده الخاص، وإذ ضمه كله إلى نفسه... قد طرد الفساد من طبيعتنا وأزاح أيضًا الموت الذي ساد من القديم بسبب الخطية. لذلك فإن كل من يأكل من الجسد المقدس الذي للمسيح فله الحياة الأبدية، لأن الجسد له في ذاته الكلمة الذي هو للحياة بالطبيعة. لهذا يقول: "وأنا أقيمه في اليوم الأخير". وبدلاً من القول "جسدي يقيمه" أي يقيم كل من يأكل جسدي، قد وضع الضمير "أنا" في عبارة "أنا أقيمه"، لا كأنه شيء آخر غير جسده الخاص به، لأنه بعد الاتحاد لا يمكن أبدًا أن ينقسم إلى اثنين. لهذا يقول: "أنا الله صرت فيه، من خلال جسدي الخاص نفسه، أي إنني سأقيم في اليوم الأخير ذاك الذي يأكل جسدي. لأنه كان من المستحيل حقًا أن الذي هو الحياة بالطبيعة ألا يقهر الفساد بشكلٍ أكيدٍ، وألا يسود على الموت.[56]
 


 "لأنك أن اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع، وآمنت بقلبك أن الله أقامه من الأموات، خلصت" (رو 10: 9*)*. لقد وضح سّر المسيح في هذه الكلمات بطريقة رائعة. أول كل شيء من واجبنا أن نعترف بأن الابن المولود من الله الآب، الابن الوحيد الذي من جوهره، الله الكلمة، هو رب الكل، ليس كمن نال الربوبية من الخارج بل تُنسب له بكونه الرب بالحق بالطبيعة، كما الآب أيضا. ثانيًا يليق بنا أن نؤمن بأن الله أقامه من الأموات، بمعنى أنه إذ صار إنسانًا تألَّم في الجسد من أجلنا وقام من الأموات، لذلك كما قلت الابن هو الرب... هو وحده الرب بالطبيعة بكونه الله الكلمة فوق كل خليقة. هذا ما يعلمنا إيَّاه الحكيم بولس، قائلاً: "لأنه وإن وُجد ما يُسمى آلهة سواء كان في السماء أو علي الأرض كما يوجد آلهة كثيرون وأرباب كثيرة، لكن لنا إله واحد الآب الذي منه جميع الأشياء ونحن له، ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الأشياء ونحن به" (1 كو 8: 5-6)... من يعترف بالمسيح أمام الناس أنه الله الرب، يعترف به أمام ملائكة الله ولكن أين؟ وكيف؟ واضح أنه في ذلك الوقت عندما ينزل من السماء في مجد أبيه مع الملائكة القدِّيسين في نهاية هذا العالم، حيث يكلل المعترفين به الحقيقيين الذين لهم الإيمان الأصيل غير المتردد... هناك تتلألأ جماعة الشهداء القدِّيسين الذين احتملوا الجهاد حتى بذل الدم، وقد كرموّا المسيح بصبرهم، ولم ينكروا المخلِّص، ولم يكن مجده غير معروف لديهم، بل وقدَّموا ولاءهم له. مثل هؤلاء يمدحهم الملائكة القدِّيسون الذين يمجدون المسيح مخلِّص الكل من أجل الكرامات التي يهبها لقدِّيسيه والتي يستحقونها. هذا ما يعلنه المرتل: "تخبر السماوات بعدله (ببره)، لأن الله هو الديان" (مز 50: 6). هذا هو نصيب المعترفين به. أما البقيَّة التي جحدته واستهانت به فستنكر، عندما يقول لهم كما سبق فقيل بأحد الأنبياء قديمًا: "كما فعلت يُفعل بَك، عملك يرتد علي رأسك*" *(عو 15)*. *وينكرهم بهذه الكلمات*: "*لا أعرفكم... تباعدوا عنى يا جميع فاعلي الظلم" (لو 13: 27). من هم هؤلاء الذين يُنكرون؟ أولاً، الذين عندما يسقطون تحت ضغط الاضطهاد وتحل بهم ضيقة ينكرون الإيمان، هؤلاء يفقدون الرجاء كلية من جذوره، فلا توجد كلمات بشريَّة يمكن أن تعبر عن ذلك إذ ينالون غضبًا ودينونة ونارًا لا تُطفأ. بنفس الطريقة الذين يتبعون هرطقة والذين يعلّمون بها، هذه الهرطقة تنكره كأن يتجاسر البعض فيقول أن كلمة الله، الابن الوحيد، ليس هو الله بالطبيعة والحق[57].
 


 نفهم الإنسان هنا ( لوقا 16-21 ) يشير لله الآب... هو خالق المسكونة، وأب المجد، قد أعد عشاءً عظيمًا، أي وليمة للعالم كله تكريمًا للمسيح. في الأيام الأخيرة للعالم، أي أيامنا هذه قام الابن لأجلنا، فيها أيضًا احتمل الموت من أجلنا وسلم جسده مأكلاً، بكونه الخبز النازل من السماء، يعطي حياة للعالم. نحو المساء أيضًا، علي ضوء السراج كان الحمل يُقدَّم ذبيحة حسب شريعة موسى، لهذا فالدعوة التي قدَّمها المسيح دُعيت عشاءً. بعد ذلك، من هو الذي أُرسل، والذي قيل عنه أنه عبد؟ ربَّما يقصد المسيح نفسه، فمع كونه بالطبيعة هو الله الكلمة، ابن الله الآب... لكنه أخلى نفسه وأخذ شكل العبد. بكونه إله من إله فهو رب الكل، لكن يمكن تسميته عبدًا من جهة ناسوته. ومع أنه أخذ شكل العبد كما قلت فهو رب بكونه الله. متى أُرسل؟ عند العشاء، فإن ابن الله الآب الوحيد لم ينزل من السماء ويصير في شكلنا في بداية هذا العالم، بل بالحري عندما أراد الكلي القدرة نفسه ذلك في الأزمنة الأخيرة كما سبق فقلت. وما هي طبيعة الدعوة؟ "تعالوا، لأن كل شيء قد أعد"، لأن الله الآب يُعد لسكان الأرض في المسيح المواهب التي تُعطى للعالم خلاله، من غفران للخطايا، وغسل الأدناس، وشركة الروح القدس، والتبني المجيد كأبناء، وملكوت السماوات. دعا المسيح إسرائيل لهذه البركات بوصايا الإنجيل قبل الآخرين كلهم. ففي موضع يقول بصوت المرتل: "قد أقمت ملكًا بواسطته -أي بالله الآب -علي صهيون جبل قدسي لأخبر بوصايا الرب" (راجع مز 2: 6-7). مرة أخري قيل: "لم أُرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة" (مت 15: 24). هل كان تصميمهم هذا لصالحهم؟ هل أُعجبوا بلطف ذاك الذي أمرهم وعمل ذاك الذي جاء ليخدمهم بالدعوة؟ بلى، إذ "ابتدأ الجميع برأي واحد يستعفون"، بمعنى أنهم بدون تأجيل استعفوا عن قبول الدعوة... ها أنت تدرك كيف لم يستطيعوا أن يدركوا الأمور الروحيَّة بتسليم أنفسهم للأمور الزمنيَّة فصاروا كمن هم بلا إحساس، إذ غلبتهم محبَّة الجسد صاروا بعيدين عن القداسة، طامعين، شغوفين نحو الغنى. طلبوا الأمور الدنيا ولم يعطوا أقل اهتمام للرجاء فيما يخزنه الله فوق. فإن اقتناء مباهج الفردوس لهو أفضل من الحقول الأرضية؛ وجمع ثمار البرّ أفضل من الثمار الزمنيَّة التي نبتغيها من نير الثيران، إذ كُتب: "ازرعوا لأنفسكم بالبّر، اجمعوا ثمر الحياة كحصاد كرم السنة" (راجع هو 10: 12). ألم يكن من واجبهم عوض أن ينجبوا أولادًا حسب الجسد أن يكون لكم الثمر الروحي؟ لأن الأولين يخضعون للموت والفساد، أما الآخرون فيسكنون أبديًا كقدِّيسين[58].
 


 يعلق القديس كيرلس الكبير على تعبير "شريف الجنس"، بالقول: مجال هذا المثل إنما يمثل في اختصار عصب التدبير الذي قُدم لأجلنا، أي سرّ المسيح من بدايته حتى نهايته. الله الكلمة صار إنسانًا، ومع كونه قد صار في شبه جسد الخطية لذا دُعيَ عبدًا (في 2: 7) لكنه وُلد حرًا "شريف الجنس" (لو 19: 12)، إذ ولد من الآب ميلادًا غير منطوق به. نعم، إنه الله الذي يعلو الكل في الطبيعة والمجد، يسمو علينا بل وعلى كل الخليقة بكماله الذي لا يُقارن. إنه شريف الجنس بكونه ابن الله، حمل هذا اللقب ليس مثلنا من قبيل صلاح الله وحبه للبشر، وإنما لأن هذا يخصه بالطبيعة، كمولود من الآب، عالِ فوق كل خليقة. إذن عندما صار الكلمة الذي هو صورة الآب والمساوي له مثلنا إنسانًا "أطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه الله أيضًا وأعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم، لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ومن تحت الأرض، ويعترف كل لسان أن يسوع المسيح هو رب المجد الله الآب" (في 2: 8-11)... بالتأكيد الابن هو الله بالطبيعة فكيف أعطاه الآب ذاك الاسم الذي فوق كل اسم؟ نقول أنه عندما صار جسدًا، أي عندما صار إنسانًا مثلنا أخذ اسم العبد، وقبل فقرنا ومذلتنا، وبعد تتميم سرّ تدبير التجسد رُفع إلى المجد الذي له بالطبيعة وليس كأمر غريب عنه لم يعتد عليه، ولا كأمر خارج عنه مقدم إليه من الغير، إنما نال المجد الذي له خاصًا به. ففي حديثه مع الآب السماوي يقول: "مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو 17: 5). كان يرتدي مجد اللاهوت بكونه الكائن قبل الدهور قبل العوالم، بكونه الإله المولود من الله؛ وعندما صار إنسانًا كما قلت لم يحدث فيه تغيير ولا تبديل بل بقى كما هو عليه على الدوام بكونه المولود من الآب، مثله في كل شيء. إنه "صورة جوهره" (عب 1: 3)، يحق له كل ما للآب بكونه واحدًا معه في الجوهر، مساوٍ له في عدم التغيير، مثله في كل شيء[59].
 


 وبعد ختان المسيح انتظرت مريم يوم تطهيرها، وعند تمام الأربعين يومًا من الميلاد حملت أورشليم السيِّد المسيح، الله الكلمة، الذي يجلس عن يمين الآب. وهناك مثَّل في الحضرة الإلهيّة على صورة إنسان كما نمثل نحن، وطبقًا للناموس اُعتبِر بكرًا، فقد اعترف الناموس حتى قبل تجسّد الفادي بمركز البكر الممتاز فكان يُعتبر مقدَّسًا ويُكرَّس لله ويقدِّم ذبيحة للعزَّة الإلهيّة. حقًا ما أعظم وأعجب سرّ الخلاص والفداء: "يا لعمق غِنى الله وحكمته وعلمه" (رو 11: 33). إن الذي في حضن الآب، ذلك الابن القدِّوس الذي يشارك الآب في العرش السمائي والذي به خُلقت الأشياء بأسرها، يخضع لما تتطلَّبه الطبيعة البشريّة، ويقدَّم الذبيحة لأبيه الإله العظيم، وهو الذي تعبده الخليقة طُرًا، وتمجّده مع أبيه السماوي كل حين! " (مز 25: 16) [60].
 


 يقول يوحنا ذلك ثانية للدلالة على ضعفه وجهله "أنا أعمِّدكم بماء ولكن هو سيعمِّدكم بالروح القدس ونار" (لو 3: 16)، وهذا برهان جليل على أُلوهيّة المسيح، لأنه من خاصيَّات يسوع الذي يفوق الكل قوَّته على منح الناس الروح القدس حتى أن كل من يقبله يتمتَّع بالطبيعة الإلهيَّة، ولكن لاحظوا أن هذه القوّة في يسوع المسيح لم يمنحها ولم يرسلها أحد بل هي له وفيه، وخاصة به، إذ ورد "يعمِّدكم بالروح القدس". فالله الكلمة المتأنِّس هو ثمرة الله الآب، فلا يعترض أحد بأن الذي يُعمِّد بالروح القدس هو الله الكلمة، وليس ذاك الذي أتى من ذُرِّيَّة داود، فلم يشاء أن يقسِم المسيح ابنين، فقد وصف الكتاب المقدَّس هؤلاء الناس بأنهم: "حيوانات ومعتزلون بأنفسهم ولا روح لهم" (يه 19). وما معنى ذلك كله؟ يجب أن نؤكِّد تمام التأكيد غيرَ مكتَرثين بنقض أو اِعتراض بأن الله الكلمة يَمنح الروح القدس الذي له، لكل من كان جديرًا بهذه الهِبة*. *وحتى لما تأنَّس الله الكلمة وهبنا الروح القدس، لأنه ابن الله الوحيد الذي صار جسدًا، فهو والآب واحد بطريقة لا يًدركها العقل ولا يحدَّها الوصل، يقول المعمدان "لست أهلاً أن أحلْ سِيور حذائه" ثم يعطف على ذلك قوله "هو سيعمِّدكم بالروح القدس ونار"، فمن الواضح أنه كانت هناك قدمان للبس الحذاء،غير مرتبطة بالجملة السابقة، وما معنى القدمان قبل وبعد التجسد؟ ولا يمكن للإنسان العاقل أن يفترض أن المسيح كان يلبس قبل تجسُّده حذاء فلم يحدث ذلك إلا عند تجسُّده، ولما كان المسيح بتجسُّده لم يكُف عن أن يكون إلهًا، وجب أن يعمل أعمالاً تليق بأُلوهيَّته، فأعطى الروح القدس لكل الذين آمنوا، لأنه هو واحد وشخص واحد وفي الوقت نفسه إله وإنسان أيضًا[61].
 


 هل كان المسيح في حاجة إلى العماد المقدَّس؟ وأية فائدة تعود عليه من ممارسة هذه الفريضة؟ فالمسيح كلمة الله، قدُّوس من قدُّوس كما يصفه السيرافيم في مختلف التسبيحات (إش 3: 6)، وكما يصفه الناموس في كل موضع، ويتَّفق جمهور الأنبياء مع موسى في هذا الصدد.  وما الذي نستفيده نحن من العماد المقدَّس؟ لا شك محو خطايانا، ولكن لم يكن شيء من هذا في المسيح، فقد ورد: "الذي لم يفعل خطيَّة ولا وُجد في فمِه مكْر" (1 بط 2: 22)، "قدُّوس بلا شرْ ولا دنَس قد اِنفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السماوات" (عب 7: 26). ولكن رُبَّ سائل ضعُف إيمانه يقول: هل اعتمد الله الكلمة وهل كان المسيح في حاجة إلى موهبة الروح القدس؟ كلاَّ لم يكن شيء من ذلك. ما اعتمد المسيح إلا لتعليمنا بأن الإنسان الذي من ذرِّيّة داود وهو المتَّحد بالله الابن عُمد وقبِل الروح القدس. فلماذا تقسِمون غير المقسُوم إلى ابنين وتقولون أنه عُمد في سن الثلاثين فأصبح مقدَّسًا. ألم يكن المسيح مقدَّسًا حتى بلغ الثلاثين من عمره؟ من هو الذي يرضى بقولكم هذا، وأنتم تُلبِسون الحق بالباطل، وتزيِّفون العقيدة بالزيغ والريب إذ يوجد "رب واحد يسوع المسيح" (1 كو 8: 6)، ولذلك نُعلن على رؤوس الأشهاد: إنه لم ينفصل من روحه لمَّا اِعتمد[62]، لأن الروح القدس وإن كان ينبثق من الله الآب فإنه يخُص أيضًا الله الابن، إذ "من مِلئِه نحن جميعًا أخذنا" (يو 1: 16). بل وكثيرًا ما سُميَ الروح القدس روح المسيح، مع أنه منبثق من الله الآب على حد قول الرسول بولس: "فالذين هم في الجسد لا يستطيعون أن يُرضوا الله، وأما أنتم فلستم في الجسد بل في الروح، إن كان روح الله ساكنًا فيكم... يهب الروح القدس لكل من كان جديرًا به، إذ قال: "بما أنكم أبناء الله أرسل الله روح ابنه إلى قلوبكم صارخًا يا أبَا الآب" (راجع غل 4: 6)، فبالرغم من أن الروح القدس ينبثق من الله الآب، فإن المسيح الكلمة ابن الله الوحيد الذي يشترك مع الآب في العظمة والسلطان لأنه بطبيعته ابن حقيقي يرسل الروح القدس إلى الخليقة ويهبه لكل من كان جديرًا به، إذ قال: "حقًا كل ما للآب هو لي" (16: 15)...


   كان من الضروري إذن أن الله الكلمة وقد أفرغ نفسه بتواضعه بأن يتَّخذ صورتنا ويكون شبهنا، فهو بِكرُنا في كل شيء، ومثالُنا الذي نحتذي به في كل أمر، وعليه فلكي يعلِّمنا قيمة العماد وما فيه من نعمة وقوّة بدأ بنفسه وتعمَّد، ولما تعمَّد صلَّى، لنتعلَّم يا أحبائي أن الصلاة ضروريّة، فيصلِّي كل حين من أصبح جديرًا بنعمة العِماد المقدَّس. ويصف الإنجيلي السماء بأنها اِنفتحت كما لو كانت مُغلقة، فإن المسيح يقول: "مِن الآن ترون السماء مفتوحة وملائكة الله يصعدون وينزِلون على ابن الإنسان" (يو 1: 51)، لأن طغمة الملائكة في السماء، وبني الإنسان على الأرض يظلِّلهم جميعًا علَم واحد، ويخضعون لراعٍٍ واحد هو السيِّد المسيح. اِنفتحت السماء فاقترب الإنسان من الملائكة المقدَّسين. نزل الروح القدس إشعارًا منه بأنه وُجدت خليقته ثانية. حلّ أولاً على المسيح الذي قبِل الروح القدس لا من أجل نفسه بل من أجلنا نحن البشر، لأننا به وفيه ننال نعمة فوق نعمة. فترون أن المسيح حبًا في خلاصنا وفدائنا أخذ صورتنا، وفي هذه الصورة إخلاء ما بعده إخلاء للطبيعة الإلهيّة، وكيف يمكن أن يكون فقيرًا إن لم ينزل إلى درجة فقرنا وعوْزنا، وكيف كان يمكن أن يُخلي نفسه إذا لم يقبل اِحتمال الطبيعة البشريّة؟! والآن وقد أخذْنا المسيح مثلْنا الأعلى فلِنقترب إلى نعمة العماد الأقدس، وبذلك نجرُؤ على الصلاة بجِدٍ وحرارة، ونرفع أيدينا المقدَّسة إلى الله الآب، فيفتح لنا كُوَى السماوات[63].
 *

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يوليو 2012)

*القديس غريغوريوس النيسي*



  نعم داود النبي أيضًا، حسب تفسير العظيم بطرس إذ تطلع إليه قال: "لا تترك  نفسي في الهاوية، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادًا" (مز 16: 10؛ أع 2: 27، 31).  فإن لاهوته - قبل تجسده وعندما تجسد وبعد آلامه - غير قابل للتغير كما هو،  بكونه في كل الأوقات كما كان بالطبيعة وسيبقى كما هو إلى الأبد. لكنه إذ  أخذ الطبيعة البشرية كمل اللاهوت التدبير لصالحنا بنزع النفس إلى حين من  الجسم، ولكنه بدون إن ينفصل اللاهوت عن إحداهما، هذان (النفس والجسم)  اللذان كانا مرة متحدين، وإذ يضم العنصرين مرة أخرى اللذين انفصلا يعطى لكل  الطبيعة البشرية بداية جديدة ومثالاً لما سيحدث في القيامة من الأموات،  بأن يحمل كل الفاسدين عدم الفساد، وكل المائتين عدم الموت[64].
 


   "علاوة على هذا فإنه ليس في نية الرسول أن يقدم لنا وجود الابن الوحيد  الذي هو قبل الدهور، وإنما يتحدث بوضوح لا عن جوهر الله الكلمة ذاته الذي  هو من البدء مع الآب، وإنما عن ذاك الذي أخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد، وصار في  الهيئة مطابقًا جسد تواضعنا (في 3: 31)، وصُلب عن ضعف. مرة أخرى يقول:  "معروف لكل شخص حتى الذي على مستوى أقل في استخدام عقله في معاني كلمات  الرسول أنه لا يضع أمامنا الوجود الإلهي، بل يستخدم تعبيرات تخص التجسد، إذ  يقول: "جعله الله ربًا ومسيحًا"، يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه، مركزًا على  الكلمة التي تثبت أنه بشري ويراه الكل[65].
 


*البابا غريغوريوس الكبير*


  ذاك الذي رغب أن يُشوي بأتعاب آلامه في بشريته يقوتنا بخبز لاهوته، إذا  يقول: "أنا هو الخبز الحي النازل من السماء" (يو 6: 51). وهكذا أكل سمكًا  مشويًا مع خبز لكي يظهر لنا بهذا الطعام أنه حمل آلامه في بشريته، وقدم لنا  طعامًا بلاهوته[66].
 


  تكريم الابن فيه تكريم للآب، إنه لا يُنقص من لاهوته*[67]*.
 


  نعم داود النبي أيضًا، حسب تفسير العظيم بطرس إذ تطلع إليه قال: "لا تترك  نفسي في الهاوية، ولا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادًا" (مز 16: 10؛ أع 2: 27، 31).  فإن لاهوته - قبل تجسده وعندما تجسد وبعد آلامه - غير قابل للتغير كما هو،  بكونه في كل الأوقات كما كان بالطبيعة وسيبقى كما هو إلى الأبد. لكنه إذ  أخذ الطبيعة البشرية كمل اللاهوت التدبير لصالحنا بنزع النفس إلى حين من  الجسم، ولكنه بدون إن ينفصل اللاهوت عن إحداهما، هذان (النفس والجسم)  اللذان كانا مرة متحدين، وإذ يضم العنصرين مرة أخرى اللذين انفصلا يعطى لكل  الطبيعة البشرية بداية جديدة ومثالاً لما سيحدث في القيامة من الأموات،  بأن يحمل كل الفاسدين عدم الفساد، وكل المائتين عدم الموت[68].
 
*القديس مقاريوس الكبير*


      جلس الشيطان وقوات الظلمة ورؤساؤها منذ تعدي الوصية، في قلب آدم وعقله  وجسده كأنه عرشهم. لهذا جاء الرب وأخذ جسده من العذراء. لأنه لو شاء أن  ينزل إلينا بلاهوته المكشوف بدون جسد، من كان يستطيع أن يحتمل ذلك؟ لهذا  تكلم مع الناس بواسطة الجسد كأداة. بهذه الوسيلة قضى على أرواح الشر التي  كانت قد اتخذت لها كرسيًا في الجسد، أي عروش العقل والفكر التي سكنت فيها،  فقام الرب بتطهير الضمير وجعل لنفسه عرش العقل والأفكار والجسد[69].
 


  من لا يعرف أن الحذاء يُصنع من جلد الحيوانات الميّتة؟! إذ صار الرب  متجسّدًا، يظهر بين الناس كمن هو محتذي، إذ لبس لاهوته غطاءً قابلاً للموت  لذلك يقول النبي: *"*على أدوم أطرح نعلي*"* (مز 60: 8). لقد  أُشير للأمم بأدوم... خلال الجسد صار معروفًا لدى الأمم، كما لو أن اللاهوت  قد جاء إلينا بقدم محتذي. لكن لا يمكن للعين البشريّة أن تخترق سرّ  التجسّد. فإنه ليس من طريق به يتحقّق إدراك كيف صار الكلمة متجسّدًا، وكيف  انتعش الروح العلوي واهب الحياة داخل أحشاء أم، وكيف حُبل بذاك الذي بلا  بداية وصار إلى الوجود. إذن فسيور الحذاء إنّما هي أختام السرّ. لم يكن  يوحنا مستحقًا أن يحلّ حذاءه إذ كان عاجزًا عن البحث في سرّ تجسّده... إني  أعرف أنه وُلد بعدي، لكنّني أعجز عن فهم سرّ هذا المولود. انظر! فإن يوحنا  الممتلئ بالروح - روح النبوّة - والمستنير بالمعرفة يُعلن أنه لا يعرف  شيئًا بخصوص هذا السر[70].
 

*الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*


  لقد أعلن عن لاهوته في تواضع وليس في افتخار أو مباهاة، فقد قدم لهم  السؤال وإذ صاروا في حيرة تركهم يبلغون النتيجة... لقد أبرز أنه ليس  معارضًا للآب بل هو متفق معه، إذ يقاوم أعداء الابن الآب.[71]
 
*الأب قيصريوس أسقف آرل*


 بالتأكيد هذا يشير بالأكثر إلى جسده المادي وليس إلى لاهوته لأن قلوب الناس العطشى كانت مرتوية بمجرى دمه اللانهائي[72].
 
*القديس إكليمنضس السكندري*


  إذ يقول الرسول "فلتسكن فيكم كلمة الرب بغنى" يختار الله الكلمة الأوقات  والمراسم المناسبة لسكناه في الأشخاص. ففي حالتنا الراهنة هو ضيف فينا, إذ  يضيف الرسول ثانية: "معلميِّن ومنذرين بعضكم بعضًا بكل حكمة بمزامير  وترانيم وأغاني روحية مرنمين في قلوبكم لله"[73].
 
*القدِّيس كبريانوس*


  إن كان قد تعب وسهر وصلى من أجلنا ومن أجل خطايانا، فكم بالحري يلزمنا نحن  أن نصلي على الدوام، نصلي ونتوسل إلى الرب نفسه وخلاله لنرضي الآب. لنا  الرب يسوع المسيح إلهنا محامٍ وشفيع من أجل خطايانا، إن كنا نتوب عن  خطايانا الماضيّة ونعترف مدركين خطايانا التي بها عصينا الرب، وننشغل  بالسلوك في طرقه ومخافة وصإيَّاه[74].
 
*القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه*


    لا يعرف الرسول شيئًا عن الخوف من الألم وهو في المسيح, فحين يريد أن  يتكلم عن تدبير الألم، يضمه في سرّ لاهوت المسيح. الذي يغفر لنا كل خطايانا  ويمزق صك آثامنا الذي صرنا مسمرين إياه على الصليب, طارحين إياه بعيدًا  عنا. وإذ تعرى جسديًا شهَّد بالسلاطين والقوات ظافرًا بهم جهارًا في نفسه[75]. 
 


[1]Letters, 14:11.​ [2]Sermons on New Testament Lessons, 78:10.​ [3]St. Augustine: On the Gospel of St. John, tractate, 54: 2.​ [4]St. Augustine: On the Gospel of St. John, tractate 42: 8.​ [5]On Marriage& Concupiscence 12.​ [6]Trinity 1:12.​ [7]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 41:7-8.​ [8]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 93:4.​ [9]St. Augustine: On the Gospel of St. John, tractate, 110: 5.​ [10]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 39:5.​ [11]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 67:16.​ [12]St. Augustine: 10 Homilies on 1st Epistle of St. John.​ [13]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 95:6.
 [14]Roberts,  A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C.  (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of  the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr  and Irenaeus. (81).
 8 Col. 1:15.
 9 Rom. 1:3.
 10 Matt. 3:15.

[15]Roberts,  A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe,  A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the  writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with  Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (86).
 [16]ECF 1.1.0.0.4.0
 37 “God” here refers to the person sent.

[17]ECF 1.1.2.1.0.7:οὐ μὲν οὖν· ἀλλ ̓ἐν ἐπιεικείᾳ καὶ πραΰτητι ὡς βασιλεὺς πέμπων υἱὸν βασιλέα ἔπεμψεν, ὡς θεὸν ἔπεμψεν,ὡς ἄνθρωπον πρὸς ἀνθρώπους ἔπεμψεν, ὡς σώζων ἔπεμψεν, ὡς πείθων, οὐ βιαζόμενος· βία γὰρ οὐ πρόσεστι τῷ· θεῷ·.​ [18]ECF 3.4.1.21.14.0​ [19]الرسالة ضد الآريوسيين 3:1: 38.
[20]Of the Christian Faith, 2:9:82.​ [21]On the Christian Faith, Book 2:25-26​ [22]Of the Holy Spirit Book 5:18:224.​ [23]Of the Christian Faith, 2: 9 (78). 
 [24]Of the Christian faith, 2, 9 (82). ​[25] Of the Christian Faith, 4:10:118-120.​ [26]Of the Chrishian Faith 5: 12.​ [27]In Luc 19:28-38.​[28]The Holy Spirit 1:2.​ [29]Of the Christian Faith, 4:6:69-70​ [30]The Holy Spirit 11:71.​ [31]*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي، تفسير سفر أعمال الرسل ، الأصحاح الرابع ، صـ 210.*
[32]Commentary on John, Book 19:7, 10.​ [33]In Matt. 17.​[34]In Luc. hom 1: 5.​ [35]In Luc. hom 5: 1.​ [36]Commentary on John, Book 20: 398.​ [37]Homilies on St. John, 31:1-2.​ [38]Homilies on St. John,38.​ [39]استخدمت  بعض نصوص القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم من سلسلة كنوز مخطوطات البراموس، شرح  إنجيل يوحنا للقديس يوحنا الذهبيّ الفم، إعداد القمص أغسطينوس البراموسي،  2001.
[40]Homilies on John 45.2​ [41]Esai 13: 13.​ [42]Fr. Malaty. St. Mary in the Orthodox Concept.
 [43]Epistle, 260:8.
 [44]In Esai 7.​[45]On the Holy Spirit, 8:17.​ [46] مقالات لطالبي العماد 10: 3.
[47]On Luke hom 117.​ [48] عظة 37.
[49]In Luc. 12-21.​ [50]Sermons On John, Book 2, 17.​ [51]Ser.5.​ [52]*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي، تفسير الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا  الأصحاح 6 ، صـ 467،477.*
[53]*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي، تفسير الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا  الأصحاح 7 ، صـ 562.*

[54]Letter 55:34.​ [55]In Luc hom 152.
[56]*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي، تفسير الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا  الأصحاح 6 ، صـ 486.*
[57]In Luc Ser 88.​ [58]In Luc Ser. 104.​ [59]Hom 129​ [60] عظة 3.
[61] عظة 10.
[62] يشير إلى بدعة نسطور التي نادت بأن الذي أعتمد هو يسوع في طبيعته البشرية ولم يكن بعد قد حّل فيه اللاهوات .
[63] عظة 11.

[64]Against Eunomius, 2: 13. ​ [65]Against Eunomius, 5:2.​ [66]Hom 24. Forty Gospel Homilies, 184. ​ [67]Sermon on N.T. Lessons, 90:5.​ [68]Against Eunomius, 2: 13. ​ [69]عظة 5:6.
[70]PL 74:1099 – 1103.

[71]Thomas  Aquinas, S., & Newman, J. H. (1843). Catena Aurea: Commentary on  the Four Gospels, Collected out of the Works of the Fathers, Volume 3:  St. Luke (668). Oxford: John Henry Parker.​ [72]Sermons 117:2.​ [73] Padagogus, 2:4.​ [74]Ep. 7: 6.​ [75]On the Trinity, 10: 48.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2012)

*المدافع العلامة أثيناغوراس الفيلسوف*

 دفاع أثيناغوراس (عام 177 م) 

الفصل العاشر  



لقد برهنت برهنة  كافية على أننا غير ملحدين حيث أننا نقر بإله واحد ، غير مخلوق ، أزلى أبدى  " سرمدى " ، غير منظور ، غير قابل للتأثر والانفعال ، لا يمكن إدراكه ،  غير محدود ، يدرك على نوع ما بالعقل وحده والعقل ، وهو الذى يكتنفه النور ،  والجمال ، والروح ، والقوة التى لا يعبر عنها ، وبه خلق الكون بواسطة "  كلمته " وبه نظم وبقى فى الوجود . 
   ( وقد قلت " كلمته " ) ، لأننا نعترف أيضاً بأن الله ، ولن أسمح لإنسان  ما أن يظن من السخرية أن يكون الله أبن . ولو أن الشعراء فى رواياتهم  وخرافاتهم ، لا يصفون الآلهة بصفات تسمو بهم عن البشر ، إلا أن أسلوب  تفكيرنا يختلف عن أسلوبهم ( أسلوب تفكيرهم ) فيما يختص بالله الآب أو الأبن  ، لكن أبن الله هو " كلمة الآب " فى الرأى ( الصورة ) والفعل ، لأن جميع  الأشياء قد صنعت به وعلى مثاله  ([1])   ، فالآب والأبن هما واحد ، ولما كان الأبن فى الآب ، والآب فى الأبن ، فى  وحدة الروح وقوته ، فإن الفهم والعقل ، العقل والكلمة ، فى الآب هو أبن  الله . ولكن إذا لاح لكم نظراً لذكائكم المفرط ، أن تبحثوا عن المقصود  بالأبن ، فإننى أقرر فى إيجاز أن الأبن هو أول نتاج الآب . لا من حيث أنه  أخرجه إلى الوجود ، إذ أن الله ، منذ البدء ، وهو العقل الأزلى الأبدى "  السرمدى " يوجد فيه " الكلمة " ، وهو منذ الأزل كائن مع الكلمة ، بل من حيث  أنه قد ظهر " برز " ليكون الصورة والقوة الفاعلة لجميع الأشياء الهيولية "  الماديه " ، وهى منه بمثابة طبيعة ليس لها خواص أو أرض ساكنة ( غير متحركة  ) تمتزج فيها الجزئيات الثقيلة بالجزئيات الخفيفة . ​   هذا وروح النبوءة يؤيد أقوالنا . فهو يقول : " الرب صنعنى ، أول سبل أعماله "  ([2])  .​   بل ونحن نؤكد أن الروح القدس نفسه والفعال فى الأنبياء . إنما هو فيض (  بشق ) من الله يصدر عنه ، ويرتد إليه كشعاع من الشمس . فمن ذا الذى لا  يتحير عندما يسمع أناساً يتكلمون عن الله الآب ، وعن الله الأبن ، وعن  الروح القدس ، ويجاهرون بما بهم ( للثالوث ) من قوة فى الإتحاد وتمايز فى  الترتيب ، ومع ذلك يدعون ملحدين ؟  ​ 
 الفصل الثاني عشر



 حقاً لقد قال أفلاطون أن مينوس وارد أمانثوس سيد ينان الأثيم ويعاقبانه  ولكننا نقول : حتى لو كان الرجل هو مينوس أو أراد أمنثوس مفسه ، أو أباهما ،  فأنه سوف لا يفلت من قصاص الله . فهل يحسب تقياً ، ذاك الذى يعتبر الحياة  مشتملة فى هذه ( القاعدة ) " فلنأكل ولنشرب ، لأننا غذاً نموت " ([3])  أما الذين حسبوا الحياة الحاضرة تافهة القيمة فى واقع الأمر ، وقد أهتدوا  إلى الحياة الآتيه بهذا الشئ وحده ، أى أنهم عرفوا الله وكلمة الله ، وما  هى وحدة الأبن مع الآب وما هى شركة الآب مع الأبن ، وما هو الروح ، وما هى  وحدانية هؤلاء الثلاثة ، الروح ، والأبن ، والآب ، وعرفوا أن الحياة التى  نتوقعها ( ننتظرها ) هى أفضل بحيث لا يستطاع وصفها فى كلمات ، وعلى شرط أن  نصل إليها أطهاراً من كل فعل شرير ( أثيم ).

 الفصل الرابع والعشرون



 أو هل ، فى حديثى إليكم ، يا من بحثتم فى كل دئرى من دوائر العرفان ، ما يدعونى ألى أن أذكر الشعراء ، أو أفحص آراء من طراز آخر ، يكفى ، أنه أمر يطول شرحه . وإذا كان الشعراء والفلاسفة . لم يعرفوا أن هناك آلهاً واحداً ، ولم يكونوا على رأى ( إعتقاد ) واحد فيما يتصل بهذه الآلهة : البعض يقول أنهم جن " والبعض يقول أنهم مادة وغيرهم يقول أنهم كانوا – فى يوم ما – بشراً ، فلعل لنا عذراً فيما يضيق علينا من أجله ، إذا كنا نستخدم لغة تدع تفرقة وتمييزاً بين الله والمادة وبين طبيعتهما لأننا كما نؤمن " بآله " ، " وبأبن " هو " كلمته " و " بروح قدس " ( ثالوث ) متحد فى الجوهر ، " الآب " و " الأبن " و " الروح " حيث أن الأبن هو " بصيرة الآب وعقله وحكمته " و " الروح " فيض ( أو صدور ) أو بثق ، كما ينبثق النور من النار ، هكذا نعتقد أيضاً بوجود قوى أخرى تسيطر على المادة وبالمادة ، وبأن واحداً منها – على وجه الخصوص – خصم الله.
 


[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 - أو ، به وفيه .

[FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2 - الأمثال ف 8 : 22 .

[FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3 - عظة 49 : 16 : 672 .
[/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*(صفحات من الفلسفة القبطية ،الدفــــا،تأليف: أثيناغوارس الفيلسوف المسيحى 1961  أرشيدياكون دكتور  وهيب عطا الله جرجس)
[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2012)

*القديس إيريناؤوس*



    40: وهكذا فإن كلمة الله متقدم فى كل شئ لأنه هو الإنسان الحقيقى، وهو في نفس الوقت " عجيبًا مشيرًا إلهًا قديرًا"[1]، وهو الذى يدعو الإنسان من جديد ليكون له شركة قوية مع الله، لكى بهذه الشركة معه ننال شركة فى عدم فساده.


47: فالآب إذًا رب والابن رب، الآب إله والابن هو إله، لأن الذي يُولد من إله هو إله[2]. هكذا إذن فبحسب كيانه وقوته وجوهره هو إله واحد. ولكن بحسب تدبير خلاصنا يوجد آب واحد وابن واحد. وحيث إن أبا الجميع هو غير منظور وغير مدرك من المخلوقات، فمن الضرورى على من يريدون أن يقتربوا إلى الله أن ينالوا نعمة القدوم إلى الآب بالابن[3].
ويتحدّث داود بوضـوح عن الآب والابن فيقـول: " كرسيك يا الله إلى دهر الدهور. قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك. أحببت البر وأبغضت الاثم من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائك"[4]. طالما أن الابن هو إله بالحقيقة فهو يأخذ عرش الملكوت الأبدى من الآب أى من الله ويُمسح بدهن الابتهاج أكثر من رفقائه. "ودهن الابتهاج" أو زيت المسحة هو الروح الذى مُسح به، ورفقائه هم الأنبياء، والأبرار والرسل وجميع الذين ينالون شركة في ملكوته، أى تلاميذه.​[1] إش6:9.

[2] راجع أيضًا القديس إيرينيوس AH1:1:18. وعن كون أن الابن هو الله، يقول القديس كيرلس الأورشليمى: [نقول إن الله حقيقى لا يلد إلهًا باطلاً، ولا هو تمعن وبعد ذلك وَلدَ، بل وَلدَ أزليًا بأكثر سرعة من ولادة كلماتنا وأفكارنا، إذ نحن نتكلّم فى زمان ونستهلك زمانًا، لكن بالنسبة للقوة الإلهية، فالميلاد هو بلا زمن...] كيرلس الأورشليمى، المرجع السابق، المقالة الحادية عشر: 14، ص218.

[3]انظر أف18:2 و12:3.

[4] انظر مز6:45ـ7، عب8:1و9.




  مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس، المـركز الأرثـوذكـسى  للدراسات الآبائية بالقاهرة :    نصوص آبائية ـ 94كتاب ” الكرازة الرسولية ” للقديس إيرينيوس مع دراسة عن حياته وتعليمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يوليو 2012)

الترجمة للاخ المبارك مايكل ميلاد (بتصرف نادر)​
 *القديس إغناطيوس الأنطاكي*

 ‘‘لأنه لا يوجد إلا إله واحد غير مولود هو الله الآب، و ابنه الوحيد أي الله الكلمة المتأنس، و مُعَزِ واحد أي روح الحق، و أيضًا تعليم واحد و إيمان واحد و معمودية واحدة، و كنيسة واحدة أسسها الرسل القديسون من أقاصي المسكونة إلى أقاصيها بدم المسيح، و بعرقهم و كَدّهم. فحري بكم إذًا "كجنس مختار و أمة مقدسة (1بط 2: 9)" أن تفعلوا كل شيء باتفاق في المسيح’’[1]​ 
و أيضًا يقول :‘‘أمجد  الله أبا ربنا يسوع المسيح. الذي قد نلتم بواسطته تلك الحكمة الجزيلة. إذا  أراكم كاملين في إيمان لا يتزعزع كأنكم قد سُمّرتُم جسدًا و روحًا في صليب  ربنا يسوع المسيح. متوطدين في المحبة بواسطة دم المسيح. و مفعمين إيمانًا  بربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله "بكر كل خليقة (كو 1: 15)"، الله الكلمة، الابن  الوحيد، "من نسل داود حسب الجسد (رو 1 : 3)"، ولِد من مريم العذراء، و  أعتمد بيد يوحنا "ليكمل كل بِر (مت 3 : 15)"، و عاش حياة طاهرة بلا خطية، و  صُلب بالجسد عنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي و هيرودس رئيس الرُبع’’[2]​*
الرسالة إلي ديوجينيتُس*‘‘كما  يرسل ملك ابنه الذي هو ملك أيضاً، وبالتالي أرسله، هكذا هو (الآب) أرسله  (الإبن) كإله ، هكذا أرسله للبشر، هكذا كمُخَلِّص أرسله إليهم، ، طالبًا  منا أن نؤمن به عن أقتناع لا عن إجبار؛ لأنه لا مكان للعنف في شخصية الله’’[3]​*
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم*"أنا  هو خبز الحياة" الآن يستأنف (الرب يسوع) حديثه مكلماً إياهم بأسرار؛  فأولاً يتكلم عن ألوهيته قائلاً "أنا هو خبز الحياة" فهو لم يقُل ذلك عن  جسده؛ لأنه قال في نهاية الحديث "و الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي"؛ لذلك  فإنه أشار بقوله هذا (أنا هو خبز الحياة) إلي ألوهيته. إذ أنه بواسطة يسوع  المسيح ـ خبز الحياة ـ يصير هذا الخبز الذي نقدسه خبزًا سمائيًا حين يحل  عليه الروح القدس’’ [4]​ 


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (81).​​

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2[FONT=&quot]Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., Coxe, A. C., Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (86).​​

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3[FONT=&quot]ECF 1.1.2.1.0.7[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ο[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] μ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὲ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ν ο[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὖ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ν· [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]λλ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]̓[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ν [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πιεικεί[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ᾳ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] κα[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὶ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] πραΰτητι [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς βασιλε[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὺ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς πέμπων υ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἱὸ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ν βασιλέα [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πεμψεν, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς θε[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὸ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ν [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πεμψεν[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἄ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]νθρωπον πρ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὸ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἀ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]νθρώπους [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πεμψεν, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς σώζων [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ἔ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]πεμψεν, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὡ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ς πείθων, ο[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] βιαζόμενος· βία γ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὰ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ρ ο[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ὐ[/FONT][FONT=&quot] πρόσεστι τ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ῷ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]· θε[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ῷ[/FONT][FONT=&quot]·.[/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4]​[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Homilies on John 45.2[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أغسطس 2012)

ترجمة لبعض أقوال آباء ما قبل نيقية للأخ العزيز المبارك مايكل ميلاد ( بتصرف بسيط جداً) ، طالبا من إلهي يسوع المسيح أن يقويه ويعينه ويغمره من فيض نعمته.


 

*رسالة برنابا :*

و أيضًا يا أخوتي إن كان الرب إحتمل أن يتألم من أجل أن يهبنا الحياة، بالرغم من أنه رب كل العالم، هذا الذي قبل انشاء العالم  قال له الله (الآب) « نَعْمَلُ الإِنْسَانَ عَلَى صُورَتِنَا كَشَبَهِنَا » (تك 1: 26). فكيف له إذًا أن يعاني علي يد الإنسان؟[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1​​​
[/FONT]   وأيضا:​ 
لأنه يهمنا في أن الكتاب يقول أنه (الآب) يقول للابن « نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا وندعهم يتسلطون على وحوش الأرض وطيور السماء وسمك البحر» (تك1 : 26) و قال الرب حينما رأي خلقتنا الحسنة « أَثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلأُوا الأَرْضَ » (تك1 : 28). فهذه الأشياء (الأقوال) قيلت للابن.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2​[/FONT]​
[/FONT]   وأيضاً:​ 
أنظروا إذًا، لقد خُلِقنا مُجَدّدَاً، و كما يقول (الرب) أيضاً في نبي آخر (أي في كتاب نبي آخر) "أنظر" يقول الرب  ‘‘وَأَنْزِعُ قَلْبَ الْحَجَرِ مِنْ لَحْمِهِمْ (هؤلاء الذين أنبأ عنهم الروح) وَأُعْطِيهِمْ قَلْبَ لَحْمٍ flesh (حز11: 19) لأنه هو نفسه (الرب) كان مُزمِعًا أن يظهر في الجسد flesh و يحل فينا (يو1: 14)،  فمساكن قلوبنا يا أخوتي صارت موضعًا مقدسًا يستريح فيه الرب.’’[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3​[/FONT]​
[/FONT][/FONT]   وأيضًا:​*[FONT=&quot] 
* لأنه لو لم ياتي في الجسد، لهلك الناس إذ نظروه[4]، إنهم بمجرد أن ينظروا إلي الشمس لا يستطيعون حتي التحديق في أشعتها بالرغم من أنها (الشمس) عمل يديه (أي عمل يد الإبن) و سينتهي وجودها في نهاية المطاف.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5[/FONT][/FONT]​
 

*يقول القديس أغناطيوس الانطاكي :*
لأنه يوجد طبيب واحد، الذي هو جسد  وروح[6] ، مولود و غير مولود، الذي هو الله المتأنس (God in man)، الحياة الحقيقية في الموت[7] (الطبيعة الإنسانية المائتة)، من مريم و من الله (الآب)، متألم فغير متألم[8]، ربنا يسوع المسيح.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][9]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn9http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn9[/FONT][/FONT]​
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 لان إلهنا، يسوع المسيح، قد حُبِلَ به بسماح من الله، فهو من نسل داود، كما من الروح القدس : قد وُلِدَ، وإعتمد، أعتمد لكي بتقديم ذاته يطهر المياه.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn10http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn10​[/FONT]​
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 بهذا بَطُلَ كل سحِر و اندحرت كل رباطات الشر إلي غير رجعة، نًزِع الجهل، و المملكة العتيقة دُمِرَت، لأن الله ظهر في الجسد (أو: ظهر كإنسان) من أجل جِدّة[11] الحياة الأبدية. و ذاك هو ما قد أعدّه الله ،قد بدأ يتحقق.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][12]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn12http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn12​[/FONT]​
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أنظروا، بعد أن أشرت إلي كل بنِيَة الإيمان الظاهرة في الأشخاص الذين ذكرتهم سابقًا و طوبتهم، أوصيكم :-​"كونوا غيورين أن تفعلوا كل شيء في انسجام مع الله، و مع الأسقف الذي يترأسكم كممثل لله، و مع القسوس (الشيوخ) كممثلين للرسل، و مع الشمامسة الذين هم الأعز علي قلبي، المؤتَمَنين علي خدمة يسوع المسيح الذي هو مع الآب منذ الأزل و ظهر في ملء الزمان (غل4: 4) ."[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][13]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn13http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn13​[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أتركوني لأتبع مَثَل آلام إلهي، لو أن أحد منكم يملكه في داخله ؛ فليفهم إذا ما أريده و ليتعاطف معي كعارف بما يُقيّدَني.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][14]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn14http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn14​[/FONT]​ 
[/FONT]وأيضاً:​ 
 أمجد يسوع المسيح، الله الذي أعطاكم الحكمة، إذ أراكم كاملين في إيمان لا يتزعزع كأنكم قد سُمّرتُم جسدًا و روحًا في صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح. متوطدين في المحبة بواسطة دم المسيح. و مفعمين إيمانًا بربنا يسوع المسيح و بأنه بالحقيقة "من نسل داود حسب الجسد (رو 1 : 3)"،و بإنه ابن الله بالإرادة و القوة، و بأنه ولِد بالحقيقة عذراء، و أعتمد بيد يوحنا "ليكمل كل بِر(مت 3 : 15)".[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn15http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn15​[/FONT]​


 *يقول القديس يوستينوس الشهيد :*
و حتي كل اليهود الآن يعلِّمون أن الإله الذي بلا اسم[16] تكلم مع موسي. لذلك فروح النبوة (الروح القدس) يؤنبهم بفم أشعياء النبي ـ السابق ذكره ـ قائلا "اَلثَّوْرُ يَعْرِفُ قَانِيَهُ وَالْحِمَارُ [FONT=&quot]‍[FONT=&quot]مِعْلَف[FONT=&quot]َ[/FONT] صَاحِبِهِ، أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أش1: 3). ويسوع المسيح، لأن اليهود لم يعرفوا مَن هو الآب و لا مَن هو الابن؛ لذلك هو نفسه ـ بأسلوب مشابه ـ أنّبهم قائلا "[FONT=&quot]َلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ [/FONT]‍يَعْرِفُ الابنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11: 27). الآن ـ و كما قلنا سابقًا ـ فإن كلمة الله هو ابنه وهو أيضًا يدعي ملاكًا و رسولاً؛ لأنه يعلن لنا ما يلزمنا معرفته، وقٌد أُرسل ليوضح أي شيء يجب إعلانه ؛ فإن ربنا نفسه يقول "كل من يسمع لي، يسمع للذي أرسلني"[17]. و سنتبين هذا أيضًا من كتابات موسي فإنه مكتوب أن "ملاك الرب تكلم مع موسي من العليقة المشتعلة و قال أكون الذي أكون،أنا إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب،إله آبائك،أنزل إلي مصر و أخرج شعبي."(خر3). و إذا أردت ان تتعلم مما سأقوله بعد ذلك فإنك ستتعلمه من نفس الكتابات، إذ أنه من المستحيل أن نُضمّنها كلها هنا. لكن ستجد الكثير جدًا مكتوب لإثبات أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله و رسوله (ملاكه)، و أنه الكلمة منذ القديم، و هو الذي يظهر أحيانًا في صورة النار، و أحيانًا أخري في شكل ملاك. لكن الآن بإرادة الله تأنس من أجل جنس البشر، و تحمّل كل الآلام التي جلبها عليه اليهود غُلف القلوب بتحريض من الشياطين. من كان يظن أن مثل هذه الأحداث موثّقة بوضوح في كتابات موسي. "ملاك الرب تكلم مع موسي من العليقة المشتعلة و قال أكون الذي أكون،أن إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب". و مع كل هذا يظل قائل هذه الكلمات أب و خالق الكون. و حين يوبخهم (أي اليهود) ايضًا روح النبوة قائلاً أَمَّا إِسْرَائِيلُ فَلاَ يَعْرِفُ. شَعْبِي لاَ يَفْهَمُ " (أش1: 3) . و مرة أخري فإن يسوع ـ كما اوضحنا سابقًا ـ حينما كان معهم قال لهم [FONT=&quot]وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ [/FONT]‍يَعْرِفُ الابنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ، وَلاَ أَحَدٌ ‍يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الابْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الابْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11: 27). و اليهود ـ وفقًا لذلك ـ مقتنعين بأن الذي كلم موسي هو أبو الكون رغم أن الذي كلم موسي كان ابن الله بالتاكيد، هذا الذي دُعي ملاكًا و رسولاً. لذلك فإنهم مدانون بعدل من روح النبوة (الروح القدس) و من المسيح نفسه بأنهم لا يعرفون الابن و لا الآب. لأن هؤلاء الذين يؤكدون أن الآب هو الابن أثبتوا انهم لم يعاينوا الآب ولا حتي عرفوا أن أبو الكون (الآب) له ابن. الذي هو (الابن) ايضًا بكر الله و كلمته، و هو أيضاً الله. وقديماً ظهر في شكل نار و صورة ملاك لموسي و الأنبياء الآخرين. لكنه الآن في زماننا ـ و كما قلنا من  قبل ـ  تجسد من عذراء، بمشورة الآب من أجل خلاص المؤمنين به. و تحمل الهوان و المعاناة. لكي بموته و قيامته مرة أخري يغلب الموت، و هذا الذي قاله ـ من العليقة ـ سابقًا لموسي "أكون الذي أكون أنا إله إبراهيم و إله أسحق و إله يعقوب،إله آبائك" (خر3: 6)؛ يوضح أن هؤلاء بالرغم من كونهم ميتين إلا أنهم موجودون و انهم رجال ينتمون للمسيح نفسه. لأنهم كانوا أول البشر الذين شغلوا بالبحث عن الله، و إبراهيم هو أبو اسحق و اسحق أبو يعقوب كما كتب موسي.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][18][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ 



 [1]The Apostolic fathers (P. Clement I, S. Ignatius, Bishop of Antioch, S. Polycarp, Bishop of Smyrna & K. Lake, Ed.). The Loeb classical library (1:355).: Moreover, my brethren, if the Lord endured to suffer for our life, though he is the Lord of all the world, to whom God said before the foundation of the world, “Let us make man in our image and likeness,” how, then, did he endure to suffer at the hand of man? 
​ 
[2]Ibid. (1:361).: For it is concerning us that the ******ure says that he says to the Son, “Let us make man after our image and likeness, and let them rule the beasts of the earth, and the birds of heaven, and the fishes of the sea.” And the Lord said, when he saw our fair creation, “Increase and multiply and fill the earth”; these things were spoken to the Son. 
​ 
[3]Ibid. (1:363).: See then, we have been created afresh, as he says again in another Prophet, “See,” saith the Lord, “I will take out from them” (that is those whom the Spirit of the Lord foresaw) “the hearts of stone and I will put in hearts of flesh.” Because he himself was going to be manifest in the flesh and to dwell among us. 15 For, my brethren, the habitation of our hearts is a shrine holy to the Lord.
​ 
[4] الخروج ٣٣:‏٢٠ وَقَالَ: "لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَرَى وَجْهِي، لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَرَانِي و َ‍يَعِيشُ".

[5]Holmes, M. W. (1999). The Apostolic Fathers : Greek texts and English translations (Updated ed.) (285). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.: For if he had not come in the flesh, men could in no way have been saved by looking﻿29﻿ at him.﻿30﻿ For when they look at merely the sun they are not able to gaze at its rays, even though it is the work of his hands and will eventually cease to exist.
​ 
[6] يوحنا ٤:‏٢٤ اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِال‍رُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا".

[7] رومية ٧:‏٢٤ وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هذَا الْمَوْتِ؟

[8]يتكلم القديس هنا عن طبيعتي اللاهوت و الناسوت ناسبًا لكل واحدة منهما خصائصها لذلك نلحظ في كلامه ثنائيات مثل "متألم و غير متألم، مولود و غير مولود ..... إلخ)

[9]The Apostolic fathers (P. Clement I, S. Ignatius, Bishop of Antioch, S. Polycarp, Bishop of Smyrna & K. Lake, Ed.). The Loeb classical library. (1:181).: There is one Physician, who is both flesh and spirit, born and yet not born, who is God in man, true life in death, both of Mary and of God, first passible and then impassible, Jesus Christ our Lord. 
​ 
[10]Ibid. (1:191-193).: For our God, Jesus the Christ, was conceived by Mary by the dispensation of God, “as well of the seed of David” as of the Holy Spirit: he was born, and was baptized, that by himself submitting﻿1﻿ he might purify the water. 
​ 
[11] رومية ٦:‏٤ فَدُفِنَّا مَعَهُ بِالْمَعْمُودِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ، حَتَّى كَمَا أُقِيمَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، بِمَجْدِ الآبِ، هكَذَا نَسْلُكُ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا فِي ‍جِدَّةِ الْحَيَاةِ؟

[12]Ibid.(1:193).: By this all magic was dissolved and every bond of wickedness vanished away, ignorance was removed, and the old kingdom was destroyed, for God was manifest as man for the “newness” of eternal life, and that which had been prepared by God received its beginning.
​ 
[13]Ibid. (1:201-203).: Seeing then that I have looked on the whole congregation in faith in the persons mentioned above, and have embraced them, I exhort you:—Be zealous to do all things in harmony with God, with the bishop presiding in the place of God and the presbyters in the place of the Council of the Apostles, and the deacons,﻿1﻿ who are most dear to me, entrusted with the service of Jesus Christ, who was from eternity with the Father and was made manifest at the end of time. 
​ 
[14]Ibid. (1:235).: Suffer me to follow the example of the Passion of my God. If any man have him within himself, let him understand what I wish, and let him sympathise with me, knowing the things which constrain me. 
​ 
[15]Ibid. (1:253).: I give glory to Jesus Christ, the God who has thus given you wisdom; for I have observed that you are established in immoveable faith, as if nailed to the cross of the Lord Jesus Christ, both in flesh and spirit, and confirmed in love by the blood of Christ, being fully persuaded as touching our Lord, that he is in truth of the family of David according to the flesh, God’s son by the will and power of God, truly born of a Virgin, baptised by John that “all righteousness might be fulfilled by him,”
​ 
[16] نلاحظ في العهد القديم ان الله دائما ما يقول لمن يسال عن اسمه " لماذا تسأل عن اسمي و هو عجيب ؟ ". و من الثابت ايضًا في العهد القديم أن تسمية الشيء باسمه يجعل من عارف الاسم متسلطًا علي ما سماه من اشياء، كما ان الوثنيين كانوا يسمون آلهتهم باسماء. لذلك فالله في العهد القديم لم يعلن اسمه (الذاتي) كعلامة علي أنه لا سلطة لاحد عليه و علي أنه ليس مثل آلهة الوثنيين. 

[17]أنظر (لو10: 16)

[18]Justin Martyr. (1997). The First Apology of Justin [The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus.]. In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (184). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.:And all the Jews even now teach that the nameless God spake to Moses; whence the Spirit of prophecy, accusing them by Isaiah the prophet mentioned above, said “The ox knoweth his owner, and the ass his master’s crib; but Israel doth not know Me, and My people do not understand.”﻿2 And Jesus the Christ, because the Jews knew not what the Father was, and what the Son, in like manner accused them; and Himself said, “No one knoweth the Father, but the Son; nor the Son, but the Father, and they to whom the Son revealeth Him.”﻿3 Now the Word of God is His Son, as we have before said. And He is called Angel and Apostle; for He declares whatever we ought to know, and is sent forth to declare whatever is revealed; as our Lord Himself says, “He that heareth Me, heareth Him that sent Me.”﻿4 From the writings of Moses also this will be manifest; for thus it is written in them, “And the Angel of God spake to Moses, in a flame of fire out of the bush, and said, I am that I am, the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, the God of Jacob, the God of thy fathers; go down into Egypt, and bring forth My people.”﻿5 And if you wish to learn what follows, you can do so from the same writings; for it is impossible to relate the whole here. But so much is written for the sake of proving that Jesus the Christ is the Son of God and His Apostle, being of old the Word, and appearing sometimes in the form of fire, and sometimes in the likeness of angels; but now, by the will of God, having become man for the human race, He endured all the sufferings which the devils instigated the senseless Jews to inflict upon Him; who, though they have it expressly affirmed in the writings of Moses, “And the angel of God spake to Moses in a flame of fire in a bush, and said, I am that I am, the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob,” yet maintain that He who said this was the Father and Creator of the universe. Whence also the Spirit of prophecy rebukes them, and says, “Israel doth not know Me, my people have not understood Me.”﻿6 And again, Jesus, as we have already shown, while He was with them, said, “No one knoweth the Father, but the Son; nor the Son but the Father, and those to whom the Son will reveal Him.”﻿7 The Jews, accordingly, being throughout of opinion that it was the Father of the universe who spake to Moses, though He who spake to him was indeed the Son of God, who is called both Angel and Apostle, are justly charged, both by the Spirit of prophecy and by Christ Himself, with knowing neither the Father nor the Son. For they who affirm that the Son is the Father, are proved neither to have become acquainted with the Father, nor to know that the Father of the universe has a Son; who also, being the first-begotten Word of God, is even God. And of old He appeared in the shape of fire and in the likeness of an angel to Moses and to the other prophets; but now in the times of your reign,﻿8 having, as we before said, become Man by a virgin, according to the counsel of the Father, for the salvation of those who believe on Him, He endured both to be set at nought and to suffer, that by dying and rising again He might conquer death. And that which was said out of the bush to Moses, “I am that I am, the God of Abraham, and the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob, and the God of your fathers,”﻿9 this signified that they, even though dead, are yet in existence, and are men belonging to Christ Himself. For they were the first of all men to busy themselves in the search after God; Abraham being the father of Isaac, and Isaac of Jacob, as Moses wrote. ​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 أغسطس 2012)

يوستينوس الشهيد الحوار مع تريفو اليهودي
​
وأيضاً، لإقناعكم أنكم لم تفهموا شيئاً في الكتب   المقدسة، سأُذكركم بمزمور آخر لداود أُملِيَ عليه بالروح القدس، الذي تقولون   (عنه) أنه يشير إلى سُليمان الذي كان أيضاً ملككم. ولكنه يشير أيضاً إلى مسيحنا.   ولكنكم تخدعون أنفسكم بألأشكال الغامضة من الكلام. لأنه عندما يقول "ناموس   الرب كامل" فإنكم لا تفهمون أنه الناموس الذي يكون بعد موسى، لكن الناموس   الذي أُعطِيَ بموسى،على الرغم من أن الله أوضحَ أنه سيضع ناموس جديد وعهد جديد.   وعندما قيل "اللهم إعط أحكامك للمَلِك" عندما كان سليمان هو الملك   (وقتها) فأنتم تدعون أنها تشير إليه، على الرغم من أن كلمات المزمور تُعلِن   بوضوح أن الإشارة (كانت) إلى المَلِك الأبدى، لأن المسيح هو ملك وكاهن وإله (God) ورب   وملاك وإنسان وقائد وحجر وإبن مولود. خضعَ للآلام في البداية ثم عاد إلى السماء ويأتي   مرةً أخرى في مجدهِ، وقد بشّرَ بملكوت أبدي (He   is preached as having the everlasting kingdom) لذلك أنا   أُثبتُ من كل الكتب المقدسة (الأسفار، حيث كان يوستينوس في هذا الحوار يأتي   بمواضع كثيرة من الاسفار المقدسة للعهد القديم ويقوم بتفسيرها). ولكن حيث أنه من   الممكن ان تدرك ما أقول، أنا أقتبس كلمات المزمور التي تقول "اللهم اعطي احكامك   للملك وبرك لابن الملك"  وتأييداً   لهذا سأستشهد بكلمات المزمور القائل: "1 لِسُلَيْمَانَ اَللهُمَّ   أَعْطِ أَحْكَامَكَ لِلْمَلِكِ وَبِرَّكَ لاِبْنِ الْمَلِكِ2 يَدِينُ   شَعْبَكَ بِالْعَدْلِ وَمَسَاكِينَكَ بِالْحَقِّ 3 تَحْمِلُ الْجِبَالُ   سَلاَماً لِلشَّعْبِ وَالآكَامُ بِالْبِرِّ 4 يَقْضِي لِمَسَاكِينِ الشَّعْبِ.   يُخَلِّصُ بَنِي الْبَائِسِينَ وَيَسْحَقُ الظَّالِمَ 5 يَخْشُونَكَ مَا   دَامَتِ الشَّمْسُ وَقُدَّامَ الْقَمَرِ إِلَى دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ 6 يَنْزِلُ   مِثْلَ الْمَطَرِ عَلَى الْجُزَازِ وَمِثْلَ الْغُيُوثِ الذَّارِفَةِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ   7 يُشْرِقُ فِي أَيَّامِهِ الصِّدِّيقُ وَكَثْرَةُ السَّلاَمِ إِلَى أَنْ   يَضْمَحِلَّ الْقَمَرُ 8 وَيَمْلِكُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَمِنَ   النَّهْرِ إِلَى أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ 9 أَمَامَهُ تَجْثُو أَهْلُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ   وَأَعْدَاؤُهُ يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ 10 مُلُوكُ تَرْشِيشَ وَالْجَزَائِرِ   يُرْسِلُونَ تَقْدِمَةً. مُلُوكُ شَبَا وَسَبَأٍ يُقَدِّمُونَ هَدِيَّةً11   وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ. كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ 12   لأَنَّهُ يُنَجِّي الْفَقِيرَ الْمُسْتَغِيثَ وَالْمَِسْكِينَ إِذْ لاَ مُعِينَ لَهُ   13 يُشْفِقُ عَلَى الْمَِسْكِينِ وَالْبَائِسِ وَيُخَلِّصُ أَنْفُسَ الْفُقَرَاءِ   14 مِنَ الظُّلْمِ وَالْخَطْفِ يَفْدِي أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَيُكْرَمُ دَمُهُمْ   فِي عَيْنَيْهِ 15 وَيَعِيشُ وَيُعْطِيهِ مِنْ ذَهَبِ شَبَا. وَيُصَلِّي   لأَجْلِهِ دَائِماً. الْيَوْمَ كُلَّهُ يُبَارِكُهُ16 تَكُونُ حُفْنَةُ   بُرٍّ فِي الأَرْضِ فِي رُؤُوسِ الْجِبَالِ. تَتَمَايَلُ مِثْلَ لُبْنَانَ ثَمَرَتُهَا   وَيُزْهِرُونَ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ مِثْلَ عُشْبِ الأَرْضِ17 يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ   إِلَى الدَّهْرِ قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ. وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ   أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ يُطَوِّبُونَهُ18 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ اللهُ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ   الصَّانِعُ الْعَجَائِبَ وَحْدَهُ19 وَمُبَارَكٌ اسْمُ مَجْدِهِ إِلَى   الدَّهْرِ وَلِْتَمْتَلِئِ الأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا مِنْ مَجْدِهِ. آمِينَ ثُمَّ آمِينَ"[1]   (مز 72) وفي نهاية هذا المزمور الذي إقتبسته مكتوب "تمت صلوات داود ابن   يسى". وأيضاً سليمان كان ملكا عظيما ومشهورًا وهو الذي بنى الهيكل الذي بأورشليم   ولكن من الواضح أنه لم يحدث له أي من هذه الأشياء المذكورة في المزمور، ولا   مَلََكَ إلى أقاصي الأرض، ولا سقط أمامهُ أعداؤه يلحسون التراب، وإنى لا أتردد   في الإستشهاد بما جاء في سفر الملوك حيث مكتوب أن سليمان عبد الأوثان في صيدا من   أجل إمرأءة. وعلى عكس ذلك، فإن الأمم التي تعرف الله خالق العالم من خلال يسوع   المصلوب يفضلون احتمال الآلام والعذبات وحتى الموت على عبادة الأصنام أو أكل ما   ذبح للأصنام. [2]




يا أصدقائى، كان ومازال هناك أناس   كثيرون يأتون بإسم المسيح ويعلمون آخرين تعاليم وتصرفات تجديف وإلحاد ونحن نسمى   كل أحد منهم مبتدع لتعليم باطل بعد إسمه بإسم الرجال الذين إستقوا منهم مصدر   عقيدتهم ورأيهم (يقصد هنا يوستينوس أن كل مبتدع كان له أتباع يسموون بإسمه وهذا   إستمر بعد يوستينوس بقرون كثيرة)، لأن أحداً له طريق وآخر له طريق آخر يعلمون كيف   يُجَدّف على خالق الكون، والمسيح الذي أنباً من قبل أنه قادم، وإله إبراهيم   وإسحق ويعقوب. وهؤلاء جميعًا لا نشترك معهم في أي شيء، حيث أننا نعرف أنهم   ملحدون بعيدون عن التقوى وخطاة أشرار يعترفون بيسوع فقط بشفاههم ولكنهم لا   يعبدونه.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][3]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn3






وقال تريفو: لقد سمعنا رأيك في   هذه الأمور فأكمل كلامك من حيث توقفت ومن ثمّ قم بإنهاءه، لأنه بعضه يبدو لى أن لا   يعقل وغير قابل للإثبات. حيث عندما تقول بأن هذا المسيح هو الله الكائن قبل الدهور،   الذي وافق على أن يولد ويصير إنسانًا مع أنه ليس من أصل بشرى لا يبدو لي متناقضًا   فقط بل مناف للطبيعة والعقل.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4






قلت: يا   أصدقائى، سأعطيكم شهادة أخرى من الكتب (الأسفار) المقدسة أن الله في البدء (ἀρχὴν) قد وَلدَ   (γεγέννηκε) من ذاته   قوة عاقلة خاصة الذي سماه الروح القدس الآن "مجد   الرب"،"الإبن"،وأيضاً "الحكمة"، وأيضاً   "ملاك"، فـ"الله"، فـ"الرب واللوجوس"، وفي مرة   أخرى يطلق على نفسه "الرئيس"، عندما ظهر في شكل بشري ليشوع بن   نون" ... فعندما ننطق بكلمة نستطيع أن نقول أننا نلد الكلمة لكن ليس بقطعها   أى أن قدرتنا على نطق الكلام لا تزول. ونحن نلاحظ مثلاً مشابهًا في الطبيعة   عندما تشعل نار نارًا أخرى دون أن تفقد شيئًا بل تظل كما هي. وتظل النار التي   أُشعلت قائمة بذاتها ومضيئة دون أن تنقص من وهج النار الأولى. وسأكد كلامى من   كلمة الحكمة الذي هو هذا الإله المولود من الآب وهو كلمة من ولده وحكمته وقدرته   ومجده.وهو يمكن أن   يدعى بكل هذه الأسماء، لأنه يصنع إرادة الآب ولأنه ولد بفعل إرادة الآب. ألم نر   ما يحدث بيننا نحن (البشر) عندما نتكلم فنحن نلد الكلمة (يقصد هنا الكلمة   العادية المنطوقة) لكن ليس بقطعها ولا محوها، فهى تبقى معنا عندما ننطق بها،   وأيضاً ما نراه يحدث في حالة النار، فهى تُشعِلُ نارا أخرى ولكنها تبقى كما هى، وتظل   النار التي أُشعلت قائمة بذاتها دون أن تنقص من وهج النار الأولى. كلمة الحكمة   الذي هو نفسه هذا الإله المولود من الآب لكل شيء، والكلمة والحكمة والقوة والمجد   للوالد (الآب)، سوف يعطيني دليلاً عندما يتكلم عن طريق سليمان كالتالي "22الرب قناني اول طريقه   من قبل اعماله منذ القدم23منذ الازل مسحت منذ   البدء منذ اوائل الارض24اذ لم يكن غمر ابدئت   اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه 25 من قبل ان تقررت الجبال   قبل التلال ابدئت26اذ لم يكن قد صنع   الارض بعد ولا البراري ولا اول اعفار المسكونة27لما ثبت السموات كنت   هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر28لما اثبت السحب من   فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر 29 لما وضع للبحر حده   فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم اسس الارض30كنت عنده صانعا وكنت   كل يوم لذته فرحة دائما قدامه31فرحة في مسكونة ارضه   ولذاتي مع بني ادم32فالان ايها البنون اسمعوا لي.فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي33اسمعوا التعليم وكونوا حكماء ولا ترفضوه34 طوبى   للانسان الذي يسمع لي ساهرا كل يوم عند مصاريعي حافظا قوائم ابوابي35لانه من يجدني يجد الحياة وينال رضى من الرب36 ومن   يخطئ عني يضر نفسه.كل مبغضي يحبون الموت[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][5]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn5"[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][6]

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn6[/FONT]


على سبيل   المثال، هم علموكم أن هذا النص المقدس الذي نناقشه الآن يشير إلى حزقيا ، وكما   وعدتك أني سأثبت خطأهم، فهم يضطرون للموافقة على أن بعض النصوص التي ذكرناها لهم   والتي تثبت بوضوح أن المسيح لابد أن يتألم ويُعبَد (او: يسجد له) ويدعى الله   تشير إلى المسيح. ولكن معلميكم ينكرون بجسارة أن هذا الرجل هو المسيح، ولكنهم   يعترفون أنه سوف يأتى ليتألم ويحكم ويُعبَد (او: يسجد له) كـ"الله".[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][7][/FONT][/FONT]




ولكن لماذا لا   تبحثون كذلك في سبب تغير إسم هوشع بن نون المعطى له من أبيه إلى يشوع (يسوع)؟   الذي لم يتغير اسمه فقط بل هو أيضا خلَف موسى ومن بين معاصريه الذين هربوا من   مصر كان هو وحده من معاصريه الذين خرجو من مصر الذي قاد بقية الشعب إلى الأرض   المقدسة. وكما أن يشوع وليس موسى هو الذي قاد الشعب إلى الأرض المقدسة وقسمها   بالقرعة بين من دخلوها، هكذا أيضا يسوع المسيح سوف يجمع الشعب المتفرق ويوزع   عليهم الأرض الطيبة ولكن ليس بنفس الطريقة، لأن يشوع أعطاهم ميراثًا لزمن معين   فقط إذا لم يكن هو المسيح الذي هو الله ولا إبن الله. أما يسوع فهو أعطانا بعد   قيامته المقدسة ميراثًا أبديًا ... وقد أثبتُ لكم أن يسوع هو الذي ظهر وتحدث لموسى   وإبراهيم وجميع الآباء الآخرين بلا أي إستثناء وتحدث معهم مُمثلاً (ministering) لإرادة الآب   وأقول هو أيضا صار إنساناً مولوداً من مريم العذراء ويحيا إلى الأبد.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][8][/FONT][/FONT]




وعليكم أن   تصدقوا زكريا عندما يصف بمثل خفى سر المسيح حيث يعلن ذلك بغموض، فكلماته التالية:   "[تَرَنَّمِي وَافْرَحِي يَا بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ لأَنِّي هَئَنَذَا آتِي وَأَسْكُنُ   فِي وَسَطِكِ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ 11 فَيَتَّصِلُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ بِالرَّبِّ   فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَيَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْباً فَأَسْكُنُ فِي وَسَطِكِ فَتَعْلَمِينَ   أَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكِ 12 وَالرَّبُّ يَرِثُ   يَهُوذَا نَصِيبَهُ فِي الأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَيَخْتَارُ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْدُ   13 اُسْكُتُوا يَا كُلَّ الْبَشَرِ قُدَّامَ الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اسْتَيْقَظَ   مِنْ مَسْكَنِ قُدْسِهِ] 1 وَأَرَانِي يَهُوشَعَ الْكَاهِنَ الْعَظِيمَ   قَائِماً قُدَّامَ مَلاَكِ الرَّبِّ وَالشَّيْطَانُ قَائِمٌ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ لِيُقَاوِمَهُ   2 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلشَّيْطَانِ: [لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ يَا شَيْطَانُ.   لِيَنْتَهِرْكَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي اخْتَارَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. أَفَلَيْسَ هَذَا شُعْلَةً   مُنْتَشَلَةً مِنَ النَّارِ؟]" (زك 10:2-13، 2،1:3)[9]،   وبينما كان تريفو على وشك أن يجيبني ويعترضني، قلت: انتظر وأسمع ما أقول أولاً،   فأنا لن أعطي التفسير الذي تظنه أنت، كما لو لم يكن قط كاهن يدعى يسوع في بابل   الأرض التي سُبى إليها شعبكم. كما لو لم يكن هناك كاهناً بإسم يشوع (يسوع) في   أرض بابل حيثما كانت أُمَّتَكُم مسبية، وحتى إن كنت سأفعل (سأفسر) فأنا قد   بيّنتُ أنه حتى ولو كان هناك كاهناً يسمى يشوع (يسوع) في أُمتكُم فالنبي لم يرهُ   في رؤياه كما أنه لم ير الشيطان أو ملاك الرب بعينه في صَحوِهِ بل في حالة تنبؤ   (trance) عندما كانت الرؤيا له ... كذلك أنا الآن أشرح لكم لأريكم أن الرؤيا   التي حدثت بين شعبكم في بابل في أيام يسوع (يشوع) الكاهن كانت إعلان عما سيفعله   كاهننا الذي هو الله، والمسيح  إبن الله   الآب لكل الأشياء.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][10][/FONT][/FONT]




وفقاً لذلك فإن إسم   "إسرائيل" يبين هذا، إنسان يتغلب على القوة، لأن "إسرا" تعني   إنسان يتغلب، و"ئيل" تعنى قوة، وأن المسيح سيفعل هذا عندما يتجسد فهذا   مُخْبَر عنه في مصارعة يعقوب معه (المسيح) فهو الذي ظهر له، مما يشير إلى أن   المسيح نفّذَ إرادة الآب مع أنه هو الله، البكر (πρωτότοκον) لكل   خليقة.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][11][/FONT][/FONT]




قلت: ولكن يا تريفو لو كنت تعلم   من هو الذي دعيّ ذات مرة حزقيال ملاك المشورة[12]   وإنسانًا بواسطة حزقيال، ومثل ابن إنسان يدعوه دانيال، وولداً بواسطة أشيعاء،   ويدعوه داؤود الله والمسيح لكي يُعبَد، ويدعوه (أنبياء) كثيرون مسيحًا وحجرًا،   ويدعوه سليمان الحكمة، ويدعوه موسى يوسف ويهوذا والنجم، ويدعوه زكريا الشرق، ويدعوه   أشعياء أيضا المتألم ويعقوب وإسرائيل والعصا والزهرة وحجر الزاوية وابن الله، لو   كنت تعلم ما جدفت عليه، ذاك الذي الآن قد اتى ووُلدَ وتألمَ وصعد إلى السماوات   والذي سيأتي أيضاً مرة أخرى، حينئذ تبكى وتنوح عليه أسباطكم الإثنا عشر.[13]حقًا   لو أنكم فهمتم ما كتبه الأنبياء لما أنكرتم أنه الله وابن الإله غير الموصوف (المرئي)   والمولود (الآب). [FONT=&quot][14]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn14[/FONT]




هذه والنصوص المماثلة الأخرى تم   تسجيلها بواسطة المُشَرّع والأنبياء، وأعتقد أني ذكرت هذا بما فيه الكفاية أنه   حيثما يقول الله "صعد الله عن إبراهيم" (تك 22:17) أو "إن الرب   كلم موسى" (خر 29:6) أو "فنزل الرب لينظر المدينة والبرج اللذين كان   بنو آدم يبنونهما" (تك 5:11) أو "وأغلق الرب (الفلك) على نوح"   (تك 16:17)، فلا ينبغى أن تظنوا أن الإبه غير المولود (الآب) ذاته هو الذي نزل   وصعد أو ذهب لأي مكان. فالآب غير الموصوف ورب الجميع لم   يأت لأي مكان ولا مشى ولا نام ولا قام بل يظل دائماً في مكانه (يقصد التأكيد على   أن الآب لا يتحرك) ناظراً وسامعاً سريعاً ليس بعيون ولا بآذان، بل يظل غير موصوف   وهو يرى ويعرف كل الأشياء وليس أحداً منها هارباً عن نظره، وهو لا يتحرك أو يمكن   حصره في مكان محدد في العالم كله، فهو كان قبل أن يُخلَق العالَم. إذن فكيف   يتكلم مع أي شخص أو أن يُرَى بواسطة أي شخص أو أن يظهر في بقعة صغيرة من الأرض؟ في   حين أن شعب سيناء لم يقدر أن ينظر إلى مجده الذي أُرسل منهُ، وموسى نفسه لم   يستطع أن يدخل إلى المكان الذي نصبه (خيمة الإجتماع) التي بناها عندما إمتلأ   بمجد الله في حين أن الكاهن لم يستطع أن يستمر واقفاً أمام الهيكل (القدس) عندما أدخلَ   سليمان التابوت إلى المبنى الذي كان قد بناه في أورشليم، وبالتالي، فلا إبراهيم   ولا أسحق ولا يعقوب ولا أي شخص قد رأى الآب غير الموصوف ورب كل الخليقة ورب   المسيح أيضاً، ولكنهم قد رأوا ذاك الذي حسب إرادته هو إبنه، هو الله، وهو   الملاك، لأنه المُنَفِذ لإرادته، هذا الذي بإرادته صار أنسانًا مولوداً من عذراء   وهو الذي صار نارًا عندما كلم موسى من العليقة.[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][15][/FONT][/FONT]


عندما يقول الكتاب "فأمطر   الرب نارًا من عند الرب من السماء" (تك 24:19) الكلمة النبوية تشير إلى   أنهما إثنان في العدد، أحدهما على الأرض (يقصد الإبن) وقد جاء ليشهد على صراخ   سدوم. والآخر في السماء الذي هو رب الرب الذي على الأرض، وهو الآب والله، فهو   سبب قوته وأيضاً كونه الرب والله (καὶ δυνατῷ καὶ κυρίῳ καὶ Θεῷ).[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][16][/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]



[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1[FONT=&quot]نص المزمور مأخوذ من نص المزمور في ترجمة الفانديك.
[/FONT][2]Justin Martyr. (1997). Dialogue of Justin with Trypho, a Jew [The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus.]. In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol.I : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325. The apostolic fathers with Justin Martyr and Irenaeus. (211). : “Further, to persuade you that you have not understood anything of the ******ures, I will remind you of another psalm, dictated to David by the Holy Spirit, which you say refers to Solomon, who was also your king. But it refers also to our Christ. But you deceive yourselves by the ambiguous forms of speech. For where it is said, ‘The law of the Lord is perfect,’ you do not understand it of the law which was to be after Moses, but of the law which was given by Moses, although God declared that He would establish a new law and a new covenant. And where it has been said, ‘O God, give Thy judgment to the king,’ since Solomon was king, you say that the Psalm refers to him, although the words of the Psalm expressly proclaim that reference is made to the everlasting King, i.e., to Christ. For Christ is King, and Priest, and God, and Lord, and angel, and man, and captain, and stone, and a Son born, and first made subject to suffering, then returning to heaven, and again coming with glory, and He is preached as having the everlasting kingdom: so I prove from all the ******ures. But that you may perceive what I have said, I quote the words of the Psalm; they are these: ‘O God, give Thy judgment to the king, and Thy righteousness unto the king’s son, to judge Thy people with righteousness, and Thy poor with judgment. The mountains shall take up peace to the people, and the little hills righteousness. He shall judge the poor of the people, and shall save the children of the needy, and shall abase the slanderer. He shall co-endure with the sun, and before the moon unto all generations. He shall come down like rain upon the fleece, as drops falling on the earth. In His days shall righteousness flourish, and abundance of peace until the moon be taken away. And He shall have dominion from sea to sea, and from the rivers unto the ends of the earth. Ethiopians shall fall down before Him, and His enemies shall lick the dust. The kings of Tarshish and the isles shall offer gifts; the kings of Arabia and Seba shall offer gifts; and all the kings of the earth shall worship Him, and all the nations shall serve Him: for He has delivered the poor from the man of power, and the needy that hath no helper. He shall spare the poor and needy, and shall save the souls of the needy: He shall redeem their souls from usury and injustice, and His name shall be honourable before them. And He shall live, and to Him shall be given of the gold of Arabia, and they shall pray continually for Him: they shall bless Him all the day. And there shall be a foundation on the earth, it shall be exalted on the tops of the mountains: His fruit shall be on Lebanon, and they of the city shall flourish like grass of the earth. His name shall be blessed for ever. His name shall endure before the sun; and all tribes of the earth shall be blessed in Him, all nations shall call Him blessed. Blessed be the Lord, the God of Israel, who only doeth wondrous things; and blessed be His glorious name for ever, and for ever and ever; and the whole earth shall be filled with His glory. Amen, amen.’﻿2 And at the close of this Psalm which I have quoted, it is written, ‘The hymns of David the son of Jesse are ended.’﻿3 Moreover, that Solomon was a renowned and great king, by whom the temple called that at Jerusalem was built, I know; but that none of those things mentioned in the Psalm happened to him, is evident. For neither did all kings worship him; nor did he reign to the ends of the earth; nor did his enemies, falling before him, lick the dust. Nay, also, I venture to repeat what is written in the book of Kings as committed by him, how through a woman’s influence he worshipped the idols of Sidon, which those of the Gentiles who know God, the Maker of all things through Jesus the crucified, do not venture to do, but abide every torture and vengeance even to the extremity of death, rather than worship idols, or eat meat offered to idols.” 

[3]Ibid. (212).: There are, therefore, and there were many, my friends, who, coming forward in the name of Jesus, taught both to speak and act impious and blasphemous things; and these are called by us after the name of the men from whom each doctrine and opinion had its origin. (For some in one way, others in another, teach to blaspheme the Maker of all things, and Christ, who was foretold by Him as coming, and the God of Abraham, and of Isaac, and of Jacob, with whom we have nothing in common, since we know them to be atheists, impious, unrighteous, and sinful, and confessors of Jesus in name only, instead of worshippers of Him.
 [4]Ibid. (219).: And Trypho said, “We have heard what you think of these matters. Resume the discourse where you left off, and bring it to an end. For some of it appears to me to be paradoxical, and wholly incapable of proof. For when you say that this Christ existed as God before the ages, then that He submitted to be born and become man, yet that He is not man of man, this [assertion] appears to me to be not merely paradoxical, but also foolish.”​ ​  [5] النص مأخوذ من ترجمة الفانديك.
[6]Ibid. (227).: “I shall give you another testimony, my friends,” said I, “from the ******ures, that God begat before all creatures a Beginning,﻿4 [who was] a certain rational power [proceeding] from Himself, who is called by the Holy Spirit, now the Glory of the Lord, now the Son, again Wisdom, again an Angel, then God, and then Lord and Logos; and on another occasion He calls Himself Captain, when He appeared in human form to Joshua the son of Nave (Nun). 
For He can be called by all those names, since He ministers to the Father’s will, and since He was begotten of the Father by an act of will;﻿5 just as we see﻿6 happening among ourselves: for when we give out some word, we beget the word; yet not by abscission, so as to lessen the word﻿7 [which remains] in us, when we give it out: and just as we see also happening in the case of a *fire*, which is not lessened when it has kindled [another], but remains the same; and that which has been kindled by it likewise appears to exist by itself, not diminishing that from which it was kindled. The Word of Wisdom, who is Himself this God begotten of the Father of all things, and Word, and Wisdom, and Power, and the Glory of the Begetter, will bear evidence to me, when He speaks by Solomon the following: ‘If I shall declare to you what happens daily, I shall call to mind events from everlasting, and review them. The Lord made me the beginning of His ways for His works. From everlasting He established me in the beginning, before He had made the earth, and before He had made the deeps, before the springs of the waters had issued forth, before the mountains had been established. Before all the hills He begets me. God made the country, and the desert, and the highest inhabited places under the sky. When He made ready the heavens, I was along with Him, and when He set up His throne on the winds: when He made the high clouds strong, and the springs of the deep safe, when He made the foundations of the earth, I was with Him arranging. I was that in which He rejoiced; daily and at all times I delighted in His countenance, because He delighted in the finishing of the habitable world, and delighted in the sons of men. Now, therefore, O son, hear me. Blessed is the man who shall listen to me, and the mortal who shall keep my ways, watching﻿1 daily at my doors, observing the posts of my ingoings. For my outgoings are the outgoings of life, and [my] will has been prepared by the Lord. But they who sin against me, trespass against their own souls; and they who hate me love death.’ 
[7]Ibid. (233).: Thus, for instance, they have taught you that this ******ure which we are now discussing refers to Hezekiah, in which, as I promised, I shall show they are wrong. And since they are compelled, they agree that some ******ures which we mention to them, and which expressly prove that Christ was to suffer, to be worshipped, and [to be called] God, and which I have already recited to you, do refer indeed to Christ, but they venture to assert that this man is not Christ. But they admit that He will come to suffer, and to reign, and to be worshipped, and to be God;﻿2
[8]Ibid. (255).: But why do you not similarly investigate the reason why the name of Oshea the son of Nave (Nun), which his father gave him, was changed to Jesus (Joshua)? But since not only was his name altered, but he was also appointed successor to Moses, being the only one of his contemporaries who came out from Egypt, he led the surviving people into the Holy Land; and as he, not Moses, led the people into the Holy Land, and as he distributed it by lot to those who entered along with him, so also Jesus the Christ will turn again the dispersion of the people, and will distribute the good land to each one, though not in the same manner. For the former gave them a temporary inheritance, seeing he was neither Christ who is God, nor the Son of God; but the latter, after the holy resurrection,﻿4 shall give us the eternal possession … For I have proved that it was Jesus who appeared to and conversed with Moses, and Abraham, and all the other patriarchs without exception, ministering to the will of the Father; who also, I say, came to be born man by the Virgin Mary, and lives for ever.​  [9]النصوص مأخوذة من ترجمة الفانديك.
[10]Ibid. (256).: “But you ought to believe Zechariah when he shows in parable the mystery of Christ, and announces it obscurely. The following are his words: ‘Rejoice, and be glad, O daughter of Zion: for, lo, I come, and I shall dwell in the midst of thee, saith the Lord. And many nations shall be added to the Lord in that day. And they shall be my people, and I will dwell in the midst of thee; and they shall know that the Lord of hosts hath sent me unto thee. And the Lord shall inherit Judah his portion in the holy land, and He shall choose Jerusalem again. Let all flesh fear before the Lord, for He is raised up out of His holy clouds. And He showed me Jesus (Joshua) the high priest standing before the angel [of the Lord﻿7]; and the devil stood at his right hand to resist him. And the Lord said to the devil, The Lord who hath chosen Jerusalem rebuke thee. Behold, is not this a brand plucked out of the fire?’ ”﻿8
As Trypho was about to reply and contradict me, I said, “Wait and hear what I say first: for I am not to give the explanation which you suppose, as if there had been no priest of the name of Joshua (Jesus) in the land of Babylon, where your nation were prisoners.But even if I did, I have shown that if there﻿9 was a priest named Joshua (Jesus) in your nation, yet the prophet had not seen him in his revelation, just as he had not seen either the devil or the angel of the Lord by eyesight, and in his waking condition, but in a trance, at the time when the revelation was made to him.﻿10 *...* so I proceed now to show that the revelation made among your people in Babylon in the days of Jesus (Joshua) the priest, was an announcement of the things to be accomplished by our Priest, who is God, and Christ the Son of God the Father of all. 
[11]Ibid. (262).: Accordingly the name Israel signifies this, A man who overcomes power; for _isra_ is a man overcoming, and _el_ is power.﻿5 And that Christ would act so when He became man was foretold by the mystery of Jacob’s wrestling with Him who appeared to him, in that He ministered to the will of the Father, yet nevertheless is God, in that He is the first-begotten of all creatures. ​  [12] النص اليوناني لكلام يوستينوس في هذا اللقب هو " ἄγγελος μεγάλης βουλῆς" وهو مأخوذ من النص اليوناني السبعيني لسفر أشعياء حيث جاء فيه اللقب "Μεγάλης βουλη̂ςἄγγελος ".
 [13]زكريا 12: 10 : وافيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان اورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون اليّ الذي طعنوه *وينوحون* عليه كنائح على وحيد له ويكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره.
[14]Ibid. (262).: “But if you knew, Trypho,” continued I, “who He is that is called at one time the Angel of great counsel,﻿7 and a Man by Ezekiel, and like the Son of man by Daniel, and a Child by Isaiah, and Christ and God to be worshipped by David, and Christ and a Stone by many, and Wisdom by Solomon, and Joseph and Judah and a Star by Moses, and the East by Zechariah, and the Suffering One and Jacob and Israel by Isaiah again, and a Rod, and Flower, and Corner-Stone, and Son of God, you would not have blasphemed Him who has now come, and been born, and suffered, and ascended to heaven; who shall also come again, and then your twelve tribes shall mourn. For if you had understood what has been written by the prophets, you would not have denied that He was God, Son of the only, unbegotten, unutterable God. 
[15]Ibid. (263).: “These and other such sayings are recorded by the lawgiver and by the prophets; and I suppose that I have stated sufficiently, that wherever﻿9 God says, ‘God went up from Abraham,’﻿10 or, ‘The Lord spake to Moses,’﻿11 and ‘The Lord came down to behold the tower which the sons of men had built,’﻿12 or when ‘God shut Noah into the ark,’﻿13 you must not imagine that the unbegotten God Himself came down or went up from any place. 
For the ineffable Father and Lord of all neither has come to any place, nor walks, nor sleeps, nor rises up, but remains in His own place, wherever that is, quick to behold and quick to hear, having neither eyes nor ears, but being of indescribable might; and He sees all things, and knows all things, and none of us escapes His observation; and He is not moved or confined to a spot in the whole world, for He existed before the world was made. How, then, could He talk with any one, or be seen by any one, or appear on the smallest portion of the earth, when the people at Sinai were not able to look even on the glory of Him who was sent from Him; and Moses himself could not enter into the tabernacle which he had erected,when it was filled with the glory of God; and the priest could not endure to stand before the temple when Solomon conveyed the ark into the house in Jerusalem which he had built for it? Therefore neither Abraham, nor Isaac, nor Jacob, nor any other man, saw the Father and ineffable Lord of all, and also of Christ, but [saw] Him who was according to His will His Son, being God, and the Angel because He ministered to His will; whom also it pleased Him to be born man by the Virgin; who also was fire when He conversed with Moses from the bush.
[16]Ibid. (264).: When ******ure says, ‘The Lord rained fire from the Lord out of heaven,’ the prophetic word indicates that there were two in number: One upon the earth, who, it says, descended to behold the cry of Sodom; Another in heaven, who also is Lord of the Lord on earth, as He is Father and God; the cause of His power and of His being Lord and God.​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*لاهـوت المسـيح عنـد آبـاء ما قـبل نيقـية - هل تؤمن الكنيسة بالسيد المسيح كإ*

*لاهـوت المسـيح عنـد آبـاء ما قـبل نيقـية - هل تؤمن الكنيسة بالسيد المسيح كإله منذ تأسيسها  ام منذ مجمع نيقية؟!*


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*
ترجمة ريمون جورج، مراجعة فادي الكلداني

*النصوص الإنجليزية مأخوذة عن سلسلة ACCS*
*​*

نوفاتيان *
لو كان المسيح انسانا فقط ، لكان   قال انه "على صورة الله" و "ليس على هيئة الله". و كلنا نعرف   ان البشرية صنعت على الصورة و ليس هيئة الله.[1]​ 
*غريغوريوس النيصى*
إنّه لم يَقل " أنَّ لديهِ   طبيعة كما التي لله " كما يمكن ان يقول انسان قد صُنِعَ على صورة الله، بينما   قال بولس " وهو الكائن فى هيئة الله ". كل ما للاب هو للابن.[2]​ *
ماريوس فيكتورينوس *
الله هو الأصل للحياة ، الله   كائن بذاته . الله يحوى الحياه لانه اصل الحياه و هكذا ايضا فى الادراك. لكن الحياة   و الادراك فى معنى هيئة و صورة لما يوجد ، وأكثر ما يوجد حقيقةً هو الله، الله كائن   بذاته كما يوافقنا العديد وأكثر أيضاً أنه فوق الوجود. هيئة الوجود هى الحركة ، الإدراك  و الحياة... .﻿     قال المسيح انه "على هيئة   الله"، لأن المسيح هو الحياة، الوعى والادراك.[3]​
*    غريغوريوس النيصى*
ان هيئة الله هى نفسها الجوهر   تماماً، حتى عندما اتى اخذا صورة عبد ، لقد أخذَ جوهر هيئة العبد، ليس بافتراض انه   اخذ هيئة مجرده لنفسه، وبالتالي لم يكن منفصلاً عن جوهره بصفته الله. و بلاشك حينما   قال بولس "انه فى هيئة الله" . كان يريد الإشارة إلى الجوهر مع الهيئة   (البشرية).[4]​*    اوريجانوس *
يمكن للمرء أن يفكر فى وجودة   على هيئته الأولى التى لله قبل ان يخلى ذاته . وربما يرى واحداً ابن الله لم يأتى   بعد عليه منه ، الرب لم يتحرك من مكانه ، لكن ثم نقارن حاله ما قبل وجود الابن و   التى نتج عنها اتخاذه لشكل العبد عندما اخلى نفسه عندها ستفهم كيف ابن الله اتى عليه   و اتى الينا كأنه اصبح مميزاُ من الواحد الذى ارسله . حتى الان و بطريقه اخرى الاب   لم يدعه يذهب ببساطه و لكنه هو معه فى الابن كما الابن فى الاب.[5]​*    اثناسيوس *
ما أوضح وأكثر دلالة قاطعه أكثر   من هذه ؟ هو لم يصبح في هيئة أفضل باتخاذه حالة اقل لكن بالاحرى "كونه الله   فقد أخذ شكل عبد" .. فلو كان هذا من اجل السعي للمجد (كما ضن ألاريوسيون) أن   الكلمة نزل وأنَ هذا هو المكتوب، فما الحاجة في أن يضع ذاته تماماً ليسعى لما كان   له في الاصل!؟[6]​*    ابيفانوس *
بافتراض انه حين تجسد و اصبح   عبد توقف عن كونه الرب الحقيقى كيف يمكن قول بانه في مجيئه كان "فى هيئة الله   اخذا هيئة عبد"؟[7]​*    تيودوريت *
لكن لو كان (الاريوسين) يعتقدون   أن "هيئة الله" ليس هو الله، فدعوهم يُسألون عما يعتقدون بشأن ما هو   "هيئة عبد" ... فإذا كانت هيئة العبد هى كينونة العبد، إذاً فهيئة الله   هو الله...وأيضاً علينا أن ندرك أن الرسول (بولس) قد إستخدم مثال المسيح كدرسٍ في   الإتضاع ... فإن لم يكُن الإبن مساوياً للآب و لكن اقل منه، فلم يكن إذاً قد وضع   نفسه، بل قد حقق ما هو عليه فعلاً.[8]​*    ذهبى الفم *
كيف يمكن للشقى (سابليوس) أن   يقول ان وجود المسيح قد بدأ من مريم؟ هذا يعنى انه قبل هذا لم يكن موجوداً! . لكن   بولس يقول  "إذ هو الكائن فى هيئة الله   اخذ هيئة عبد"  ان هيئة العبد هى عبد   ولا شئ اقل. كذلك ايضا هيئة الله هو بالحقيقة الله ولا شئ اقل. بولس لم يكتب انه   كان فى طور ان يصبح على صورة الله  لكنه قال   "هو الكائن فى هيئة الله"  اذن   هو إله حقيقي  و هذا يكافئ القول  "أنا هو الذي أنا هو" (خروج 3:   14).[9]​ *امبروسياستر *
حينما سكن بين البشر ، ظهر كأله   بتصرفاته وأعماله. لأنه "على هيئة الله" لا يختلف شيئاً عن الله. وفي الواقع   أن سبب دعوته بصورة الله و هيئته لكى يكون واضح انه هو نفسه، وعلى الرغم من تمايُزهِ   عن الله الآب، كل شيء لله فهو له، فإنََ أفعاله كشفت عن هيئتهِ، فإن أعماله لم تكن   أعمال بشر، الذي كانت أعماله وهيئته كتلك التي لله أوضحت أنه هو الله. و لذلك ما   هى "هيئة الله" ؟ ألم يتضح لنا، بالادله المعطاه،  ألوهيته؟ بقيامته من الاموات، و ارجاع السمع للصم،   وتطهير البرص ؟[10]​*    يوسابيوس القيصرى *
(بولس) عَرِفَ المسيح أنه هو إبن الله وليس   غيره. الجسد الذى أخذه المسيح دُعيَّ "هيئة عبد" و "إبن الانسان"   ولكن كما أنَّ ذلك الميلاد، المجهول للكل، كان مِن الآب قبل كل الدهور، كان ابن الله.[11]​ *Lucifer* *of* *Cagliari*
لقد كان هو، مَن كان، والكائن،   والذي يكون دائماً في هية الآب، الإبن الحقيقي، الثابت، غير المُتغيّر لأنه هو الله،   والإبن كلي القدرة القدير، والذي على الرغم من كرامته وضع نفسه من اجل خلاصنا، ولذا   هو أيضاً أقامنا بعدما كُنّا راكعين.[12]​*    ميثيؤديوس *
كونه على صورة الله ، فأن (البشرية)   مازالت تحتاج لان تستقبل هذه الصورة . الكلمة أُرسل إلى العالم ليُتمم هذا، و قبل   كل شئ  اخذ شكلنا الذي تلطخ عبر التاريخ بالكثير   من الخطايا، لذلك فنحن الذين حملها عنا كي نكون قادرين على مشاركته في الطبيعة الالهية   ، اذن انه من الممكن الان لنا لأن نقتبل صورة الله . فكر فى هذا الرسام الماهر الذى   يرسم صورته على سطح ما . لذلك يمكننا ان نحاكى خصائص الله التى ظهر بها الله نفسه   عندما اتى فى صورة بشر  . نحن نحتفظ بهذه   الخصائص ونضعها نصب أعيننا طالما نحن سائرون معه في طريق التلمذة الذي أعده لنا   . غرضه بان يرضى ان يضع نفسه فى صورة البشر عندما كان الها كان هذا :- ان نحن نرى   صورته الالهيه على هذه اللوحة لكي تخاطبنا ونحاكي من خلالها هذا الرسام الذي لا   مثيل له.[13]​*    اوغسطينوس *
الله الذي هو حكيم للأبد، ومعه   حكمته الابديه (الابن). هو ليس باى طريقة غير مساوى للآب. هو ليس أقل منه كرامة على   الإطلاق. لذلك يقول الرسول ايضا " إِذْ إِنَّهُ، وَهُوَ الْكَائِنُ فِي هَيْئَةِ   اللهِ، لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ مُسَاوَاتَهُ لِلهِ خُلْسَةً".[14]​*    ماريوس فيكتورينوس *
ماذا يعنى هذا "كونه مساويا   لله"؟ هذا يعني أنهُ (الإبن) لديه نفسه القوة و الجوهر (التي للآب) ... فهذا   يعنى ان المسيح مساوياً لله. ولاحظ أن بولس لم يَقُل أنهُ "مشابه لله"   لأن هذا يعنى أن المسيح إمتلك بعض التشابهات العارضة لجوهر الله و لكن لم يَكُن جوهرياً   مساوياً (له) ... ولذلك المسيح هو هيئة الله. ولهذا هيئة الله هى جوهر الله. إنَّ   هيئة وصورة الله هو الكلمة. و الكلمة إلى الابد مع الله ، الكلمة فى جوهر واحد مع   الآب، الذى هو معه من الازل يبقى معهُ الى الأبد، الكلمة.[15]​*    ثيودوريت *
كونه الله، والله بالطبيعة، وله   المساواه مع الله، لم يحسب ذلك شيئاً عظيماً، كالطريق للذين اخذوا بعض الشرف  من وراء استحقاقهم ، و لكن اخفاء استحقاقه ، هو   اختار اقصى تواضع و اخذ شكل انسان.[16]​*    ذهبى الفم *
 عندما شخص ما يملك القوة لكى يفكر افكار عظيمه ليضع نفسه فهذا الشخص متواضع   . لكن عندما يأتى تواضعه من  عجزه هذا لا   ندعوه تواضع ،  انه التواضع بطريقه اعظم بان   يحجم  قوة سلطانه و يكون مطيع حتى الموت.[17]​*    ماريوس فيكتورينوس *
انه يعتبر نوع من السرقه لو ان   اثنين لم يكونوا متساويين فى الطبيعه و لكن اجبروا بان يتساوا او جعلهم متساويين   صدفة ، و من ثم هذا يوضح ثقة عظيمة  و يدل   على الطبيعة التامه لله عندما قال بولس الرسول عن المسيح :- إِذْ إِنَّهُ، وَهُوَ   الْكَائِنُ فِي هَيْئَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ مُسَاوَاتَهُ لِلهِ خُلْسَةً ، أَوْ   غَنِيمَةً يُتَمَسَّكُ بِهَا.[18]​*    ذهبى الفم *
بافتراض ان شخص يرتكب سرقة و   ان يسرق شئ لا ينتمى اليه الا ينزع هذا الشخص الى ان يقبض على هذا الشئ بالقوة و   يخاف ان يفقده و لكن فلنفترض ان هناك شخص يملك هذا الشئ بطبيعته سوف لن يصبح ليده   اى مخاوف فى ان يفقده و لن يكون خائفا من ان ينزل من ملك كرامته فهو يعلم انه لن   يعانى اى خساره لان هذا الشئ ينتمى اليه بطبيعته و نحن بشر لسنا الهة بطبيعتنا نحن   لا نملك الطبيعة الالهيه فى طبيعتنا لكن بالنسبه للرب فهو الهياً بطبيعته ، فسلطانه   لم يأتى بالاستيلاء بل كان طبيعيا لم يكن هبة من اخر و لكن دائما كان ثابت ومحكم.[19]​*    امبروسياستر *
بمعرفة انه "على هيئة الله"   لم يأخذه سرقة بل بحق ثم عادل نفسه مع الله ، للذى يعتقد ان تلك سرقه هو الذى يساوى   نفسه بالذى اقل منه.[20]​ *Eusebius* *of* *Vercelli*
يجب عليك ان تختار واحد من طريقين   ، اما يوجد غير تساوىً وحيد فى الاثنين ( الاب و الابن ) او تساوىً وحيد فى المجد   الالهى نفسه ، لان لا شخص اعظم او اقل من هيئته    هذا التساوى الفريد لا يرى فقط فى توافق الاراده بل ايضا فى الالوهيه التامه   بما ان ان التساوى لا يمكن تقسيمه لاجزاء ، فحيث يكون تعادل واحد فلن يوجد عدم توافق   و حيثما يوجد تساوىً واحد  ولا اسبقيه للاخر  تقدم للاخر او رئيس و مرؤس ، اذن لا يوجد تمييز   فى اتحاد التعادل و الذى هو ملئ الالوهيه.[21]​*    أوغسطينوس *
ان يوجد تعادل الابن ؟ ان قلت   فى العظمة فليس هناك اقل فى الابديه و هكذا الاشياء الاخرى  فهل يمكن ان يكون مساويا فى الالوهيه و غير معادلا   فى الحكمة ؟ و حتى كيف يكون تساويا فى الالوهيه مع اخر اقل فى الحكمة ؟ ام هو معادلا   فى الحكمة و غير معادل فى الالوهيه ، و لكن كيف يكون هناك تساوىً فى الفضيلة فى واحد   اقل فى القوة ؟ عوضا عن ذلك فالايه تعلن ببساطة اكثر " لَمْ يَعْتَبِرْ مُسَاوَاتَهُ   لِلهِ خُلْسَةً " لذلك اى مقاومة للحقيقة و التى تتبع للسلطه الرسوليه يجب ان   تعترف ان الابن فى جلال احدهم على الاقل مساويا لله . دعه يختار اى مساواه يرغب فيها   و لكن من هذا يظهر انه مساوٍ فى كل ما ينسب لله.[22]​*    ذهبى الفم *
الان المساواه  لا تستند الى شئ واحد  لان ما يجب ان يكون مساويا يجب يكون مساويا لشئ   ما . هل ترى كيف الوجود لشيئين  يتم تأكيده   ، ليس بمجرد اسماء بدون اى دلالة حقيقة هل سمعت كيف ان المولود فقط كائن قبل الدهور؟[23]​ *Fulgentius*
حينما اتى الينا الكلمة  "و الكلمة صار جسداً " فهو ظل كله مع   الاب فى الروح و منه مولود ابديا  و لن يقلل   من شأنه ظهوره الكريم فى الجسد لكى يصبح مرئي بيننا و بهذا الله من الله بقى الله  " فى هيئة الله " و لهذا لكى يستقبلوه   العبيد اتى " فى هيئة عبد " من صنعة يداه.[24]​ *Quodvultdeus*
انه لم يسرق لأنه هو و هو كائن   بالطبيعة و اذن لأن الاب كلى القدرة  فى الابن   فالابن كلى القدرة فى الاب . لم يكن الاب من دون الابن او الابن من دون الاب.[25]​*    نوفاتيان *
حتى لم يقارن   او يعادى الله الاب . هو تذكر –  طوال بقائه على الارض -  انه من الاب.[26]​*    اغسطينوس *
هذه الاشياء تقال جزئيا على حساب   الاقتصاد و الذى اخذ الابن هيئة بشريه جزئيا لان الابن يعزى الى الاب فى وجوده و   يعزى الى الاب بالفعل ايضا فى مساواته  او   تكافؤه مع الاب  . و الاب مع ذلك لا يعزى   وجوده لأى احد مهما كان.[27]​*    غريغوريوس النيصي *
و حتى الكلمة اخلى نفسه  بوضوح و هذا يؤكد انه لم يكن دائما كما ظهر لنا   فى التاريخ .... فلقد أخلى ذاته  كما يقول   الرسول  قلص مجده الذى لا ينطق به  من الوهيته ليكون ضمن نطاقنا الصغير . و بهذه   الطريقه " ماذا كان هو ؟ " لقد ظل عظيم و كامل  و غير محوى و لكن " ماذا اتخذ من هيئه ؟  لقد كان مساو لمقياس طبيعتنا.[28]​ *اغسطينوس*
لقد قيل عنه انه " اخلى   ذاته " ليس بطريقه اخرى الا اخذا هيئة عبد و لكن ليس بفقدان هيئة الله . و التى   بالطبيعه هو مساوى للاب و فى هيئة الله ظل غير قابل للتغيير فى حين انه اخذ طبيعتنا   المتغيره من خلال ولادته من العذراء.[29]​ *اغسطينوس *
لقد " اخلى ذاته "   ليس بسبب كما الحكمة الابديه لقد خصع للتغيير . و كما الحكمة الالهيه فهو مؤكد لا   يتغير . و حتى بدون تغير لقد اختار ان يصبح معروف للبشريه بهيئه متواضعه.[30]​*    ثيودور الموبسيستي *
بواسطه " الاخلاء   " الايه المقدسه تدل على انه اصبح بلا حساب كما يقول بولس فى رسالته الى كورنثوس   متحدثا عن الايمان  كما لو كان صنع بلا حساب   او اخلى  من الدلاله " وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْمَسِيحُ   قَدْ قَامَ فَبَاطِلَةٌ كِرَازَتُنَا وَبَاطِلٌ أَيْضاً إِيمَانُكُمْ " و هذا   يعنى انه لا حساب و لا جدوى ،  لذلك العبارة   " اخلى ذاته " تعنى انه لم يصرح عن نفسه بعد . اتخاذه لشكل العبد لقد اخفى   الكرامة التى كانت له لذلك تم اعتباره بوساطه الذين شاهدوه انه انسان كما يظهر.[31]​ *Gregory* *of* *Elvira*
نحن لا نؤمن انه تم اخلائه لذاته   جدا لدرجه ان الروح القدس اصبح شيئا اخر و لكن هو وضع ذلك جانبا و حجب شرف جلالته   . ليوضع فى شكل انسان . فقط باتخاذ هيئه بشريه يمكن ان يصبح مخلص البشريه . و تذكر   ان الشمس حين تغطى بالغيوم فان اشراقها تم اخفائه و لكن الشمس لم تظلم . ضوء الشمس   الذى يغمر الارض كلها يخترق الكل مع اشراق رائع لقد تم حجبه حاليا بواسطه مانع صغير   و هو السحابه لكن الضوء لم يذهب بعيداً لذا ذاك الرجل الذى ظهر فيه ربنا يسوع المسيح   هو مخلصنا و هذا يعنى الله و ابن الله  لم   ينقص و لكن أًخفى لحظياً الالهيه بداخله.[32]​*    اوريجانوس*
الابن " اخلى ذاته   " من مساواته مع الاب ليوضح لنا طريقا لمعرفته و صنع صورة معبرة عن شخصه و لذلك   نحن الذين لم يمكننا رؤيه مجده نقى الضوء    الذى يلازمه فى عظمته الالهيه ، من خلال ذلك الذى صنع رائعاً من اجلنا  وجد طريقا من التفكر لايصال الضوء الالهى من خلال   هذا الرائع.[33]​*    كيرلس السكندرى *
لقد سمح لنفسه " بالاخلاء   "  ولم يكن ذلك بالاكراه من الاب . هو   قد امتثل لاتفاق مع الاب بسعادة جيده.[34]​*    فاوستينوس *
لو هو " اخلىنفسه اخذا صورة عبد صائرا   فى شبه الناس " لم يتم اكراهه و لكن بارادته صنع ابن الانسان ، يوجد كأله مساو   له فى هيئه الله ، من ثم فانتم لديكم الابن معبرا فى ذاته عن الايمان الحقيقى للناس.[35]​*    اوريجانوس*
فى " اخلاء ذاته " هو اصبح انسان و تجسد بينما   ظل ايضا الاله الحقيقى . و حينما اصبح انسان بقى هو الله كما هو ، و اتخذ جسد مثلنا   يختلف فقط فى انه ولد من العذراء بالروح القدس.[36]​*    كيرلس السكندرى *
ما هو نو الاخلاء لذاته ؟ لكى يتخذ جسداً ، حتى فى صورة   هيئة عبد ، مشابه لانفسنا لكن لم يكن مشابه لنا فى الطبيعه و لكن  اسمى من كل الخليقه . و لذلك وضع  ذاته اتيا بتدبيره فى شكل فانى محدود.[37]​*    ماريوس فيكتورينوس *
يجب علينا ان نفهم " اخلاء ذاته " لم يحتوى   على اى خساره او حرمان من قوته ، و لكن فى الحقيقة لقد خفض ذاته الى احط مستوى و   تنازل الى احقر المهام . بواسطه وفائه بهذا قد اخلى ذاته لحظياً من قوته ، اخذا شكل   عبد و هيئة بشريه و شبهنا ، لقد عانى الموت و من كل شئ يخص البشريه.[38]​*    امبروسياستر *
المسيح ، لانه يعرف انه سوف يكون على هيئة الله وضح لنا   انه مساوياً لله . و لكن لكى يعلمنا التواضع عندما كان اليهود يضعوه فى مأزق و يقيدوه   لم يكن قد امتنع فقط عن المقاومة لكنه اخلى نفسه لذلك و هو يملك القوة لم يستخدمها   و لذلك فى هذا التواضع بدى و كأنه ضعيف فى حين ان قوته كامنه كامله.[39]​*    هيلارى أسقف بواتيه *
البقاء " فى هيئة الله   " هو " أخذ هيئة عبد " ليس تغييراً " اخلاء ذاته " و اخفائة   فى نفسه و اخلائة للقوة . هو انزل نفسه الى هيئة البشر و حالتهم واضعا فى الاهميه   ان هذا الضعف لجسده المتواضع  لن يفشل فى   تحمل قوته التى لا تقاس .  لقد ذهب الى ابعد   من ذلك حتى  تحمل اتحاده  بجسد بشرى . و مجرد هذا البعد لصلاحه ليعدله للدرجه   المناسبه للطاعه . و لكن فى اخلاء ذاته و تقييد نفسه بنفسه فهو لم يتلف قوته . اذن   بهذا التواضع فى اخلائه لذاته و مع ذلك لقد استخدم مصادر قوة الاخلاء الموجوده بداخله.[40]​*    ماريوس فيكتورينوس *
كيف هو اتخذ فقط هيئة انسان  و ليس جوهر انسان ؟ من انه وضع فى الجسد و كان   فى الجسد و عانى فى الجسد . هذا هو اللغز و طريقة خلاصنا و ماذا يعنى ذلك "   اخلى ذاته " ؟  لانه الكلمة الكلي لم   يكن كلى حقيقى كون الكلمة الجسد و اصبح جسد . لذلك هو بكل بساطه لم يتظاهر بان يصبح   انسان لقد اصبح انسان.[41]​*    كيرلس السكندرى *
بهذا التفرد سمح بالاختلاف بين   الالوهيه و البشريه لكى تُنظر فيه  . الالوهيه   و البشريه ليسوا مثل بعضهم فى تساوى الطبيعه . و من ناحيه اخرى  كبف الكلمة كونه اله تم " اخلائه "   سامحا لنفسه ان ينزل مخلوقات اقل مثلنا ؟ و لكن حينما نتأمل  فى طريقة التجسد فالعقل حتماً يرى شيئين  ممزوجين    بواسطه  شئ لا يمكن تفسيره  ووحده غير مختلطه و ليس هناك طريقة لتقسيم العناصر   المتحده و لكن تؤمن  و تقبل بشدة انه هناك   واحد من كلاهما وهو ان يكون الله , الابن , المسيح و الرب.[42]​*    غريغوريوس النيصي *
الالوهيه تم اخلائها لذلك الطبيعه   البشريه ربما  تستوعبها . ما هو البشرى ،   فى الناحية الاخرى لقد صنع جديدا و اصبح الهيا من خلال مزجه بالالهيه.[43]​*    غريغوريوس النيصي *
هو " اخلى ذاته "   كما تقول الايه ، لذلك  بقدر ما تكبحه الطبيعه  قد تلقى.[44]​*    غريغوريوس  النزينزى *
منذ ان اخلى نفسه على حسابنا   عندما اتى الينا – و بواسطة الاخلاء انا اعنى تقليل و خفض المجد – من اجل هذا السبب   كان قادرا ان يتلقى.[45]​ *Eusebius* *of* *Vercelli*
كيف هو اذن " أخلى ذاته   " ؟ عندما " هيئة الله تقبل هيئة عبد "  ، عندما هو الذى  يظهر بارزاً كاله متكرما ليأخذ على عاتقه ما يخص   العبد . الكلمة اخذ جسداً لأحتماله و فعله ما هو  ادنى منه    فى تسامحه  و شفقته تجاهنا . كل هذا   كل ما يمتلكه من خلال طبيعته أخلاه فى هذا الشخص ، و كان عليه ان يكون مطيعا كانسان   فى حلة بشريه حقيقية ، لقد أُحُييا لطبيعتنا بتواضعه و طاعته من ما قد هلك بواسطة   معصية ادم.[46]​ *نوفاتيان *
سيادة   الكلمة الالهيه  خضع مؤقتاً ليأخذ هيئة انسان  و لفترة " أوضع نفسه "  و اذل نفسه ليس ليختبر طبيعته من خلال قواه  حينما ضجر من هيئة الانسان الذى اخذها . هو   " أخلى ذاته "  حينما خضع للاصابات  و الافتراءات  حينما سمع الشتائم التى لا توصف و عانى من الاهانات.[47]​*    ذهبى الفم *
لو كان من خلال طبيعة منتقصه   اخذها لكى يحتمل " هيئة العبد " سوف لن يكون هذا نموذجا للتواضع . بولس   صنع استخدام ممتاز لهذا المثال للتواضع مثلما فى العظة تماماً.[48]​*    غريغوريوس النيصى *
الذى يقول انه " اخذ هيئة   عبد " – و هذه الهيئة هى جسد – فانه يقول كونه شخصا شئ ما بالنسبة الى هيئته   الالهيه هى شئ ما فى طبيعته فهو اخذ هيئة عبودية.[49]​*    إكليمندس السكندرى *
الله فعل كل شئ من خلاله . و   لذلك قيل عنه انه " اخذ هيئة عبد " ليس فقط بجسد عبد الذى اخذه و لكن الطبيعه   التامه للعبد و التى اخذها ايضا ، هو اصبح عبدا و لذلك اصبح يشارك البشر فى معاناتهم.[50]​ *امبروسيستر *
لم يقال عنه انه اخذ هيئة الله   و لكن قيل انه فى هيئة الله . و الذى قيل عنه انه اخذ هيئة العبد حينما تواضع كخاطئ   . فالناس يصبحةن عبيد من خلال الخطيه ، مثل حام ابن نوح اول من اخذ لقب عبد من خلال   افعاله . " اخذه هيئة عبد " ليس ببساطه ان يصبح بشريا و لكن تماثله العميق   مع الخطاه  طوعا " اخذاً هيئة عبد   ".[51]​*    أغسطينوس *
   الابن وضع نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد   . و لكن فى نفس الوقت بقى أعلى من اى عبوديه لأنه ليس لديه عار خطيه.[52]
   ليو الكبير
هو " أخذ هيئة عبد   " بدون عار الخطيه  مكرما البشر بدون   التقليل من الوهيته . الاخلاء الذى بواسطه الغير مرئى عرض نفسه ليصبح مرئياً و الخالق   و رب كل الاشياء  اختار ليكون واحدا من الفانيين  لقد كان    فعل سيادى للانحناء فى رحمه عظيمه و ليس علة فى القوة.[53]​*    أغسطينوس *
لقد اتى السيد المسيح فى جسد   ، و قد " قبل هيئة العبد ، اصبح مطيعاً حتى موت الصليب " لم يكن لديه اى   غرض اخر  بواسطة تدبيره الالهى و نعمته الرحيمه   الا ان يعطى حياة لهولاء الذين اصبحو اعضاء فى جسده . فهو رأسهم  ليفوزوا بملكوت السموات ، لقد فعل ذلك ليحفظ و   يحرر ، لقد فدى و انار الذين سلموا سابقا الى موت الخطيه  ، لقد    كانوا يحيون فى ضعف العبوديه  و سبيها   وظلمتها تحت سلطان الشيطان امير الخاطئيين.[54]​ *امبروسياستر *
" اخذا هيئة عبد " هو بالفعل أخُذ   اسيرا و قُيد و دُفعَ مع الضرب . طاعته للآب أخذته حتى الصليب . و طوال الوقت عرف   نفسه انه ابن الله مساوى له فى الكرامه الالهيه ، هو حتى لم يظهر عدم مساواه ، لكنه   اخضع نفسه طوعا  . الصبر و التواضع هو علمهم   لنا لكى نقلده  و يجب علينا ان نمتنع عن مساواة   مطالبنا بكرامتنا لكن يجب علينا ان نفعل اكثر فيجب علينا ان نضع انفسنا فى الخدمة   متبعين فى ذلك مثال صانعناً.[55]​    غريغوريوس النيصي 
الكلمة الذى ظهر فى الجسد هو   نفس الكلمة الذى مع الله . لكن الجسد الارضى الذى اخذه لم يكن الهيا حتى تغير هذا  اصبح الهيا    لذلك هناك بعض السمات التى تخص الله الكلمة و الاخرى  تعزى الى هيئة العبد.[56]​*    ماريوس فكتورينوس*
ان الابن أُرسل من قبل الاب،   لكي يتمم مشيئة الاب، واللغز يكمن هنا في أن أرادته الكاملة شاءت ان يأتي ويتخذ   شكل وهيئة عبد....الاب في الابن والابن في الاب...وما شاء الاب كذلك كان مشيئة   الابن، وما شاء الابن كذلك كانت مشيئة الاب.[57]​*    يوسابيوس القيصري*
اقرأوا سجل حبه   وشفقته. لقد أسره ان يكون كلمة الله لـ "يأخذ صورة عبد" وقبل ان ينضم   الى حالتنا الانسانية. أخذ لنفسه شركها الذي نعانيه، وامراضنا التي نعانيها   جعلها خاصته، لقد عانى ومرض لاجلنا، وهذا بحسب حبه لجنسنا البشري.[58]​ 

*              ثيودوريت*
يقول البشير "الكلمة   صار جسداً" ويقول الرسول: أنه على هيئة الله "صائراً في هية إنسان"   ويقول البشير: "غرس خيمته بيننا" ويقول الرسول: "اخذ هيئة   عبد" ويقول البشير:"لقد رأينا مجده، كوحيد للاب" ويقول الرسول   بوحدانية: "فهو الكائن في هيئة الله، لم يحسب نفسه خلسة انه الله"   وبكلمة واحدة فأن الاثنان يُعلمان عين الشيء، كونه الله وابن الله، والذي لبس   مجد الاب، اخذاً نفس طبيعته وقوته كالمولود منه، الذي "في البدء كان مع   الله وكان هو الله" والذي جبل البشرية "اخذاً صورة عبد".[59]​*    هيلارى أسقف بواتيه *
ليتخذ " هيئة العبد   " هو " اخلى نفسه " من خلال الطاعه و لقد اخلى نفسه من " هيئة   الله " و التى تعنى "مساواته لله".[60]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (28 سبتمبر 2012)

[1]If  Christ were only a man, he would have been said to have been “in the  image of God,” not “in the form of God.” We know that humanity was made  in the image, not the form, of God. On the Trinity 22.2.﻿

 [2]He  did not say “having a nature like that of God,” as would be said of [a  man] who was made in the image of God. Rather Paul says “being in the  very form of God.” All that is the Father’s is in the Son. Antirrheticus  Against Apollinarius.﻿

 [3]God  is the very principle of life. God is being itself. God contains life  as a principle of life and so also understanding. But life and  understanding are in a sense the form and image of what exists. What  most truly exists is God. God is being itself, as many agree, and more  so that which is above existence. The form of existence is motion,  understanding and life…. Christ is said to be “the form of God” because  Christ is life, consciousness and understanding. Epistle to the  Philippians 2.6-8.﻿

 [4]The _form _of  God is absolutely the same as the essence. Yet when he came to be in  “the form of a slave,” he took form in the essence of the slave, not  assuming a naked form for himself. Yet he is not thereby divorced from  his essence as God. Undoubtedly when Paul said that he was “in the form  of God,” he was indicating the essence along with the form. Against  Eunomius 3.2.147.

 [5]First  one may contemplate him existing in his primary form, that of God,  before he emptied himself. One will then see the Son of God not yet  having come forth from him, the [incarnate] Lord not yet having  proceeded from his place. But then compare the preexistent state of the  Son with that which resulted from his assuming “the form of a slave”  when he “emptied himself.” You will then understand how the Son of God  came forth and came to us and as it were became distinguishable from the  One who sent him. Yet in another way the Father did not simply let him  go but is with him and is in the Son as the Son is in the Father.  Commentary on John 20.18.﻿

 [6]What  clearer and more decisive proof could there be than this? He did not  become better from assuming a lower state but rather, “*being God, he took the form of a slave*.” _… _If  [as the Arians think] it was for the sake of this exaltation that the  Word came down and that this is written, what need would there be for  him to humble himself completely in order to seek what he already had?  Against the Arians 1.40.﻿

 [7]Suppose  that when he became a slave he ceased being truly Lord. How then could  it be said that in his coming the one who was “in the form of God took  the form of a slave”? Ancoratus 28.﻿

 [8]But  if [the Arians] think the “form of God” is not the being of God, let  them be asked what they think is the “form of a slave.” … If the form of  a slave is the being of a slave, then the form of God is God….  Furthermore, let us recognize also that the apostle uses the example of  Christ as a lesson in humility…. If the Son was not equal to the Father  but inferior, he did not obey in humility—he merely fulfilled his  station. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6.﻿

 [9]How  can the wretched [Sabellius] say that Christ’s existence began from  Mary? This implies that before this he did not exist. But Paul says that  “being the form of God he took the form of a slave.” … The form of a  slave is truly a slave and nothing less. So too the form of God is truly  God and nothing less. Paul did not write that he was in process of  coming to be in the form of God; rather “being in the form of God,”  hence truly divine. This is as much as to say “I am that I am.”﻿10﻿ Homily on Philippians 7.2.5-8.﻿

 [10]When  he dwelt among humans, he appeared as God by his acts and works. “For  the form of God” differs in nothing from God. Indeed, the reason for his  being called the form and image of God is to make it apparent that he  himself, though distinguishable from God the Father, is everything that  God is…. His works revealed his form. *Since his works were not those of a human*,  he whose work or form was that of God was perceived to be God. For what  is “the form of God?” Is it not shown by the evidences given of his  divinity—by his raising of the dead, his restoration of hearing to the  deaf, his cleansing of lepers? Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-2.8.5.﻿

 [11][Paul]  acknowledged Christ and no other to be the Son of God. The flesh that  Christ assumed was called “the form of a slave” and “son of man.” But as  to that birth which, unknown to all, was from the Father and before all  ages, he was Son of God. On the Theology of the Church 1.2.﻿

 [12]It  was he who was and is and always shall be in the form of the Father,  the true Son, immutable and unchangeable because he is God and the  all-powerful Son of the Almighty, who nonetheless deigned to lower  himself for our salvation, so that he might cause us to rise even as we  lay prostrate. On Dying for the Son of God 12.﻿

 [13]Being in the image of God, [humanity] still needed to receive the likeness.﻿15﻿  The Word, having been sent into the world to perfect this, first of all  took on our own form, even though in history it has been stained by  many sins, so that we for our part, on whose account he bore it, should  be once again capable of partaking in his divine nature. Hence it is now  possible for us to receive God’s likeness. Think of a skilled painter  painting a likeness of himself on a surface. So we may now imitate the  same characteristics that God himself has displayed in his becoming a  human being. We hold these characteristics before us as we go in  discipleship along the path he set out. His purpose in consenting to put  on human flesh when he was God was this: that we, upon seeing the  divine image in this tablet, so to speak, might imitate this  incomparable artist. Symposium 1.4.24.﻿

 [14]God  who is eternally wise has with him his eternal Wisdom [the Son]. He is  not in any way unequal to the Father. He is not in any respect inferior.  For the apostle too says “who, when he was in the form of God, thought  it no robbery to be equal with God.”﻿17﻿ On Faith and the Creed 5.﻿

 [15]What does this mean—“being equal to God”? It means that he [the Son] is of the very same power and substance [as the Father].﻿19﻿… It is in this sense therefore that Christ was equal to God. Note that Paul did not say Christ was “similar to God,”  for that would imply that Christ possessed some accidental likeness to  the substance of God but not that he was substantially equal.﻿20﻿… Thus  Christ is the form of God. The form of God is the substance of God. The  form and image of God is the Word. The Word is forever with God.﻿21﻿ The  Word is of one substance with the Father, with whom from the beginning  it remains forever the Word. Against the Arians 1.21-22.﻿

 [16]Being  God, and God by nature, and having equality with God, he thought this  no great thing, as is the way of those who have received some honor  beyond their merits, but, hiding his merit, he elected the utmost  humility and took the shape of a human being. Epistle to the Philippians  2.6-7.﻿

 [17]When  someone who has the power to think great thoughts humbles himself, that  one is humble. But when his humility comes from impotence, that is not  what you would call humility…. It is a humility of a greater sort to  refrain from “seizing” power, to be “obedient to death.” Homily on  Philippians 7.2.5-8.﻿

 [18]It  would be a kind of robbery if two things were not equal by nature but  were forced to be made equal or made equal through some accident. It  therefore shows great confidence and bespeaks the very nature of  divinity when Paul says of Christ that he did not think it robbery to be  equal with God yet did not consider this equality something he had to  fortify. Against the Arians 1.23.﻿

 [19]Suppose  someone commits a robbery and grabs something that does not belong to  him. Wouldn’t he be inclined to hold on to it tightly, to grasp it and  not lay it aside for fear of losing it? But suppose someone else  possesses an estate by nature. He would not have any fear of losing it.  He would not then be afraid to descend temporarily from his estate of  dignity. He would know that he would suffer no loss, because it belongs  to him naturally…. We are human beings. We are not divine by nature. We  do not possess goodness by nature. But to God divinity belongs by  nature…. His dominion was not acquired by seizure but was natural. It  was not the gift of another but always stable and secure. Homily on  Philippians 8.2.5-11.﻿

 [20]Knowing  that he is “in the form of God,” he committed no theft. … Rightly,  then, he equaled himself with God. For the one who “thinks robbery” is  the one who makes himself equal to another whose inferior he is. Epistle  to the Philippians 2.6.﻿

 [21]You  must choose one of two paths. Either there is a single inequality in  the two [divine Father and divine Son] or there is a single equality in  the glory of divinity itself. For no one is either greater or less than  his own form…. This singular equality is seen not only in the concord of  their willing together. It is rather in their very deity, since the  form of equality is in no way divided into parts. Where there is one  equality, there is no discord. Where there is one equality, neither is  prior to the other. Neither is posterior nor subordinate, since there is  no distinction in the united equality, which is the fullness of  divinity. On the Trinity 3.4, 7.

 [22]Wherein  lies the Son’s equality? If you say in greatness, there is no equality  of greatness in one who is less eternal. And so with other things. Is he  perhaps equal in might but not equal in wisdom? Yet how can there be  equality of might in one who is inferior in wisdom? Or is he equal in  wisdom but not equal in might? But how can there be equality of virtue  in one who is inferior in power? Instead ******ure declares more simply  “he thought it not robbery to be equal.” Therefore every adversary of  truth who is at all subject to apostolic authority must admit that the  Son is in some one respect at least the equal of God. Let him choose  whichever quality he might wish, but from that it will appear that he is  equal in all that is attributed to divinity. On the Trinity 6.5.﻿

 [23]Now  equality is not predicated of one subject, for that which is equal must  be equal to something. Do you see how the existence of two subjects is  affirmed, not two mere names without real significance? Do you hear how  the Only Begotten existed before the ages? Homily on Philippians  7.2.5-8.﻿

 [24]While the whole Word came to us when “the Word was made flesh,”﻿32﻿  the whole remained with the Father in Spirit, equal to the Father, from  whom he is eternally begotten yet made less by the gracious assumption  of flesh so that he could be visible to us. And by this the Lord from  the Lord remained Lord “in the form of God.” In order that he might come  to slaves he received “the form of a slave” from his handmaid.﻿33﻿ On the Incarnation 21.﻿

 [25]He  did not rob, because who he was, he was by nature. Thus the omnipotence  of the Father was in the Son and the omnipotence of the Son in the  Father. The Father is never without the Son nor the Son without the  Father. On the Creed 1.3.14–15.﻿

 [26]He  never either compared or opposed himself to God the Father. He  remembered [throughout his earthly ministry] that he was from the  Father. On the Trinity 22.5.﻿

 [27]These  things are said partly on account of the economy by which the Son  assumed humanity … partly because the Son owes to the Father his  existence and also owes to the Father indeed his equality or parity with  the Father. The Father, however, owes to no one his being, whatever he  is. On Faith and the Creed 18.﻿

 [28]And even the word_ emptied_  clearly affirms that he was not always as he appeared to us in  history…. He “emptied himself,” as the apostle says, by contracting the  ineffable glory of his Godhead within our small compass. In this way  “what he was” remained great and perfect and incomprehensible, but “what  he assumed” was commensurate with the measure of our own nature.  Antirrheticus Against Apollinarius.﻿

 [29]He  is said to have “emptied himself” in no other way than by taking the  form of a servant, not by losing the form of God. For that nature by  which he is equal to the Father in the form of God remained immutable  while he took our mutable nature, through which he was born of the  Virgin. Contra Faustum 3.6.﻿

 [30]He  “emptied himself,” not because as eternal Wisdom he underwent change.  For as eternal Wisdom he is absolutely changeless. Rather without  changing he chose to become known to humanity in such a humble form. On  Faith and the Creed 18.﻿

 [31]By_ “_emptying”  the holy ******ure signifies becoming of no account, just as in  Corinthians Paul speaks of faith as if it had been made of no account,  or emptied of significance, if Christ be not raised.﻿42﻿ So “our  preaching has been made empty” means that it is of no account and  futile…. Thus the phrase “he emptied himself” means that he did not yet  reveal himself. Assuming the form of a slave, he concealed that dignity  which was his. So he was deemed by onlookers to be what he seemed.  Epistle to the Philippians 2.2.﻿

 [32]We  do not believe that he was so emptied that he himself as Spirit became  something else. Rather he, having put aside for this time the honor of  his majesty, put on a human body. Only by assuming human form could he  become the Savior of humanity. Note that when the sun is covered by a  cloud its brilliance is suppressed but not darkened. The sun’s light,  which is suffused throughout the whole earth, penetrating all with its  brilliant splendor, is presently obscured by a small obstruction of  cloud but not taken away. So too that man, whom our Lord Jesus Christ  put on, being our Savior, which means God and the Son of God, does not  lessen but momentarily hides the divinity in him. On the Faith 88–89.﻿

 [33]The  Son, “emptying himself,” of his equality with the Father and showing us  a way of knowing him, was made an express image of his substance,﻿45﻿  so that we who were unable to see the glory of pure light that inhered  in the greatness of his divinity might, through that which was made _splendor_ for us, find a way of contemplating the divine light through the sight of that splendor. On First Principles 1.2.8.﻿

 [34]He let himself be “emptied_.”_  It was not through any compulsion by the Father. He complied of his own  accord with the Father’s good pleasure. Dialogues on the Trinity 1.﻿

 [35]If  he “therefore emptied himself, assuming the form of a slave,” he was  not coerced but was of his own accord made the Son of Man, existing as  God’s equal in the form of God. Therefore you have the Son expressing in  himself the faith proper to humans. On the Trinity 17.﻿

 [36]In  “emptying himself,” he became a man and was incarnate while remaining  truly God. Having become a man, he remained the God that he was. He  assumed a body like our own, differing only in that it was born from the  Virgin by the Holy Spirit. On First Principles 1, Preface 4.﻿

 [37]What sort of _emptying_  is this? To assume the flesh, even in the form of a slave, a likeness  to ourselves while not being like us in his own nature but superior to  the whole creation. Thus he humbled himself, descending by his economy  into mortal bounds. On the Unity of Christ.﻿

 [38]We  must understand this “emptying himself” to consist not in any loss or  privation of his power but in the fact that he lowered himself to the  basest level and condescended to the meanest tasks. By fulfilling these  he momentarily emptied himself of his power. Assuming flesh and human  form and likeness, he suffered, died and fulfilled all the things that  belong to humanity.Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-8.﻿

 [39]Christ,  therefore, knowing himself to be “in the form of God,” showed himself  equal to God. But in order to teach the law of humility when the Jews  were binding him, he not only refrained from resistance but “emptied  himself,” that is, withheld his power from taking effect, so that in his  humiliation he seemed to be weakened as his power lay idle. Epistle to  the Philippians 2.8.1.﻿

 [40]Remaining  “in the form of God,” he “took the form of a slave,” not being changed  but “emptying himself” and hiding within himself and being made empty  within his own power. He tempered himself to the form of the human state  as far as was necessary to ensure that the weakness of the assumed  humility would not fail to bear his immeasurable power. He went even so  far as to tolerate conjunction with a human body. Just this far did his  goodness moderate itself with an appropriate degree of obedience. But in  making himself empty and restraining himself within himself, he did  nothing detrimental to his own power, since even within this lowliness  of his self-emptying he nonetheless used the resources of the evacuated  power within him. On the Trinity 12.48.﻿

 [41]How  could he possibly have taken only human form and not human substance?  For he put on the flesh and was in the flesh and suffered in the flesh.  This is the mystery and the means of our salvation…. What therefore does  it mean, “he emptied himself?” That the universal Logos was not  universal in his actual being as the _logos_ of the flesh and becoming flesh. Therefore he did not merely pretend to become a man but became a man. Against the Arians 1.22.﻿

 [42]By  this alone let the difference between the divinity and humanity in him  be perceived. For Godhead and humanity are not the same in natural  quality. Otherwise how has the Word, being God, been “emptied,” having  let himself fall among lesser beings such as ourselves? But when we  speculate on the mode of incarnation the human mind inevitably sees two  things commingled by an inexpressible and unconfused union yet in no way  divides the united elements but believes and firmly accepts that there  is one from both, who is God, Son, Christ and Lord. Letter to Acacius  14.﻿

 [43]The  Godhead is emptied so that the human nature may accommodate it. What is  human, on the other hand, is made new, becoming divine through mingling  with the divine. Against Eunomius 3.3.67.﻿

 [44]He  “emptied himself,” as the ******ure says, so that as much as nature  could hold it might receive. Ad Theophilum AdversuApollinaristas 3.﻿

 [45]Since  he is emptied on our account when he came down (and by emptying I mean  as it were the reduction and lessening of his glory), he is for this  reason able to be received. Oration 37.2.

 [46]How  then did he “empty himself”? When the “form of God accepted the form of  a slave,” when he who is preeminently the Lord deigned to take on  himself what belongs to a slave. The Word was made flesh by bearing and  doing what was beneath him in his indulgence and compassion toward us.  All that he possessed by nature is emptied into this his person. Having  been made obedient as a man in the true “fashion of humanity,” he has  restored to our nature by his own humility and obedience what had  perished through disobedience in Adam. On the Trinity 10 (9).57.﻿

 [47]The  sovereignty of the divine Word temporarily submitted to assume a man  and for a season “humbled himself” and abased himself, not exercising  his nature through his powers, while he bore the man that he had  assumed. He “emptied himself” when he bowed to injuries and slanders,  when he heard unspeakable insults and suffered indignities. On the  Trinity 22.8-9.﻿

 [48]If it were through a natural inferiority that he undertook to bear “the form of a slave,”﻿62﻿  this would not be an instance of humility. Yet Paul makes excellent use  of this example as an exhortation precisely to humility. On the  Equality of the Father and the Son, Homily 10.﻿

 [49]The  one who says that he “took the form of a slave”—and this form is  flesh—is saying that, being himself something else according to his  divine form, something else in his nature, he assumed the servile form.  Antirrheticus Against Apollinarius.﻿

 [50]God  did all things through him. Therefore he is also said to have “taken  the form of a slave.” It is not only the flesh of the slave that he  assumed but the very nature of a slave that he assumed. He became a  slave so that he could share human suffering in the flesh. Excerpts from  Theodotus 1.19.4–5.﻿

 [51]He is said not to have _taken_ the form of God but to have _been_ in the form of God. What he is said to have _taken_  is the form of a slave when he was humbled like a sinner. People become  slaves through sin, like Ham the son of Noah, who first received the  title of slave through his own actions.﻿66﻿ His “taking the form of a  slave” was not simply his becoming human but his profound identification  with sinners, voluntarily “taking the form of a slave.” Epistle to the  Philippians 2.8.2.﻿

 [52]The  Son humbled himself, taking the form of a slave. But meanwhile he  remained above any slavery because he had no stain of sin. On the Grace  of Christ 33.﻿

 [53]He “assumed the form of a slave” without the stain of sin, enhancing the human without diminishing the divine. That _emptying_  by which the invisible One offered himself to be seen and the Creator  and Lord of all things elected to be one among mortals was a sovereign  act of stooping in majestic pity, not a defect of power. Epistle 28 to  Flavian 3.﻿

 [54]The  Lord Jesus Christ came in flesh and, having “accepted the form of a  slave, became obedient even to death on the cross.” He has no other  purpose than that by this dispensation of his most merciful grace he  might give life to those who have become, as it were, members of his  body. He is their head in order to obtain for them the kingdom of  heaven. This he did to save and set free. He redeemed and enlightened  those who had formerly been consigned to the death of sin. They had been  languishing in slavery, captivity and darkness under the power of the  devil, the prince of sinners. On What Is Due to Sinners 1.39.﻿

 [55]“Taking  the form of a slave.” He indeed was taken captive, bound and driven  with blows. His obedience to the Father took him even as far as the  cross. Yet throughout he knew himself to be the Father’s Son, equal in  divine dignity. Yet he did not make a display of this equality. Rather  he willingly subjected himself. This patience and humility he teaches us  to imitate. We are to refrain from making a display of our claims to  equal dignity, but even more so we are called to lower ourselves into  service as we follow the example of our Maker. Epistle to the  Philippians 2.8.1–2.﻿

 [56]The Word who appeared in the flesh was the same as the Word that was with God.﻿72﻿ But the earthly flesh he assumed was not the same as the Godhead﻿73﻿  until this too was changed into Godhead, so that necessarily some  attributes belonged to God the Word, others to the form of a slave.  Against Eunomius 3.3.62.﻿

 [57]The  Son was sent by the Father and fulfills the Father’s will. The mystery  stated here is that it was by his own will that he came and assumed the  form and image of a slave…. The Father is in the Son and the Son in the  Father…. So what the Father willed the Son also willed, and what the Son  willed the Father willed. Epistle to the Philippians 2.6-8.﻿

 [58]Read  the record of his compassion. It pleased him, being the Word of God, to  “take the form of a slave.” So he willed to be joined to our common  human condition. He took to himself the toils of the members who suffer.  He made our human maladies his own. He suffered and toiled on our  behalf. This is in accord with his great love of humankind.  Demonstration of the Gospel 10.1.22.﻿

 [59]The Evangelist says “the Word became flesh.”﻿77﻿ The apostle says that he, being in the form of God, “came to be in the form of a man”﻿78﻿ The Evangelist says “he pitched his tent among us.” The apostle says “he took the form of a slave.” The Evangelist says “we saw his glory, as of the only begotten of the Father.” The apostle speaks of One “who  being in the form of God thought it no robbery to be equal with God.”  In a word, both teach the same: that, being God and the Son of God, and  clothed in the Father’s glory and having the same nature and power as  his Begetter, the One who “in the beginning was with God and was was  God”﻿79﻿ and wrought the creation “took the form of slave.” Eranistes 1.﻿

 [60]To  assume “the form of a slave,” he “emptied himself” through obedience.  He emptied himself, that is, from the “form of God,” which means  “equality with God.” On the Trinity 8.45.​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 نوفمبر 2012)

* ترجمة مايكل ميلاد، مراجعة فادي الكلداني

أولا: النصوص العربية

  الرسالة إلى ديوجنيتس: 

​لأنه ـ   كما قلت ـ لم يكن اختراعا ارضياً  محضاً ذلك الذي أعطي   لهم، و لم تكن ايضًا مجرد فلسفة إنسانية يمكنهم أن  يحكموا عليها بالصحة كي   يتبعوها بالتدقيق. أو إعفاء من الاساطير التي  اخترعها البشر و ألزموهم بها. لكنه   بالحقيقة الله نفسه، الذي هو قدوس، و  خالق كل الاشياء، و [هو] الغير مرئي قد   ارسل من السماء و جعل بين البشر  [هذا الذي هو] الحق و القدوس [الذي هو] كلمته   الذي لا تدركه الأفهام  [البشرية]. و قد وطده في قلوبهم. وهو [الآب] ـ كما يمكن   لأي أحد ان  يتصورـ لم يرسل للبشر أحد من الخدام، او ملاك، أو حاكم، أو اي من هؤلاء    الذين يملكون السيطرة علي الأرضيات. أو واحد من هؤلاء الذين اوكلهم رب  السماء،   بل أرسل [هذا الذي هو] الخالق نفسه و مبدع كل الاشياء، الذي به  صنع السماوات و   الذي به وضع للبحر حدوده، الذي تلتزم العناصر[1]   أحكامه ـ الغير مفحوصة ـ . الذي منه تلقت   الشمس الأمر بأن تحفظ مسارها  اليومي. الذي يطيعه القمر حين يأمره أن يسطع ليلاً.   الذي تطيعه النجوم  أيضًا ـ كما القمر ـ في مساراتها. الذي به نُظّمَت كل الأشياء   ووضعت في  حدودها المناسبة. الذي يخضع له الجميع؛ الشمس بمحتوياتها، الأرض و    مافيها، و البحر و ما فيه، و النار و الهواء و الهاوية، ما في الأعالي و ما  في   الأعماق و ما بينهما. هذا [الرسول] الذي أرسله [الآب] لهم، أ كان ذلك  [مرسلاً] ـ   كما يمكن أن يتصور أحد البشرـ لأجل ممارسة الاستبداد، أو نفث  الرعب و الرهبة ؟   حاشا. لكنه بدافع رحمته و وداعته كملك يرسل ابنه الذي  هو بدوره ملك أيضًا ؛ لذلك   أرسله [أبوه][2].    كإله [أي يسوع] أرسله [الآب] للبشر. كمخلص أرسله، ساعيًا لإقناعنا لا  لإجبارنا.   لأن العنف ليس له مكان في شخصية الله. كداعٍ أرسله لا كمنتقم  يقنعنا [أن نقبل   دعوته بالترهيب]. أرسله كمحب لنا لا كقاضي [ليحاكمنا].  فإنه سوف يرسله [مرة   أخري] و من سيحتمل ظهوره[3].    ألا تراهم يُلقَوْن للضواري كي ينكروا الرب، و مع ذلك فلا يفعلون؟ ألا  تري انه   كلما كان أكثرهم يُعَذَبون؟، فإن البقية [المؤمنين الباقين]  يتزايد عددهم[4]؟   لا يبدو هذا من صنع بشر؛ إنها قوة الله، إن [هذه الاحداث] هي دلائل استعلانه. ​هذا   الذي هو منذ الدهر، يُبَجل اليوم كابن[5].    هذا الذي بواستطه تغتني الكنيسة، و النعمة تنتشر و تتسع، و تزداد في  القديسين، و   تعطي الفهم، و تكشف الاسرار، و تعلن الأزمنة، متهللة  بالأمناء، و تعطي للذين   يسعون [خلفها]. هذا الذي بواستطه لا يمكن أن  تُختَرق حدود الإيمان.أو تُتَخطي   الحدود التي وضعها الآباء[6].​تاتيان السوري:وان الارواح المطيعة   للحكمة، تجذب اليها الروح الجوهر  الواحد. لكن الغير مطيعين يرفضون خدمة الله   الذي تألم، وقد أظهروا انفسهم  كمحاربين ضد الله، بدلاً من ان يكونوا عابدين.
​لاننا لا نتصرف كالحمقى، يا   ايها اليونانيين، ولا نتفوه بحكايات بالية عندما نعلن بأن الله ولد في هيئة إنسان.
​ميليتو أسقف ساردس:لسنا    نحن بمن يعطي الإجلال للأحجار (الاصنام) عديمة الاحساس. لكننا من الإله  الوحيد   [الآب] الذي هو قبل الكل و علي الكل. و نحن أيضًا نعبد مسيحه ـ  الذي هو بالحقيقة   ـ الله الكلمة الكائن قبل كل الدهور.
​إيريناؤوس:لكننا سنصبح  أكثر استمتاعًا بكثير من هؤلاء الذين يشبهون طريقة توليد   الكلمات البشرية  [من العقل الإنساني] بطريقة ولادة كلمة الله [من الآب] جاعلين   طريقة  تعيينه و بدايته و ولادته [أي كلمة الله] مثل كلماتهم التي ينطقونها. فمن    أي وجه إذًا سيختلف كلمة الله ـ بل بالحري الله نفسه بما أنه الكلمة ـ عن  كلمات   البشر إذا كان يتبع نفس طريقة المعالجة و التوليد؟
​لكن الابن موجود منذ الأزل ـ  في شركة ـ مع الآب منذ القديم ـ نعم ـ منذ   البدء ، معلنًا الآب ـ دائمًا  ـ للملائكة، و رؤساء الملائكة ، و القوات،   والفضائل(القوات)[7] و لكل الذين يريد الله أن   يُعلَن لهم.​فلم يكن الرب و لا الروح  القدس و لا الرسل ليدعوا ـ ذلك الذي ليس بإله   ـ  إلهًا ـ بالتأكيد و  بالقطع ـ  إلا إذا كان هو فعلاً الإله الحقيقي. و لم   يكونوا ليدعوا أحدًا  ربًا [إلهًا] بذاته إلا الله الآب ضابط الكل. و ابنه الذي   تلقي من ابيه  السيادة علي كل الخليقة كما تُبين عبارة "قال الرب لربي أجلس   عن يميني  حتي أضع أعدائك موطئًا لقدميك" (مز110: 1). و هنا يقدم لنا النص [الكتابي]    الآب مخاطبًا ابنه ذاك الذي أعطاه ميراث [السلطة علي] الوثنيين و أخضع له  كل   أعدائه، و لهذا و حيث أن الآب هو بالحقيقة رب، و الابن هو بالحقيقة  رب،   فإن الروح القدس بكل لياقة دعا كليهما ربًا.و مرة أخري بالإشارة إلي  الدمار الذي حل بالسدوميين يقول الكتاب   "فأمطر الرب علي سدوم و عمورة  كبريتًا و نارًا من عند الرب من السماء"   (تك19: 24). فإنه [النص الكتابي]  هنا يشير إلي أن الابن ـ الذي تكلم أيضًا مع   ابراهيم [8]ـ    أخذ [من الآب] السلطان ليحكم علي السدوميين من أجل شرورهم. و هذا [النص  اللاحق]   يعلن نفس الحقيقة "عرشك يا الله إلي دهر الدهور، قضيب استقامة هو  قضيب   ملكك، أحببت البر و ابغضت الإثم، من أجل ذلك مسحك الله إلهك"  (مز45: 6) هنا   يخاطب الروح [القدس] يدعو ـ كليهما ـ الله أي هذا الذي  مُسِح كابن و هذا الآخر   الذي مسحه أي الآب. و ثانية "الله قائم في مجمع  الآلهة، بين الآلهة   يقضي" (مز81: 1 الترجمة السبعينية). النص هنا يشير  إلي الآب و الابن و   هؤلاء الذين نالوا التبني[9]    وهؤلاء [المتبنَون] هم الكنيسة؛ لأن الكنيسة هي مجمع الله و قد جمعها  الله الابن   نفسه بنفسه. و عنهم أيضًا يقول [الكتاب] "إله الآلهة، الرب  تكلم و دعا   الارض" (مز50: 1). من المقصود بالله God   ؟ و الذي قيل عنه  "يأتي إلهنا مُستعلنًا، و لا يصمت" (مز49: 3 الترجمة   السبعينية)؛  إنه  الابن الذي استُعلِن   للبشر و الذي قال "استُعلِنت للذين لم يطلبونني"  (أش65: 1 الترجمة   السبعينية)، و لكن عن اي آلهة gods [يتحدث الكتاب] ؟  [إنه] يتحدث عن الذين   قيل عنهم " أنا قلت أنكم آلهة و بنو العَلي كلكم"  (مز82: 6). [أي] عن   الذين ـ بلا شك ـ قد نالوا نعمة التبني "الذي به نصرخ  ، يا أبَّا   الآب" (رو8: 15).​و لهذا السبب، كما اوضحت سابقًا لا أحد آخر [يمكن أن] يسمى  الله   أو يُدعى الرب، إلا من هو إله و رب الكل الذي قال أيضًا لموسى    "<< أنا هو مَن هو >>، و قال << كذا تقول لبني   إسرائيل  : ‘أنا هو’ أرسلني إليكم >> " (خر3: 14)، و ابنه يسوع   المسيح ربنا  الذي يجعل المؤمنين باسمه أبناء الله، و مُجددًا فإن الابن عندما   يتكلم  إلي موسى يقول "أنا أنزل لأخلص هذا الشعب"[10].   لأنه هو [اي الابن] الذي نزل و صعد لأجل خلاص البشر؛ لهذا فإن الله استُعلِن من   خلال الابن[11] الذي في الآب و يحمل   الآب في ذاته[12]  ـ هذا الذي هو الآب يشهد   للابن، و الابن يعلن الآب ـ كما يقول أشعياء  النبي "أنا أيضًا أشهد" و   يستطرد قائلاً " يقول الرب الإله، وعبدي[13]   الذي أخترته، لتعرفوا و تؤمنوا و تفهموا أني ‘أنا هو’" (أش43 : 10   الترجمة السبعينية).​و قد فعل ذلك بلا   مقارنة، لكي لا  يُقارن عبد ما  ـ مرتد [14]    كما كان هو [اي يسوع] ـ بالرب. إذ ليس هو [أي العبد المرتد] وحده الذي  ينبغي   ألاّ يقارن بكلمة الله الذي بواسطته خلقت كل الاشياء[15]   الذي هو يسوع المسيح ربنا.​بل أي أحد آخر من   الأشياء المخلوقة و الخاضعة [لسلطان  الله]. لأن كل الكائنات سواء كانت ملائكة أو   رؤساء ملائكة، أو عروش، أو  سيادات أُسِِسَت و خُلقت بواسطة ذاك الذي هو الكائن   على الكل إلهًا[16] [و قد خلقهم] بكلمته.   و هكذا أشار يوحنا لأنه حينما تكلم عن كون كلمة الله في الآب[17]    استطرد قائلاً "كل شيء به كان، و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو1: 3).    و أيضًا داود حينما أجزل الثناء [لله] مُلحقًا بالاسم ـ كل المخلوق  المذكورة   آنفًا ـ ، السماوات و قواتها (جنودها) "لأنه امر فخُلقت، تكلم    فصُنِعَت"، لكنه أمر مَن إذًا؟ [أمر] الكلمة بلا شك. "الذي بواستطه [بكلمة    الرب]" كما يقول [المرتل] "صنعت السماوات، و بنسمة فمه كل   جنودها"  (مز32: 9 الترجمة السبعينية). لكنه [أي كلمة الرب] خلق كل الأشياء   بحرية[18]    و كما أسرّه ذلك. و يقول داود ايضًا "لكن إلهنا في السماء فوق، و في  الارض.   و قد خلق كل الأشياء حسب مسرته" (مز113: 9 الترجمة السبعينية).  لكن الأشياء   المخلوقة غير هذا الذي خلقها و المصنوعات عن صانعها. لأنه  [الابن] هو نفسه غير   مخلوق بلا بداية ولا نهاية ولا يعوزه شيء. هو نفسه  مكتفٍ بذاته. و مع ذلك مازال   يضمن لكل المخلوقات الأخرى الوجود [في  الحياة][19].   لكن الأشياء التي صنعها لها بداية[20].    و مهما كانت الأشياء فإن لها بداية و هي عرضة للانحلال(الفناء) وهي  خاضعة و في   حاجة دائمة لذاك الذي صنعها. و إنه لمن الضروري و من كل  النواحي أن تُطلق   ألقاب مختلفة [عن لقب إله] علي هؤلاء الذين يملكون قدر  لا باس به من الدراية بكل   هذه الاشياء[21]؛  لكي و بالتأكيد يُسمى   الذي صنع كل الاشياء وحده [أي الآب] و كلمته إلهًا  و ربًا God   and Lord. لكن الأشياء التي صنعها لا يمكن ان تسمي   بتلك  الأسماء، أو عن استحقاق يُكنَى بهذه الالقاب التي تعود علي الخالق[22].​لكن متّى يقول إن   المجوس الآتين من المشرق قالوا متعجبين    "فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق و أتينا لنسجد له" (مت2: 2). و إن نجمًا    هداهم إلى ديار يعقوب حيث عمانوئيل، لقد اظهروا بعطاياهم هذه التي قدموها  قدر   هذا الذي سجدوا له.المُر؛ لأنه هو الذي وجب عليه أن يموت و يدفن    لأجل [خلاص] الجنس البشري المائت. و الذهب؛ لأنه الملك الذي "ليس لملكه  نهاية" (لو1: 33). و اللبان؛ لأنه إله God [23]. الذي هو أيضًا "معروف في   يهوذا" (مز76: 1) و "استعلن للذين لم يطلبونه"[24]   .​و قد اعتاد الله علي مخاطبة الآباء البطاركة الذين   كانوا  قبل موسى بما يتناسب مع ألوهيته و طبيعته، لكن لهؤلاء الذين تحت الناموس    فوضع خدمة ذبائحية و ليتورجية.​بولس نفسه أيضًا ـ بعدما كلمه   الرب من السماوات و أوضحه له  أنه [أي بولس] باضطهاده لتلاميذه [تلاميذ الرب]   فإنه بذلك يكون قد اضطهد  ربه ذاته. و أرسل له حنانيا ؛ لكي يستعيد بصره و يعتمد   ـ كما قيل "جعل  يكرز في المجامع بالمسيح ‘‘أن هذا هو ابن الله’’ "   (أع9: 20). هذا هو  السر الذي قال عنه [بولس] أنه عرفه عن طريق رؤيا بأن هذا الذي   تألم علي  عهد بيلاطس البنطي [الرب يسوع المسيح] هو في الوقت نفسه رب الكل، وهو    الملك و الله و الديان الذي أخذ القوة من ذاك الذي هو رب الكل [أي الله  الآب]؛   لأنه "أطاع حتي الموت، موت الصليب" (في2: 8).​و مجددًا في الرسالة [الأولي]   إلي الكورينثيين حينما قام  بسرد [اسماء] كل هؤلاء الذين رأوا الله بعد القيامة   فإنه يكمل قائلاً  "فسواء أنا أم أولئك هكذا نكرز و هكذا آمنتم"   (1كو15: 11) معترفًا أن  كرازة كل من رأوا الرب بعد القيامة من الاموات هي نفسها   ذات الكرازة  الواحدة.​لأنه  [الرب يسوع] يتمم إرادة ابيه السخية و الشاملة، بقدر ما هو نفسه   يُعد  مخلصًا لهؤلاء المُخَلّصين، و ربًا لهؤلاء الذين تحت سلطان، و إله كل    الأشياء التي كُونت، ابن الله الوحيد، المسيح الذي استُعلن، و كلمة الله  الذي   تجسد لمّا جاء ملء الزمان[25]   حينما تحتم أن يصبح ابن الله ابنًا للإنسان.​كما بينّا بوضوح أن الكلمة الذي كان من البدء مع الله  [الآب]، الذي به   خُلقت كل الاشياء، و الذي كان موجودًا دومًا مع جنس  البشر، الذي في هذه الأيام   الأخيرة وفقًا للموعد الذي حدده الآب أتحد  بصنعة يديه [الطبيعة البشرية] حتي إلي   ذاك القدر الذي جعله عرضة للآلآم،  [و بهذا] فإن كل اعتراض من عينة القول   "إن كان ربنا ولِد في هذا الزمان،  فإن المسيح بهذا لم يكن له وجود سابق   [علي ولادته]" يجب أن يُنحَى  جانبًا؛ لأنني اوضحت أن ابن الله لم يبتدأ في   الوجود [منذ ساعة ولادته  جسديًا] بل هو مع الآب منذ البدء، لكنه حينما تجسد و   تأنس فإنه خلق  جديدًا هذه السلسلة الطويلة من البشر. وأعطانا الخلاص بشكل مختصر   و شامل،  لذلك فإن ما فقدناه في آدم ألا وهو أن نكون على صورة الله و مثاله فإننا    سنستعيده في يسوع المسيح[26]   .​لذلك و كما قلت سابقًا لقد جعل [الرب يسوع] البشر(الطبيعة  البشرية) تلتصق   بالله و تصبح متحدة به. لأنه لو لم يغلب الإنسان [يسوع  المسيح] عدو الإنسان [أي   الشيطان]؛ فإن هزيمة العدو لم تكن لتصبح شرعية[27].   و مجددًا إن لم يكن الله هو الذي أعطانا الخلاص بحريته، لم نكن لنحُزه بالتأكيد.​فإنني بينت من الكتب المقدسة أنه لا أحد من ابناء آدم ـ  مثلهم مثل كل   المخلوقات ـ يمكن أن يدعى الله أو يسمى ربًا إلا هذا الذي  وحده يملك الحق في أن   يدعى هكذا ذاك الذي هو فوق كل البشر الذين وجِدوا  يومًا، إلهًا و ربًا و ملكًا   أبديًا[28]  و الكلمة المتجسد، [ذاك   الذي] تكلم عنه كل الأنبياء و الرسل بل و الروح  القدس نفسه و يمكن أن يُرى في كل   من بلغ و لو قدرًا ضئيلاً من الحق. الآن  لم تكن الكتب المقدسة لتشهد له بهذه الاشياء   لو كان مثل الآخرين مجرد  إنسان. لكنه أمتلك في ذاته ذلك الميلاد الفائق من الآب   العليّ، و أختبر  تلك الولادة الفائقة من العذراء. و الأسفار الإلهية تشهد له في   كلا  الميلادين و أنه كان بلا منظر  له   فنشتهيه و مُعرّض للآلآم[29]،   و أنه جلس على جحش ابن أتان[30]   و أنه تجرع الخل و العلقم[31]،   و أن كان مُحتقرًا بين الناس و أنه وضع نفسه حتى الموت، و أنه الرب القدوس،   العجيب، المشير، البهي الطلعة، و الله القدير[32].   الآتي على السحاب كديان لكل البشر[33]   . بكل هذه الأشياء تنبات عنه الاسفار المقدسة.​و إنه من المنطقة التي   ناحية الجنوب و إنه من نحو ميراث  يهوذا يجب أن يأتي الذي هو الله و إنه من بيت   لحم حيث ولِد ربنا و إنه  سيذيع مجده في كل الأرض حيث يقول حبقوق النبي "   الله جاء من تيمان، و  القدوس من جبل فاران. جلاله غطى السماوات و الأرض أمتلأت   من تسبيحه.تخرج  الكلمة قدامه، و خطواته تتقدم في السهل"[34].​فهو   الذي يحمل ـ بلا مفاخرة أو تباهٍ ـ المجد الحقيقي الذي للخليقة و الخالق[35]   و الكائن على الكل إلهًا قدوسًا و الذي كفل للكل وجودهم. و متى يستمر الإنسان في   محبته [للرب يسوع][36]   و الخضوع له و شكره؛ فإنه يتلقى منه [أي من الرب يسوع] مجد التقدم[37]   [في درجات الكمال الروحي]، منتظرًاالوقت الذي سيصير فيه على صورة من مات لأجله[38].    إذ أنه [الرب يسوع] "أُرسِل في شبه جسد الخطية" (رو8: 3) ليدين الخطية    و يقصيها كشيء مدان ـ الآن ـ و مُبعد عن الجسد. و هذا ليستدعي الإنسان  ليجعله   كمثاله مُعيّنًا إياه كمشابه لله، واضعًا عليه نير ناموس أبيه  [ناموس الآب]، لكي   يمكنه [أي الإنسان] رؤية الله و ضامنًا له القوة  ليستقبل الله [في نفسه]. لكونه   [الرب يسوع] كلمت الله الذي حل في الجسد  البشري و أصبح ابن الإنسان ليستطيع بذلك   أن يُعَوِد الإنسان على استقبال  [سكنى] الله و يُعوِد الله أن يحل في الإنسان   بحسب مسرة الآب الصالحة [39].​إذًا   فقد بيّن الروح القدس بكل حرص ما قلناه سابقًا بشأن  ميلاده [الرب يسوع] من عذراء   و طبيعته الإلهية (حيث ان اسم عمانوئيل يشير  إلى ذلك) ........... لكنه "لن   يوافق على الشر، و سيختار ما هو صالح". و  هذا حَريّ بالله، نظرًا لحقيقة   أكله الزبد و العسل لا يجب أن نفهم انه  مجرد إنسان، و من ناحية أخرى فالاسم   عمانوئيل يجعلنا نشك في أنه إله بلا  جسد.​لأن ربنا و سيدنا قال مجيبًا على   الصدوقيين الذين "يقولون ليس قيامة"[40]    و الذين لذلك يهينون الله و يُسقطون أمانة الناموس [الإلهي]  "تضلون إذ  لا تعرفون الكتب و لا قوة   الله" "و أما من جهة قيامة الاموات" فإنه يقول "  أفما قرأتم   ما قيل لكم من قبل الله القائل أنا إله إبراهيم و إله اسحق و  إله يعقوب" و   استطرد قائلاً "ليس الله إله أموات بل إله أحياء، لأن له  كل الحياة"   (راجع مت22: 23- 32 ). بهذه الحجج وضّح بما لا يدع مجالاً  للشك أن الذي كلم موسى   من العليقة[41]    و عرّف نفسه بأنه إله الآباء و أنه إله الأحياء، فمن يكن إذا إله  الأحياء إلا   ذاك الذي هو الله و لا يعلوه إله؟ و الذي قال عنه دانيال  حينما سأله قورش ملك   فارس "لماذا لا تسجد لبال؟" : "لأني لا أعبد أصنامًا  صنع الأيدي،   بل الإله الحي خالق السماوات و الارض و الذي له السلطان على  كل بشر" و قال   ايضًا "إني إنما أسجد للرب إلهي لنه هو الإله الحي"[42]إذا    فالذي عُبِد بواسطة الانبياء عاي أنه الله الحي هو أيضُا إله الاحياء و  كلمته   أيضًا هو الذي كلم موسى، و هو أيضًا الذي أبكم الصدوقيين و هو  أيضًا الذي أنعم   علينا بعطية القيامة و هو الذي يعلن للعميان كلا  الحقيقتين [أي]  القيامة و الله [في شخصه الحقيقي]، فرغم كونه   إله  الاحياء لا الأموات، إلا أنه دُعي إله الأباء الذين رقدوا [ناموا نوم  الموت]   لكنهم بلا شك أحياء لله و لم يُمحوْا من الوجود؛ لأنهم ابناء  القيامة، لكن إلهنا   هو نفسه القيامة كما يوضح هو نفسه قائلا "أنا هو  القيامة و الحياة"   (يو11: 25) و الآباء هم ابناؤه كما قيل بالنبي "عوضُا  عن آبائك يكون   أبنائك" (مز45: 17). من أجل هذا فيسوع نفسه مع الآب إله  الاحياء، الذي تكلم   مع موسى و أعلن ـ أيضًا ـ للآباء.​هو   أيضًا الذي كان معروفًا لم يكن شخصًا مختلفًا عن الذي  استُعلِن [إذ أنه]   "لا يوجد مَن يعرف الآب [كما هو في حقيقته]"[43]   إلا واحد مساو [أي الابن]. و الآب قد أخضع كل شيء إليه[44]    و قد شُهِد له من الجميع ـ من الآب و الروح القدس و و الملائكة و من  الخليقة   نفسها، من البشر و من الارواح العاصية و الشياطين، من العدو، و  أخيرًا من الموت   نفسه ـ أنه إنسان كامل و إله كامل.​فلهذا و   بتكفير الخطايا فإنه بالفعل قد شفى الإنسان و في  نفس الوقت أعلن عن كينونته،   فإذا كان الله وحده هو القادر على غفران  الخطايا، و الرب [يسوع] كفّر عن هذه   الخطايا و شفى البشر إذًا فمن الواضح  أنه هو كلمة الله الذي اصبح [أيضًا] ابن   الإنسان مُقَبِلاً من الله  القدرة على غفران الخطايا لكونه الله و الإنسان.   فلكونه إنسان فإنه تألم  لأجلنا، و لكونه إله فإنه يترآف علينا، و يسدد ديوننا   التي بسببها جُعلنا  مدينين لله خالقنا[45]    و لذلك قال داود سلفًا "طوبى للذي غُفر أثمه و سُتِرَت خطيئته، طوبى  لرجل   لا يحسب له الرب خطية" (مز32: 1- 2) مُشيرًا بذلك إلى غفران الخطايا  بمجيء   [الرب يسوع] الذي به "محا صك" الدين الذي علينا "مُسمرًا إياه في    الصليب" (كو2: 14). فكما بشجرة [شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر] أصبحنا مدينين    لله فبواسطة شجرة أيضًا[عود الصليب] يكون تسديد ديوننا.​و كما   أن [المرأة] الأولى ضلت بكلام ملاك [إبليس][46]   و هربت من الله حينما تعدت كلمته، كذلك فإن الأخرى [العذراء مريم] ببشارة   ملائكية تقبل البُشرى بأنها ستحمل الله مذعنة لكلمته[47].   و إن كانت الأولى قد عصت الله فإن الثانية أقتنعت بأن تطيع الله. لكي تصبح   العذراء مريم منقذة Patroness حواء العذراء[48].​ 
[1]أي العناصر التي يتكون منها الكون

[2]راجع مثل الكرم و الكرامين (مت21: 33- 40)

[3]أنظر (مل3: 2)

[4]أنظر (خر12: 1)

[5]أنظر (مز2: 7، 2: 12) 

[6]أنظر (أم22: 8) 

[7] هذه الاسماء تمثل رتب الملائكة المختلفة أنظر (كو1: 16) ، (أف1: 21)، (أف3: 10)
  لمعرفة أكثر عن هذه الرتب أنظر  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christian_angelic_hierarchy#Powers_or_Authorities


[8]أنظر(تك18: 17- 33)

[9]تعتبر لفظتي (تبني) و (تأليه أو تألُه) عند الآباء في إطار علاقة البشر بالله مترادفتين وهذا بناء علي نص (مز82: 6 - 7 ) "أنا قلت أنكم آلهة و بنو العلي كلكم،  لكن مثل الناس تموتون و كاحد الرؤساء تسقطون.". فإن قلنا أننا ابناء الله  إذا فنحن آلهة أيضًا، بالطبع لا يعني التأله ان نصير مساوين لله بل أن نحيا  في حياة القداسة و البر و النعمة و الاتصال مع الله كما عاشها الرب يسوع  في أثناء حياته علي الأرض كإنسان، لمعرفة اكثر عن فكرة التأله و التبني  انظر (تفسير القداس الإلهي بحسب طقس الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية، بقلم  المطران اسحق ساكا،الطبعة الثالثة، ص18-54)، و ايضًا أنظر كتاب (غاية  الحياة هي التأله، تعريب الاب منيف حمصي)، و أيضًا (Norman Russell : The  doctrine of deification in the Greek patristic tradition). 

[10]انظر (خر3: 8)

[11]أنظر (يو1: 18، يو14: 9)

[12]أنظر (يو6: 57، يو10: 30، يو10: 38، يو14: 10- 11، يو17: 21)

[13]الكلمة اليونانية المترجمة عبدي هي παῖς و التي يمكن ان تترجم (عبد ، خادم، فتى، ابن)

[14] لعل القديس ايريناوس يقصد أن السيد المسيح كإنسان كان يعتبر في نظر معاصريه مرتدًا عن الإيمان.

[15] أنظر (يو1: 10) (عب1: 2)، (عب11: 3)

[16] أنظر (رو9: 5)

[17] "في البدء كان الكلمة، و الكلمة كان عند الله، و كان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله" (يو1: 1- 2)

[18]  بعدما  قال القديس ان الآب أمر كلمته رجع فأوضح أن أمر الآب لم يكن قضاء  لازمًا للابن كأي من المخلوقات الملزَمة بطاعة الله، بل إن الابن خلق كل  الأشياء بحرية إذ أن إرادة الآب هي ذات إرادة الابن.

[19]  من دلائل محبة الله و غناه في فكر الآباء أنه رغم اكتفائه و كماله في ذاته  إلا أنه لم يبخل علي الموجودات و المخلوقات بنعمة الحياة التي أعطاها لهم  فجعلهم أحياء كما هو حي، و تكفل بحفظ هذه الحياة التي منحها لهم.  

[20] لأنها مخلوقة تأخذ وجوده من آخر.

[21] يقصد العلماء و الفلاسفة و أصحاب الحرف. 

[22]  لا تتعارض هذه الجملة مع مفهوم التأله الذي بموجبه يطلق على المؤمنين  بالله آلهة و لا تتعارض مع تسمية أحد الرتب الملائكية الارباب فليس من  (إيل) و ليس من (يهوة) إلا واحد هو الآب و ابنه و روحه القدوس.

[23]لاحظ  هنا أن هذا هو تفسير القديم لتقديم اللبان كعلامة علي ألوهية الرب يسوع أي  أن تقديم اللبان هو في الاساس طقس عبادة (أي تقديم بخور للإله) وليس مجرد  تقديم هدية وهو نفس التفسير الذي تذكره ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس بحسب الطقس  القبطي، لكنه تفسير مغاير لما هو شائع اليوم أن اللبان هو علامة كهنوت الرب  يسوع الأبدي.

[24]أنظر (أش65: 1 الترجمة السبعينية).

[25]أنظر (غل4: 4)

[26]أنظر (رو5: 12)، (رو5: 17)،  (اكو15: 22) 

[27]يقصد  القديس أن الإنسان خسر أو معاركه مع عدوه الشيطان حينما عصى الوصية  الإلهية؛ لذلك فلكي تكون هزيمة الشيطان هزيمة عادلة لابد له من إنسان ليعيد  معه الكرّة و يهزمه هزيمة ساحقة.

[28] أنظر (أش9: 6)

[29]أنظر (أش53: 2)

[30]أنظر (زك9: 9)

[31]أنظر (مز69: 21)

[32]انظر (أش9: 6)

[33]أنظر (دا7: 13)

[34]أنظر (حب3: 3- 5)

[35]يقصد مجد اللاهوت و مجد الناسوت الذي على صورة الله

[36]أنظر (يو15: 9)

[37]أنظر (2كو 3: 18)، (عب6: 1) 

[38]انظر (1يو3: 2) و أيضًا (في3: 21)

[39]الإنسان  في ضعفه لا يقدر على سكنى اللاهوت فيه يشكل ثابت و لكن من خلال اتحاده  بيسوع المسيح الإله المتجسد ـ هذا الذي أحتمل ناسوته سكنى اللاهوت فيه بدون  انفصال ـ يمكن للإنسان أن يستقبل سكنى اللاهوت فيه بثبات أي يستقبل سكنى  الآب و الابن و الروح القدس فيه (في طبيعته)، وهذا ما قصده القديس ايريناؤس  في هذا المقطع من حديثه أي أن الرب يسوع بتجسده ضمن للإنسان سكنى اللاهوت  فيه بشكل ثابت و دائم من خلال اتحاده بالطبيعة البشرية. 

[40](مت22: 23)، (مر12: 18)، (أع23: 8)

[41]أنظر (خروج 3)

[42] أنظر (دانيال 14) في أي من الترجمتين ‘الكاثوليكية’ أو ‘أخبار سارة .. عربية مشتركة’

[43]أنظر (يو1: 18)، (يو8: 19)، (يو14: 7)

[44] أنظر مثلاً (مت11: 27،، 28: 18)، (لو10: 22)، (يو3: 35 ،، 13: 3)  

[45]في  فترة الهيكل الثاني (520 ق.م و حتي 70م) نشأ لدى اليهود مفهوم عن الخطية  كدين لله و عن الله كدائن و في المقابل نشأ لديهم مفهوم عن الفضيلة  باعتبارها و ديعة مالية في خزانة (بمعنى أكثر معاصرة : رصيد في البنك ) و  على هذا فقد تصوروا دوما يوم الحساب على أن الإنسان سيتم وزن أمواله  (فضائله) في مقابل ديونه (خطاياه) و على اساس أي الكفتين يكون أثقل فإنه  سينال جزاءه وهى فكرة كلاسيكية يوجد مثلها عند كثير من الشعوب القديمة و إن  لم يكن بنفس التفاصيل. و لهذا استخدم الرب يسوع نفس المفهوم كتعبير عن  غفران الخطايا: أنظر (مت18: 23- 34) ، (لو7: 41- 50) كما أن نص الصلاة  الربانية كما ورد في (متى6: 12) و "أغفر لنا ديوننا ὀφειλήματα ، كما نغفر  نحن لمن لنا عليه ὀφειλέταις ἡμῶν·" وهو النص الذي يقابله في (لوقا 11: 4)  "و أغفر لنا خطايانا ἀμαρτίας ἡμῶν ، لأننا نحن أيضًا نغفر لمن لنا عليه  ὀφείλοντι ἡμῖν· "   

[46]الحية  في الكتاب المقدس هي رمز للشيطان و هي نفس الرمزية التي استعملها سفر  الرؤيا أنظر مثلاً (رؤ12: 9) و هذه الرمزية ترجح وصف الشيطان على أنه سيراف  من السيرافيم و ليس كاروبًا كما هو شائع في الكلام عنه. و كلمة سيراف  العبرية هي كلمة أطلقت على الحيات السامة لأن سمها يسبب حرقان للمسموم (  أنظر سفر العدد21: 6- 8) كما انها أطلقت على السيرافيم لأنهم كائنات نارية  كما يصفهم الكتاب المقدس و لذلك فحين شبه السيد المسيح نفسه بالحية  النحاسية (يو3: 14) كان يشير إلى أن الخلاص سيكون بحية كما أن الموت دخل  إلى العالم بحية. 

[47]أنظر (لو1: 38)

[48]هنا  يقارن القديس ايريناؤس بين حواء الاولى العاصية التي اضغت لصوت ملاك ساقط و  هي عذراء لم تعرف آدم بعد و العذراء مريم (حواء الثانية) التي أذعنت لكلمة  الله و قبلت بشارة الملاك. و المراد أن العذراء بكونها الوجه الآخر المضيء  من حواء قد خلصتها أو أنقذتها مما سقطت فيه.​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*العلامة ترتليان 

*

* ثم, ايضا، عامة الشعب الان عنده بعض المعرفة عن   المسيح، ويظن بانه ليس أكثر من انسان، الذي في الواقع  تم إدانته من قبل اليهود، بحيث ان البعض   بطبيعة الحال يظن اننا نعبد مجرد انسان. ولكننا لسنا نستحي بالمسيح ( لاننا نفرح   بان نحسب تلاميذه وان نتالم من اجل اسمه) ولا نختلف عن اليهود فيما يخص الله.   لهذا ينبغي ان نشير لعلامة او اثنين الى لاهوت المسيح.*


*              لقد   علمونا او اخبرونا بانه انبثق من عند الله، وفي ذلك الانبثاق وجِدَ؛ فهو ابن   الله، ويدعى الله بسبب الوحدة في الجوهر مع الله. لان الله ايضا هو الروح. حتى   ان الشعاع الخارج من الشمس، هو جزء من الكتلة المرسلة؛ الشمس سوف تبقى في   الشعاع، لانه شعاع من الشمس ( لا يوجد انقسام في الجوهر، ولكن مجرد امتداد.   هكذا   المسيح هو الروح من الروح، والله   من الله، كما النور من النور يضئ. وان الموصوفة المادية  تبقى كاملة بنفس الخاصية من دون تجزئة  وان كان ينطلق منها العدد الكثير من   الاطلاقات الحاملة نفس الامتيازات او الصفات؛    هكذا ايضا، الذي خرج من عند الله هو الله نفسه وابن الله، والاثنان واحد.   وبهذه الطريقة ايضا كما هو الروح من الروح والله من الله، وجعل في المرتبة   الثانية من جهة الوجود – الوظيفي ، وليس في الطبيعة؛ ولم يتراجع او ينسحب او   يترك المصدر الاصلي، ولكنه ذهب متقدما. هذا النور المنبثق من الله، هو كما كان   دائما مخبر به من الازمنة القديمة، اتى الى عذراء مختارة او معينة وصار جسدا في   رحمها، ففي ولادته هو الله والانسان المتحد.*


*              لانه   قد اعلن   لنا عن مجيئين للمسيح؛ مجئ   المسيح الاول قد تم بالاتضاع البشري، مجيئه الثاني سيحدث للعالم، وهو قريب   حاليا، بكل عظمة لاهوته غير المعلن؛ وبسبب عدم فهمهم المجئ الاول، فلقد استنتجوا   المجئ الثاني- الذي وضعوا رجاؤهم وامالهم عليه- بانه المجئ الوحيد.    *


*              ابحث،   ثم، انظر ان كان لاهوت المسيح ذاك حقيقي. *


*              وفي   الواقع كون هذا النوع من الصبر الالهي، كما لو انه، من بعد، ولعله مرجح   ان يعتبر بين امور مرتفعة جدا عنا؛ ولكن ماهو الذي من الوهلة الاولى بطريقة   معينة يظهر بين البشر على الارض؟ الله يؤذي نفسه بان يحبل في رحم امه، وينتظر   الى وقت الولادة؛ وحينما يولد، يتحمل بتاْني لينمو، وحينما ينمولا يشتهي ان   يعيروه اي اهتمام او يعترفوا به، بل بالاحرى اخلى نفسه بكل اتضاع، واعتمد من قبل   عبده؛ ويجيب بالمكتوب فقط لتعييرات المجرب، بينما هو الرب يصير سيد، معلما الانسان   ليهرب من الموت، بكونه متدرب التحمل المطلق للصبر.*


*              ولكن   المسيح ربنا اعطى لنفسه لقب الحق, وليس المخصص. اذا كان المسيح هو دائماً،   ويسبق الكل، مساويا للحق هو شئ قديم وسرمدي.  *


*              ولكن   إسم المسيح يمتد الى كل مكان، الكل يؤمن به في كل مكان، يعبد من قبل امم لاتعد   ولا تحصى، يملك على كل مكان، مهوب في كل مكان، هبة متساوية  للجميع في كل مكان.  لا يوجد ملك اخر بجانبه له افضلية اكبر، ولا   بربري اقل فرحا، لا كرامات ولا انساب تتمتع باستحقاقات مميزة؛ للجميع هو مساوي،   لجميع الملوك، لجميع القضاة، للجميع هو الله والرب.*


*              ان   النطق العبري لعمانوئيل، له ترجمة او تفسير الذي هو "الله معنا". أستفسر،   اذن فيما اذا العبارة "الله معنا" التي هي عمانوئيل، استعملت اعتياديا   للمسيح من حين لاح فجر نور المسيح، واظن لن تقدر ان تنكر ذلك. لان اللذين من   اليهودية امنوا بالمسيح من اول ايمانهم به، وكلما ارادوا ان يقولوا   عمانوئيل، يشيروا الى ان الله معنا، وهكذا اتفق ان اللذي تم التنبوء عنه   كعمانوئيل هو الان وسطنا، لان ذاك الذي يشار اليه عمانوئيل قد جاء – الذي هو،   الله معنا.  *


*              ربنا   يسوع المسيح....، أي كان هو فانه، من اي اله كان فهو الابن، من اي جوهر كان فهو   انسان والله، من اي ايمان كان فهو المعلم، من اي هدية او مكافاءة كان فهو الوعد   او المتعهد، كان بينما هو يعيش على الارض، ذاته اعلنت من هو، وماذا كان منذ   الازل، وماذا كانت مشيئة الاب التي اراد ان يدبرها، وماذا كان الواجب المفترض   عليه ان يعمله كانسان، ( وهذا الاعلان الذي ادلى او صرح،) اما علنا الى الشعب او   بالسر لتلاميذه، اللذين اختارهم الاثنا عشر رئيسا ليكونوا بجانبه،   اللذين عينهم ليكونوا معلمي الأمم.   *


*              لان   الله وحده بلا خطية، والرجل الوحيد الذي هو بلا خطية هو المسيح، لان المسيح هو   الله ايضا.  *


*              والان   رغم ان المسيح هو الله، مع ذلك، كونه ايضا انسان، مات حسب الكتب،   وحسب الكتب ذاتها دفن.  *


*              ثم,   هل يسمح لملائكة، التي هي اقل رتبة او شاْنا لله، بعد ان تغيروا الى شكل بشري،    ومع ذلك ان يبقوا ملائكة؟  وهل انت تجرد   الله الذي هو أعلى منهم، لهذه القدرة، كما لو ان المسيح لم يقدر ان يكمل ان يكون   الله، بعد اتخاذه الحقيقي لطبيعة الانسان؟ او غير ذلك، هل هذه الملائكة ظهرت   كشبه الجسد او خيال؟ لن يكون لك الشجاعة لتقول ذلك، لانه هكذا يوجد في معتقدك،   بان ملائكة الخالق هم في نفس الحالة كما المسيح، ثم المسيح يكون ملك نفس الاله   الذي تنتمي اليه الملائكة، الذين هم مثل المسيح في حالتهم. *


*              كما   انه هو اعلن في العهد القديم ، الانسان لا يراني ويعيش. يقصد ان   الاب غير مرئي، في سلطانه وفي اسمه هو الله الذي ظهر كابن الله. ولكن معنا   المسيح  تم استقباله في شخص المسيح، لان حتى في هذه الصورة هو الهنا.  ولذلك مهما كانت الصفات التي تحتاجها تستحق   اعتبارا من الله، ينبغي ان توجد في الاب الذي هو غير مرئي ولايمكن الاقتراب   اليه، الهادئ، ( كما يقال ) اله الفلاسفة، حيث ان هذه الصفات التي لا تستحق   الملامة تفترض انها في الابن, الذي ظهر للعيان، وسمعوه، وصار شاهدا وخادما   للاّب، موحدا في ذاته انسانا والها، الها في عظمة اعماله وانسان في الضعف   البشري، لكي يعطي للبشر بقدرما ياخذ من الله. فالذي في تقديرك الخاص هو عار كامل   لالهي, هو في الواقع السر لاجل خلاص الانسان الله عقد حديث مع الانسان، حتى   الانسان يقدر ان يتعلم ليتصرف كالله. الله تصرف على مراحل متساوية مع الانسان،   حتى يقدر الانسان ان يتصرف على مراحل متساوية مع الله. الله وُجِدَ صغيرا او   قليلا، حتى الانسان يقدر ان يصير عظيما جدا. انت الذي تستنكر اله مثل هذا، انا   بالجهد أعرف فيما انك بنية مسبقة تؤمن ان الله قد صُلِبْ. فكم بالحري تكون عظمة   مقاومتك في اعتبار الشخصيتين او الطبيعتين للخالق!*


*              المسيح   لا يمكن ان يوصف كانسان من دون جسد، ولا ابن الانسان من دون اي ابويين بشريين؛   كما انه ليس اله من دون روح الله، ولا ابن لله من دون ان يكون الله اباه. هكذا   الطبيعة الخاصة بالجوهريين ظهرتا فيه كانسان واله,- من ناحية   واحدة مولود، وفي الاخرى غير مولود، من ناحية واحدة جسدي وفي الاخرى روحي؛ في   حالة واحدة ضعيف وفي الاخرى عظيم القوة؛ في حالة يموت وفي الاخرى يحيا. *


*              نحن   على اية حال كما دائما في الحقيقة فعلنا ( وعلى اكثر الخصوص منذ ان تم ارشادنا   بطريقة افضل من قبل المعزي، الذي يقود الانسان الى جميع الحق)، نؤمن بانه يوجد   فقط اله واحد, ولكن تحت التوزيع التالي، او الأقانيم، كما يدعى، ان هذا الاله   الواحد له ابن ايضا، كلمته الذي انبثق  من ذاته،  كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ   كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. هو نؤمن انه   أُرْسِلَ من قبل الآب الى العذراء، ليولد لها ابن – الكائن معاً الهاً وانساناً،   ابن الانسان وابن الله، يدعى باسم يسوع المسيح؛ نؤمن انه تألم، مات، ودفن،حسب   الكتب، ثم، بعد ان أُقيمَ من قِبَلْ الآب رُفِعَ الى السماء، ليجلس عن يمين   الآب، وانه سوف يأتي ليدين الاحياء والاموات؛ الذي ايضا ارسل من الآب،   حسب وعده الخاص به، الروح القدس، المعزي، الذي يقدس إيمان الذين   يؤمنون بالآب، والإبن، والروح القدس.*


*              الى   درجة كبيرة، حيث ان، كما سبق واعلن فيما يتعلق بالإبن نفسه،  وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ،    كيف يظهر انه اخذ طبيعة الملائكة اذا هو وضِعَ قليلاً عن الملائكة، صائراً   انساناً، باللحم والنفس كإبن الإنسان؟ كما، "روح الله."على   كل حال،  وَ"قُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ   ،" 4 تعتبر او تحسب دون الملائكة، - الذي هو حقا الله، وابن   الله؟ حسنا، ولكن يتحمل طبيعة بشرية، لقد وضع نفسه بمستوى اوطئ جدا من الملائكة؛   ولكن ان يتخذ طبيعة ملائكية، فانه بنفس الدرجة يفقد تلك الرتبة الناقصة.*


*              الآن،    من الضروري ان نبين ما كان السبب المسبق لإبن الله يولد من عذراء. إن   الذي كان سيقدس ترتيباً جديداً للولادة، ينبغي انه هو بنفسه يولد   على اسلوب الرواية، فيما يتعلق بنبوة اشعياء  وَلكِنْ   يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً. ماذا اذن هي الآية؟ "هَا   الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا" 5  وفقا لذلك، حبلت عذراء وولدت عمانوئيل، الله   معنا. 6 هذه هي الطبيعة الجديدة؛ انسان يولد في الله. وفي هذا   الانسان الله ولِدَ، اخذاً جسداً من سبط قديم، بدون معونة بذر قديم ايا كان، لكي   يقدر ان يكون نسل جديد، على نحو روحي، ويطهره بطرح كل اللطخات او البقع القديمة.*


*              ثم   هل هو اذن في شئ غريب للخلاص، في مادة او جوهر الذي ذاب فيه للابد، اي ان حياة   المسيح ستظهر، التي هي ابدية، دائمة، مقدسة ليس فيها فساد، وبالفعل هي حياة   الله؟*


*              ومع   ذلك فالذي حفظناه لختام المناقشة، سيقف الان كنداء للجميع، وللرسول نفسه، الذي   بذات الفعل سيحاسب لتهوره الزائد عن حده، اذا حصل بشكل مفاجئ، كما قد يقول البعض   معصوم العينين او غمامة على عيونه، وعشوائيا وبدون اي شرط، يستبعد من ملكوت   الله، وحتما من قضاء السماء نفسه، وعلى الاطلاق كل البشر اي اللحم والدم؛ حيث ان   يسوع لا يزال جالساً هناك عن يمين الآب،   انسان، رغم انه الله – آدم الأخير،    وهو الكلمة الاساسية – جسد ودم لكن انقى منا اي بلا خطية – الذي سياتي ثانية كما   صعد الى السماء"  بنفس الجوهر والشكل، كما اكدت الملائكة،   فيعرفه اللذين طعنوه. "فَيَنْظُرُونَ   إِلَيَّ، الَّذِي طَعَنُوهُ."*


*              نحن   الذين نؤمن بأن الله حقا عاش على الأرض، وأتخذ لنفسه الحالة الوضيعة للبشر،    لأجل خلاص الانسان، اننا جدا بعيدين عن فكر اللذين يرفضوا الاعتقاد بان الله يهتم   لأي شيء.  وقد وجدت طريقها إلى الهراطقة مقولة من هذا النوع: إذا   كان الله هو يغضب، ويغار، ويستيقظ، ويحزن، ولذلك يجب ان يكون قد فسد او اخطئ،   وبالتالي يجب أن يموت. من حسن الحظ، وعلى   اية حال، فإنه هو جزء من عقيدة المسيحيين حتى إلى الايمان بأن الله مات، ومع هذا   فهو يحيا إلى الأبد.*


*              هذه   الشجرة هي التي نوه عنها ارميا، عندما كان يتنبأ لليهود،  قَائِلِينَ: «لِنُهْلِكِ الشَّجَرَةَ   بِثَمَرِهَا،  (الخبز) من ذلك هوجسده. لذلك قال الله في انجيلك   الخاص بك وحتى كشف المعنى المخفى، عندما دعا الخبز جسده؛ حتى فيما بعد تفهم أنه   قد أعطى لجسده هيئة الخبز، الذي جسده تحول رمزيا الى الخبز بحسب النبي في العهد   القديم، والرب نفسه يصمم بإعطاء التفسير للسر.  *


*              اقول   لكم كيف ان ايمانها كان يفوق الكل او اعظم من الكل: جعلها تؤمن ان   الهها فضل الرحمة حتى لو قادته الى التضحية والفداء؛ كانت متأكدة ان الهها يعمل   من خلال المسيح؛ لمسته ولهذا، فليس لكونه انسانا مقدسا بكل لساطة، ولا لكونه   نبيا، الذي عرفته بانه قادر ان لا يتلوث في طبيعته البشرية، ولكن لانه الله   الحقيقي، الذي توقعت انه بما لا يقاس من كل إحتمالات التلوث او الفساد باي شئ   غير طاهر. *


*              انه   هو الذي رآه ملك بابل في الفرن المحمى مع شهدائه: " الرابع، هو الذي يشبه   ابن انسان. كما اعلن نفسه الى دانيال بكل وضوح  "وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ   ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ" مثل حاكم، كما يبين الكتاب المقدس. الذي سبق قد يكون   كافيا فيما يتعلق التسمية الواردة في النبوة عن ابن الانسان. لكن الكتاب المقدس   يقدم لي معلومات ابعد، حتى في تفسيرات الرب نفسه.  لأنه عندما   اليهود، الذين نظروا إليه كرجل فقط، ولم يكونوا لحد الآن متأكدين من أنه كان   الله أيضا، ولكونه أيضا ابن الله، وقال بالحق الكافي أن رجلا لا يمكن أن يغفر   الخطايا، ولكن الله وحده، لماذا فعل ذلك ولم يتابع وجهة نظرهم  حول الرجل، أجاب عليهم، ان لديه   القدرة على غفران الخطايا؛ بقدر ما، عندما ذكر ابن الانسان، ويدعى أيضا كائنا   بشريا؟ إلا انه كان بسبب أنه اراد، باستخدام تسمية "أبن الأنسان" من   سفر دانيال، ولكي يحثهم على التفكير  لكي يبين   لهم ان الذي يغفر الخطايا هو إله وإنسان- ان ذاك ابن الانسان الوحيد، وبحسب   نبوءة دانيال بالتأكيد، هو الذي أًعطيّ له السلطان ان يدين، وبالتالي، بطبيعة   الحال، وبالمثل يغفر الخطايا (لأنه هو الذي يحكم هو ايضا يصفح)؛ وهذا الأمر   كذلك، عندما   تلاشت   اعتراضاتهم الى اجزاء بمجرد تذكرهم المكتوب في الكتاب المقدس، حتى بسهولة اكثر   يعرفوه أن يكون ابن الانسان نفسه بمغفرته الفعلية للخطايا.*


*              والآن   ان عمل الشفاء او الحفظ ليس خاص بالانسان، ولكن بالله. وهكذا ايضا في الناموس   يقول، " لا يُعْمَلُ فِيهِمَا عَمَلٌ مَا" الا مَا تعمله لأي نَفْسٍ، ذاك   يعني، في حالة خلاص النفس؛ لان مايحسب عمل الله ممكن ان يؤدى من   قبل سفيره البشري او رسوله لأجل خلاص النفس. إذن بالله ممكن عمل ذاك الذي يعمله   المسيح الانسان لانه هو ايضا الله........ سمي "هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ   أَيْضاً ،" لأنه حفظ السبت كما هو أوجده او أنشأه. والآن،   حتى لو هو نقض السبت، له كل الحق في ان يفعل ذلك، لانه هو رب   السبت، وايضا لانه هو أوجد السبت. لكنه لم ينقضه او يلغيه تماما، رغم انه هو رب   السبت، لكي من ذلك الحين فصاعدا لا يحسب كسر الوصية من قبل الخالق، حتى في وقت   كان يحمل تابوت العهد حول مدينة اريحا.*


*     هناك   ايضا يأتي اليه من صور ومن الجزائر الاخرى عابري البحرجمهورلا يُعَدْ. هذا   الواقع بينه المزمور: "  هُوَذَا   فَلَسْطِينُ وَصُورُ مَعَ كُوشَ. هَذَا وُلِدَ هُنَاكَ.  وَلِصِهْيَوْنَ يُقَالُ: هَذَا الإِنْسَانُ   وَهَذَا الإِنْسَانُ وُلِدَ فِيهَا وَهِيَ الْعَلِيُّ يُثَبِّتُهَا.  هوذا   قبائل شعوب غريبة, وصور وشعب الكوشي؛ هناك. صهيون ولدتني، الانسان يقول ، فيها   ولِدَ انسان" ( هكذا كما الله-انسان ولِدَ) وبناها بمشيئة الآب؛ لكي تعلموا   كيف اذن الامم جروا اليه كرعيته, لانه هو ولد الله- انسان الذي كان سيبني   الكنيسة حسب رغبة الآب – حتى الأجناس الاخرى ايضا.*


*              الآن،   ماهذا " جهالة الله احكم من الناس،"   لكن الصليب وموت المسيح؟ ماهذا " ضعف الله اقوى من الناس،"   لكن   يولد في مذود والله يتجسد   ؟ ولكن، المسيح لو لم يولد من العذراء، ولم   يشترك في جسد بشري، وبذلك حقا يتألم لابالموت ولا بالصليب، لما كان هناك اي شئ   من الجهالة او الضعف؛ وليس فيما بعد صدقا في، "  بَلِ اخْتَارَ اللهُ جُهَّالَ الْعَالَمِ   لِيُخْزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءَ؛ ولا ايضا "وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ ضُعَفَاءَ الْعَالَمِ   لِيُخْزِيَ الأَقْوِيَاءَ؛" ولا " وَاخْتَارَ اللهُ أَدْنِيَاءَ   الْعَالَمِ وَالْمُزْدَرَى وَغَيْرَ الْمَوْجُودِ( يعني الاشياء التي حقيقة ليست   موجودة)  لِيُبْطِلَ الْمَوْجُودَ ( يعني   الاشياء التي حقيقة موجودة).*


*              فإن   المسيح في هذه المادية من الروح بحاجة للراحة، لا يعني أنه سيكون كما كان   بعض إقتناءات التابعة التي يتمتع بها الذي كان دائما، حتى قبل تجسده، روح الله؛ بحيث لا يمكن القول من هذا هو أن النبوة لديه   إشارة إلى أن المسيح الذي (كمجرد انسان فقط من نسل داود ) له روح الله الهه.*


*              لعله   سيقال هنا ان المزمور يشير الى سليمان. على اية حال، ألا تعود بعض المقاطع من   هذا المزمور الى المسيح وحده، هذا يكفي ليعلمنا ان البقية ايضا، تتعلق بالمسيح,   وليس بسليمان؟ "  يَنْزِلُ مِثْلَ   الْمَطَرِ عَلَى الْجُزَازِ    وَمِثْلَ الْغُيُوثِ الذَّارِفَةِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ،"   يصف نزوله من السماء الى الجسد بلطف او رقة غير محسوسة.  بينما   سليمان، لو حقا له اي نزول بالمرة، لم يأتي كالمطر، لانه لم ينزل من السماء.   لكنني ساضع امامك نقاط اكثر حرفية.  يقول صاحب المزمور"   وَيَمْلِكُ مِنَ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَمِنَ النَّهْرِ إِلَى أَقَاصِي   الأَرْضِ."  هذا وهِبَ فقط للمسيح؛ لكن سليمان تسلط فقط على   مملكة معتدلة الحجم في يهوذا. " وَيَسْجُدُ لَهُ كُلُّ الْمُلُوكِ."   في الواقع لِمَنْ سيسجدوا ويعبدوا كلهم, غير المسيح؟  ". كُلُّ الأُمَمِ تَتَعَبَّدُ لَهُ."   لِمَنْ يكون كل الولاء، غيرالمسيح؟ "   يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ." أي   إسم له صفة الأبدية، غير اسم المسيح؟ "    قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ." لان كلمة الله تمتد قدام   الشمس، حتى المسيح. " وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ   يُطَوِّبُونَهُ."  في   سليمان ولا امة تباركت؛ في المسيح جميع الأُمم. والآن ماذا لو   المزمور يبرهن انه هو الله؟"سيطوبونه   ويقولوا له مبارك.  ( على أي أساس؟) لأنه "  مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ اللهُ إِلهُ   إِسْرَائِيلَ، الصَّانِعُ الْعَجَائِبَ وَحْدَهُ."  "   وَمُبَارَكٌ اسْمُ مَجْدِهِ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ، وَلْتَمْتَلِئِ الأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا   مِنْ مَجْدِهِ."  على العكس من ذلك فان سليمان ( كما اقول   وأقِرُّ بجراءة) فانه خسر المجد الذي اعطاه الله, إذ أغويَ من حبه للنساء وحتى   عبادة الاوثان. *


*              لقد افترضوا بكل سهولة وعدم تردد بان الآب عمل في إسم   الإبن، مِنْ أنَ الإبن عمل في إسم الآب؛ رغم ان الرب يقول بنفسه، " أَنَا   قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي؛" وحتى الى الآب هو يعلن،   "  أَنَا أَظْهَرْتُ اسْمَكَ لِلنَّاسِ؛"   بينما الكتاب المقدس بنفس الكيفية او المثل يقول، " مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ   الرَّبِّ،"  وهذا يعني انَ، الإبن في إسم الآب. وايضا فيما يخص   اسماء الآب، الاله القدير، العليَ، رب الجنود، ملك اسرائيل، "الواحد الذي   هو، " نقول ( على قدر ما يعلمنا الكتاب المقدس) بان هذه الاسامي تخص وتناسب   الإبن ايضا، والإبن أتى تحت هذه التسميات، وعمل من خلالها، وبهذه الطريقة اظهر   هذه الاسماء في ذاته للبشر. جميع الاشياء يقول، "  كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ   هُوَ لِي." فلماذا اذن ليس اسماؤه ايضا له؟ لهذا، عندما تقراء   عن الاله القدير ، والعليَ، ورب الجنود، وملك اسرائيل، " الواحد الذي   هو،" ضع في الاعتبار فيما اذا الإبن لم يشار اليه هذه التسميات، الذي في   الحقيقة هو الاله القدير، وفيه الكلمة للاله القدير، وله السلطان على الجميع؛   انه يعلو فوق الكل، وفيه " وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ،" كما   يقول الرسول بطرس في اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثاني والعدد الثالث والثلاثون؛  هو رب الجنود، لان كل الاشياء من قبل الآب   أُخْضِعَتْ له اي للإبن؛ هو ملك اسرائيل لانه له الخصوصية في تدبير مصير تلك   الأُمة؛ وعلى نفس الشكل " الواحد الذي هو" لان هناك الكثير مدعوين   ابناء، ولكنهم ليسوا ابناء.  وفيما يتعلق بالنقطة التي هم   يحتفظون بها، أن اسم المسيح أيضا ينتمي إلى الآب، وسوف يسمعون (ما يجب أن أقول)   في المكان المناسب.*


*              لهذا،   ( ان حجتهم،) كما كانت ان الجسد ولِدَ، يجب ان يكون جسد الذي هو ابن الله. لا، (   انا اجبتُ) قد قيل هذا فيما يتعلق بروح الله. لانه مؤكدا بالروح القدس حبلت   العذراء؛ وذاك الذي حبلت به ولدته. يعني، لهذا، الذي ولد هو الذي حبل به وولد؛   يعني، الروح الذي وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ:   اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا)." بالاضافة الى ذلك، الجسد ليس الله، بحيث   انه لم يكن ممكن ان يقول فيما بتعلق به، " فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ   الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ،" لكن فقط ذلك الكائن الالهي الذي   ولد في الجسد، الذي ايضا صاحب مزمور السابع والثمانون والعدد الخامس فيه يقول   ايضا، " وَهَذَا الإِنْسَانُ وُلِدَ فِيهَا وَهِيَ الْعَلِيُّ يُثَبِّتُهَا."   بحسب ترجمته او تفسيره ( بما ان الله صار انسانا في وسطها، وتثبتت بارادة الآب.) الان أي شخص إلهي ولِدَ فيها؟ الكلمة، وان الروح الذي صار جسدا مع   الكلمة بحسب مشيئة الآب،  الكلمة، اذن،   تجسد؛ وهذه هي نقطة التي نبحث عنها: كيف الكلمة صار جسدا، - فيما اذا انه تغير،   كما حصل في الجسد، او حقيقة قد البس نفسه في الجسد. بالتأكيد انه البس نفسه في   الجسد. لان البقية، يجب ان نؤمن ان الله لا يتغير، ولا يحده شكل، لانه ابدي. لكن   التجلي هو تدمير الحالة التي كانت موجودة سابقا. لهو مغير على الإطلاق في بعض   الشيء الآخر يتوقف عن أن يكون ما كان عليه، ويبدأ في أن لا يكون ما كان عليه   سابقا. الله، ومع ذلك، لا يتوقف عن أن يكون ما كان، ولا يمكن أن يكون أي شيء آخر   غير ما هو عليه. الكلمة هو الله، و "كَلِمَةِ اللهِ الْحَيَّةِ   الْبَاقِيَةِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ"، - حتى بالتمسك في عدم تغيير في هيئته الصحيحة   الخاصة به.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*Then, too, the common people have now some knowledge   of Christ, and think of Him as but a man, one indeed such as the Jews   condemned, so that some may naturally enough have taken up the idea that we   are worshippers of a mere human being. But we are neither ashamed of   Christ—for we rejoice to be counted His disciples, and in His name to   suffer—nor do we differ from the Jews concerning God. We must make, therefore,   a remark or two as to Christ’s divinity. [1] 


             We have been taught that He proceeds forth from God,   and in that procession He is generated; so that He is the Son of God, and is   called God from unity of substance with God. For God, too, is a Spirit. Even   when the ray is shot from the sun, it is still part of the parent mass; the   sun will still be in the ray, because it is a ray of the sun—there is no   division of substance, but merely an extension. Thus Christ is Spirit of   Spirit, and God of God, as light of light is kindled.﻿2 The material   matrix remains entire and unimpaired, though you derive from it any number of   shoots possessed of its qualities; so, too, that which has come forth out of   God is at once God and the Son of God, and the two are one. In this way also,   as He is Spirit of Spirit and God of God, He is made a second in manner of   existence—in position, not in nature; and He did not withdraw from the   original source, but went forth. This ray of God, then, as it was always   foretold in ancient times, descending into a certain virgin, and made flesh   in her womb, is in His birth God and man united[2] 


             For two comings of Christ having been revealed to   us: a first, which has been fulfilled in the lowliness of a human lot; a   second, which impends over the world, now near its close, in all the majesty   of Deity unveiled; and, by misunderstanding the first, they have concluded   that the second—which, as matter of more manifest prediction, they set their   hopes on—is the only one.[3] 


             Search,   then, and see if that divinity of Christ be true.[4] 


             And this species of the divine patience   indeed being, as it were, at a distance, may perhaps be esteemed as among   “things too high for us; “﻿4 but what is that which, in a   certain way, has been grasped by hand﻿5 among men openly on   the earth? God suffers Himself to be conceived in a mother’s womb, and awaits   the time for birth; and, when born, bears the delay of growing   up; and, when grown up, is not eager to be ecognized, but is furthermore   contumelious to Himself, and is baptized by His own servant; and repels with   words alone the assaults of the tempter; while from being” Lord” He becomes”   Master,” teaching man to escape death, having been trained to the exercise of   the absolute forbearance of offended patience.﻿6 [5] 


             But our Lord   Christ has surnamed Himself Truth,﻿2 not Custom. If   Christ is always, and prior to all, equally truth is a thing sempiternal and   ancient.[6] 
             But Christ’s Name is extending everywhere, believed   everywhere, worshipped by all the above-enumerated nations, reigning   everywhere, adored everywhere, conferred equally everywhere upon all. No   king, with Him, finds greater favour, no barbarian lesser joy; no dignities   or pedigrees enjoy distinctions of merit; to all He is equal, to all King, to   all Judge, to all “God and Lord.”﻿6[7] 


             For the Hebrew sound, which is Emmanuel, has an   interpretation, which is, God with us. Inquire, then, whether this speech, “God   with us” (which is Emmanuel), be commonly applied to Christ ever since   Christ’s light has dawned, and I think you will not deny it. For they who out   of Judaism believe in Christ, ever since their believing on Him, do, whenever   they shall wish to say﻿8 Emmanuel, signify that God is with   us: and thus it is agreed that He who was ever predicted as Emmanuel is   already come, because that which Emmanuel signifies is come—that is, “God   with us.”[8] 


             Christ Jesus our Lord …, whosoever He is, of what   God soever He is the Son, of what substance soever He is man and God, of what   faith soever He is the teacher, of what reward soever He is the Promiser,   did, whilst He lived on earth, Himself declare what He was, what He had been,   what the Father’s will was which He was administering, what the duty of man   was which He was prescribing; (and this declaration He made,) either openly   to the people, or privately to His disciples, of whom He had chosen the   twelve chief ones to be at His side,﻿1 and whom He destined   to be the teachers of the nations.[9] 


             For God alone is without sin; and the only man   without sin is Christ, since Christ is also God.[10] 


             Now although Christ is God, yet, being also man, “He   died according to the Scriptures,”﻿3 and “according to   the same Scriptures was buried.”﻿4[11] 


             Has it, then, been permitted to angels, which are   inferior to God, after they have been changed into human bodily form,﻿11   nevertheless to remain angels? and will you deprive God, their superior, of   this faculty, as if Christ could not continue to be God, after His real   assumption of the nature of man? Or else, did those angels appear as phantoms   of flesh? You will not, however, have the courage to say this; for if it be   so held in your belief, that the Creator’s angels are in the same condition   as Christ, then Christ will belong to the same God as those angels do, who   are like Christ in their condition.[12] 


             For even in the Old Testament He had declared, “No   man shall see me, and live.”﻿2 He means that the Father is   invisible, in whose authority and in whose name was He God who appeared as   the Son of God. But with us﻿3 Christ is received in the person   of Christ, because even in this manner is He our God. Whatever   attributes therefore you require as worthy of God, must be found in the   Father, who is invisible and unapproachable, and placid, and (so to speak)   the God of the philosophers; whereas those qualities which you censure as   unworthy must be supposed to be in the Son, who has been seen, and heard, and   encountered, the Witness and Servant of the Father, uniting in Himself man   and God, God in mighty deeds, in weak ones man, in order that He may give to   man as much as He takes from God. What in your esteem is the entire disgrace   of my God, is in fact the sacrament of man’s salvation God held converse with   man, that man might learn to act as God. God dealt on equal terms﻿4   with man, that man might be able to deal on equal terms with God. God was   found little, that man might become very great. You who disdain such a God, I   hardly know whether you ex fide   believe that God was crucified. How great, then, is your perversity in   respect of the two characters of the Creator![13] 


             Christ could not be described as being man without   flesh, nor the Son of man without any human parent; just as He is not God   without the Spirit of God, nor the Son of God without having God for His   father. Thus the nature﻿12 of the two substances displayed   Him as man and God,—in one respect born, in the other unborn, in one respect   fleshly in the other spiritual; in one sense weak in the other exceeding   strong; in one sense dying, in the other living.[14] 


             We, however, as we indeed always have done (and more   especially since we have been better instructed by the Paraclete, who leads   men indeed into all truth), believe that there is one only God, but under the   following dispensation, or οἰκονομία, as it is called, that this one only God has also a   Son, His Word, who proceeded﻿4 from Himself, by whom all things   were made, and without whom nothing was made. Him we believe to have   been sent by the Father into the Virgin, and to have been born of her—being   both Man and God, the Son of Man and the Son of God, and to have been called   by the name of Jesus Christ; we believe Him to have suffered, died,   and been buried, according to the Scriptures, and, after He had been raised   again by the Father and taken back to heaven, to be sitting at the right hand   of the Father, and that He will come to judge the quick and the dead;   who sent also from heaven from the Father, according to His own promise, the   Holy Ghost, the Paraclete,﻿5 the sanctifier of the faith of   those who believe in the Father, and in the Son, and in the Holy Ghost.[15] 


             Forasmuch, however, as it has been declared   concerning the Son Himself, Thou hast made Him a little lower than the   angels”﻿2 how will it appear that He put on the nature of   angels if He was made lower than the angels, having become man, with flesh   and soul as the Son of man? As “the Spirit﻿3 of God.” however,   and “the Power of the Highest,”﻿4 can He be regarded   as lower than the angels,—He who is verily God, and the Son of God? Well, but   as bearing human nature, He is so far made inferior to the angels; but as   bearing angelic nature, He to the same degree loses that inferiority.[16] 


             Now, it will first by necessary to show what   previous reason there was for the Son of God’s being born of a virgin. He who   was going to consecrate a new order of birth, must Himself be born after a   novel fashion, concerning which Isaiah foretold how that the Lord Himself would   give the sign. What, then, is the sign? “Behold a virgin shall conceive and   bear a son.”﻿5 Accordingly, a virgin did conceive and bear   “Emmanuel, God with us.”﻿6 This is the new nativity; a man is   born in God. And in this man God was born, taking the flesh of an ancient   race, without the help, however, of the ancient seed, in order that He might   reform it with a new seed, that is, in a spiritual manner, and cleanse it by   the removal of all its ancient stains.[17] 


             Is it then in a thing which is a stranger to   salvation, in a substance which is perpetually dissolved, that the life of   Christ will be manifested, which is eternal, continuous, incorruptible, and   already the life of God?[18] 


             That, however, which we have reserved for a   concluding argument, will now stand as a plea for all, and for the apostle   himself, who in very deed would have to be charged with extreme indiscretion,   if he had so abruptly, as some will have it, and as they say, blindfold, and   so indiscriminately, and so unconditionally, excluded from the kingdom of   God, and indeed from the court of heaven itself, all flesh and blood whatsoever;   since Jesus is still sitting there at the right hand of the Father,﻿4   man, yet God—the last Adam,﻿5 yet the primary Word—flesh and   blood, yet purer than ours—who “shall descend in like manner as He ascended into   heaven”﻿6 the same both in substance and form, as the angels   affirmed,﻿7 so as even to be recognised by those who pierced   Him.﻿8   [19]


             We who believe that God really lived on earth, and   took upon Him the low estate of human form,﻿17 for the purpose of   man’s salvation, are very far from thinking as those do who refuse to believe   that God cares for﻿18 anything. Whence has found its   way to the heretics an argument of this kind: If God is angry, and jealous,   and roused, and grieved, He must therefore be corrupted, and must therefore   die. Fortunately, however, it is a part of the creed of Christians even to   believe that God did die,﻿19 and yet that He is alive for   evermore.[20] 


             This tree it is which Jeremiah likewise gives you   intimation of, when he prophesies to the Jews, who should say, “Come, let us   destroy the tree with the fruit, (the bread) thereof,”﻿7 that is, His   body. For so did God in your own gospel even reveal the sense, when He called   His body bread; so that, for the time to come, you may understand that   He has given to His body the figure of bread, whose body the prophet of old   figuratively turned into bread, the Lord Himself designing to give by and by   an interpretation of the mystery.[21] 


             I will tell you how her faith was this above all:﻿3   it made her believe that her God preferred mercy even to sacrifice; she was   certain that her God was working in Christ; she touched Him, therefore, nor   as a holy man simply, nor as a prophet, whom she knew to be capable of   contamination by reason of his human nature, but as very God, whom she   assumed to be beyond all possibility of pollution by any uncleanness.﻿[22]


             It was He who was seen by the king of Babylon in the   furnace with His martyrs: “the fourth, who was like the Son of man.”﻿15   He also was revealed to Daniel himself expressly as “the Son of man, coming   in the clouds of heaven” as a Judge, as also the Scripture shows.﻿16   What I have advanced might have been sufficient concerning the designation in   prophecy of the Son of man. But the Scripture offers me further information,   even in the interpretation of the Lord Himself. For when the Jews, who looked   at Him as merely man, and were not yet sure that He was God also, as being   likewise the Son of God, rightly enough said that a man could not forgive   sins, but God alone, why did He not, following up their point﻿17   about man, answer them, that He﻿18 had power to remit   sins; inasmuch as, when He mentioned the Son of man, He also named a human   being? except it were because He wanted, by help of the very designation “Son   of man” from the book of Daniel, so to induce them to reflect﻿19   as to show them that He who remitted sins was God and man—that only Son of   man, indeed, in the prophecy of Daniel, who had obtained the power of judging,   and thereby, of course, of forgiving sins likewise (for He who judges also   absolves); so that, when once that objection of theirs﻿20 was   shattered to pieces by their recollection of Scripture, they might the more   easily acknowledge Him to be the Son of man Himself by His own actual   forgiveness of sins.[23] 


             Now the work of healing or preserving is not proper   to man, but to God. So again, in the law it says, “Thou shalt not do any   manner of work in it,”﻿12 except what is to be done for any   soul,﻿13 that is to say, in the matter of delivering the   soul;﻿14 because what is God’s work may be done by human   agency for the salvation of the soul. By God, however, would that be done   which the man Christ was to do, for He was likewise God .… He was called   “Lord of the Sabbath,”﻿19 because He maintained﻿20   the Sabbath as His own institution. Now, even if He had annulled the Sabbath,   He would have had the right to do so,﻿21 as being its Lord,   (and) still more as He who instituted it. But He did not utterly destroy it,   although its Lord, in order that it might henceforth be plain that the Sabbath   was not broken﻿22 by the Creator, even at the time   when the ark was carried around Jericho.[24] 


             There come to Him from Tyre, and from other   districts even, a transmarine multitude. This fact the psalm had in view:   “And behold tribes of foreign people, and Tyre, and the people of the   Ethiopians; they were there. Sion is my mother, shall a man say; and in her   was born a man” (forasmuch as the God-man was born), and He built her by the   Father’s will; that you may know how Gentiles then flocked to Him, because He   was born the God-man who was to build the church according to the Father’s   will—even of other races also.[25] 


             Now, what is that “foolishness of God which is wiser   than men,” but the cross and death of Christ? What is that “weakness of God   which is stronger than men,”﻿1 but the nativity and incarnation﻿2   of God? If, however, Christ was not born of the Virgin, was not constituted   of human flesh, and thereby really suffered neither death nor the cross,   there was nothing in Him either of foolishness or weakness; nor is it any   longer true, that “God hath chosen the foolish things of the world to   confound the wise;” nor, again, hath “God chosen the weak things of the world   to confound the mighty;” nor “the base things” and the least things “in the   world, and things which are despised, which are even as nothing” (that is,   things which really﻿3 are not), “to bring to nothing   things which are” (that is, which really are).[26] 


             In this Christ the whole substantia of the Spirit would have to rest, not meaning that   it would be as it were some subsequent acquisition accruing to Him who was   always, even before His incarnation, the Spirit of God;﻿18 so that you   cannot argue from this that the prophecy has reference to that Christ who (as   mere man of the race only of David) was to obtain the Spirit of his God.[27] 


             But it will here be said that this Psalm has   reference to Solomon. However, will not those portions of the Psalm which   apply to Christ alone, be enough to teach us that all the rest, too, relates   to Christ, and not to Solomon? “He shall come down,” says He, “like rain upon   a fleece,﻿1 and like dropping showers upon the earth,”﻿2   describing His descent from heaven to the flesh as gentle and unobserved.﻿3   Solomon, however, if he had indeed any descent at all, came not down like a   shower, because he descended not from heaven. But I will set before you more   literal points.﻿4 “He shall have dominion,” says the   Psalmist, “from sea to sea, and from the river unto the ends of the earth.”﻿5   To Christ alone was this given; whilst Solomon reigned over only the   moderately-sized kingdom of Judah. “Yea, all kings shall fall down before   Him.” Whom, indeed, shall they all thus worship, except Christ? “All nations   shall serve Him.”﻿6 To whom shall all thus do homage,   but Christ? “His name shall endure for ever.” Whose name has this eternity of   fame, but Christ’s? “Longer than the sun shall His name remain,” for longer   than the sun shall be the Word of God, even Christ. “And in Him shall all   nations be blessed.”﻿7 In Solomon was no nation   blessed; in Christ every nation. And what if the Psalm proves Him to   be even God? “They shall call Him blessed.”﻿8 (On what   ground?) Because “blessed is the Lord God of Israel, who only doeth   wonderful things.”﻿9 “Blessed also is His   glorious name, and with His glory shall all the earth be filled.”﻿10   On the contrary, Solomon (as I make bold to affirm) lost even the glory which   he had from God, seduced by his love of women even into idolatry.[28] 


             They more readily supposed that the Father acted in   the Son’s name, than that the Son acted in the Father’s; although the Lord   says Himself, “I am come in my Father’s name;”﻿15 and even to   the Father He declares, “I have manifested Thy name unto these men;”﻿1   whilst the Scripture likewise says, “Blessed is He that cometh in the name of   the Lord,”﻿2 that is to say, the Son in the Father’s name. And   as for the Father’s names, God Almighty, the Most High, the Lord of hosts,   the King of Israel, the “One that is,” we say (for so much do the Scriptures   teach us) that they belonged suitably to the Son also, and that the Son came   under these designations, and has always acted in them, and has thus   manifested them in Himself to men. “All things,” says He, “which the Father hath   are mine.”﻿3 Then why not His names also? When, therefore, you   read of Almighty God, and the Most High, and the God of hosts, and the King   of Israel the “One that is,” consider whether the Son also be not indicated   by these designations, who in His own right is God Almighty, in that He is   the Word of Almighty God, and has received power over all; is the Most High,   in that He is “exalted at the right hand of God,” as Peter declares in the   Acts;﻿4 is the Lord of hosts, because all things are by the   Father made subject to Him; is the King of Israel because to Him has   especially been committed the destiny of that nation; and is likewise “the   One that is,” because there are many who are called Sons, but are not.   As to the point maintained by them, that the name of Christ belongs also to   the Father, they shall hear (what I have to say) in the proper place.[29] 


             Therefore, (they argue,) as it was the flesh that   was born, it must be the flesh that is the Son of God. Nay, (I answer,) this   is spoken concerning the Spirit of God. For it was certainly of the Holy   Spirit that the virgin conceived; and that which He conceived, she brought   forth. That, therefore, had to be born which was conceived and was to be   brought forth; that is to say, the Spirit, whose “name should be called   Emmanuel which, being interpreted, is, God with us.”﻿10 Besides,   the flesh is not God, so that it could not have been said concerning it,   “That Holy Thing shall be called the Son of God,” but only that Divine Being   who was born in the flesh, of whom the psalm also says, “Since God became man   in the midst of it, and established it by the will of the Father.”﻿11   Now what Divine Person was born in it? The Word, and the Spirit which became   incarnate with the Word by the will of the Father. The Word, therefore, is   incarnate; and this must be the point of our inquiry: How the Word became   flesh,—whether it was by having been transfigured, as it were, in the flesh,   or by having really clothed Himself in flesh. Certainly it was by a real   clothing of Himself in flesh. For the rest, we must needs believe God to be   unchangeable, and incapable of form, as being eternal. But transfiguration is   the destruction of that which previously existed. For whatsoever is   transfigured into some other thing ceases to be that which it had been, and   begins to be that which it previously was not. God, however, neither ceases   to be what He was, nor can He be any other thing than what He is. The Word is   God, and “the Word of the Lord remaineth for ever,”—even by holding on   unchangeably in His own proper form.[30] ​ 



[1]Tertullian. (1997). The Apology S.  Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (34). 

2 [Language common among Christians, and adopted afterwards into the Creed.]

[2]Tertullian. (1997). The Apology S.  Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (34). 

[3]Tertullian. (1997). The Apology S.  Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (35). 

[4]Tertullian. (1997). The Apology S.  Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (36). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

4 So Mr. Dodgson; and La Cerda, as quoted by Oehler. See Ps. 131:1 in LXX., where it is Ps. 130.

5 1 John 1:1.

6 I have followed Oehler’s reading of this very difficult and much disputed passage. For the expression, “having been trained,” etc., compare Heb. 5:8.

[5]Roberts, A., Donaldson, J., & Coxe, A. C. (1997). The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (708). Oak  Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

2 John 14:6.

[6]Tertullian. (1997). On the Veiling of Virgins S. Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. IV : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (27). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

6 Comp. John 20:28.

[7]Tertullian. (1997). An Answer to the Jews S. Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (158). Oak  Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

8 Or, “to call Him.”

[8]Tertullian. (1997). An Answer to the Jews S. Thelwall, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (161). Oak  Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

1 Mark 4:34.

[9]Tertullian. (1997). The Prescription against Heretics P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (252). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

[10]Tertullian. (1997). A Treatise on the Soul P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (221). Oak  Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

3 1 Cor. 15:3.

4 Ver. 4.

[11]Tertullian. (1997). A Treatise on the Soul P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (231). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

11 See below in chap. vi. and in the Anti-Marcion, iii. 9.

[12]Tertullian. (1997). On the Flesh of Christ P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (523). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

2 Ex. 33:20.

3 Penes nos. Christians, not Marcionites. [Could our author have regarded himself as formally at war with the church, at this time?]

4 Ex æquo agebat.

[13]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (319). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

12 Census: “the origin.”

[14]Tertullian. (1997). On the Flesh of Christ P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (525). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

4 The Church afterwards applied this term exclusively to the Holy Ghost. [That is, the Nicene Creed made it technically applicable to the spirit, making the distinction marked between the generation of the Word and the procession of the Holy Ghost.]

5 The “Comforter.”

[15]Tertullian. (1997). Against Praxeas P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (598). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

2 Ps. 8:5.

3 For this designation of the divine nature in Christ, see our Anti-Marcion, p. 247, note 7, Edin.

4 Luke 1:35.

[16]Tertullian. (1997). On the Flesh of Christ P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (534). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

5 Isa. 7:14.

6 Matt. 1:23.

[17]Tertullian. (1997). On the Flesh of Christ P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (536). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

[18]Tertullian. (1997). On the Resurrection of the Flesh P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (577). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

4 Mark 16:19.

5 1 Cor. 15:45.

6 Acts 1:9.

7 Ver. 10.

8 Zech. 12:10; John 19:37; Rev. 1:7.

[19]Tertullian. (1997). On the Resurrection of the Flesh P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (584). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

17 Habitus.

18 Curare.

19 [See Vol. II. p. 71 (this series), for an early example of this Communicatio idiomatum.]

[20]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (309). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

7 Jer. 11:19.

[21]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (337). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

3 Primo.

[22]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (380). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

15 Dan. 3:25.

16 Dan. 7:13.

17 Secundum intentionem eorum.

18 Eum: that is, man.

19 Repercutere.

20 Scandalo isto.

[23]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (359). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

12 Ex. 12:16.

13 The LXX. of the latter clause of Ex. 12:16 thus runs: πλὴν ὅσα ποιηθήσεται πάση ψυχη̂. Tertullian probably got this reading from this clause, although the Hebrew is to this effect: “Save that which every man (or, every soul) must eat,” which the Vulgate renders: “Exceptis his, quæ ad vescendum pertinent.”

14 Liberandæ animæ: perhaps saving life.

19 Luke 6:5.

20 Tuebatur.

21 Merito.

22 Destructum. We have, as has been most convenient, rendered this word by annul, destroy, break.

[24]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (363). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

[25]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (365). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

1 1 Cor. 1:25.

2 Caro.

3 Vere.

[26]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (440). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

18 We have more than one shown that by Tertullian and other ancient fathers, the divine nature of Christ was frequently designated “Spirit.”

[27]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (445). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

1 Super vellus: so Sept. ἐπὶ πόκον.

2 Ps. 72:6.

3 Similarly the Rabbis Saadias Gaon and Hadarsan, above mentioned in our note, beautifully applied to Messiah’s placid birth, “without a human father,” the figures of Ps. 110:3, “womb of the morning,” “dew of thy birth.”

4 Simpliciora.

5 Ps. 72:8.

6 Ps. 72:11.

7 Ps. 72:17.

8 Ps. 72:17.

9 Ps. 72:18.

10 Ps. 72:19.

[28]Tertullian. (1997). The Five Books against Marcion P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (449). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

15 John 5:43.

1 John 17:6.

2 Ps. 118:26.

3 John 16:15.

4 Acts 2:22.

[29]Tertullian. (1997). Against Praxeas P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (612). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

10 Matt. 1:23.

11 His version of Ps. 87:5.

[30]Tertullian. (1997). Against Praxeas P. Holmes, Trans.). In The Ante-Nicene Fathers Vol. III : Translations of the writings of the Fathers down to A.D. 325 (623). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems.

​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

{وهكذا يدَّعون أننا ملحدون،  وفي الواقع نحن نعلن أننا ملحدون من جهة من تسمونهم آلهة وليس من جهة الإله  الحق البعيد عن كل شر، الذي هو أبو العدالة والعفة والفضائل الأخرى. نحن  نبجله ونتعبد له مع الإبن الذي وُلِد منه، وهو الذي علمنا عن هذه الأشياء  و[علَّم] طغمات الملائكة الصالحين الذين يخدمونه وتظهر فيهم فضائله، كما  أننا نعبد روح النبوة ونحن نعبده بالذهن والحق وننقل تعاليمه كما هى لكل من  يريد أن يتعلمها}​ 
 سلسلة النصوص  المسيحية في العصور الأولى - القديس يوستينوس الشهيد - الدفاع الأول -  الفصل السادس، نشر دار باناريون للنشر والتوزيع..


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

*ترجمة ومراجعة أستاذ أدمنتيوس
* *
*  القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتيه:الابن _ كونُه الله _ هو لا شئ اخر غير انه الله. فعندما أسمع  الكلمات " وكان الكلمة الله " فإنها لا تخبرني فقط أن الابن يُدعى الله، هى تكشف لفهمي انه هو الله، في تلك الحالات السابقة، حيث دعي موسى الها وغيرها من الآلهة المزيفة، كان مجرد إضافة إسم عن طريق اللقب. هنا الحقيقة الصلبة الأساسية ذُكِرت: "وكان الكلمة الله". وذلك أن ἦν لا تُشير إلي لقب عارض بل حقيقة أبدية، عنصر دائم بوجوده، صفة أصيلة في طبيعته​[The Son], being God, is nothing else than God. For when I hear the words “And the Word was God,” they do not merely tell me that the Son was called God; they reveal to my understanding that he is God. In those previous instances, where Moses was called god and others were styled gods,86 there was the mere addition of a name by way of title. Here a solid essential truth is stated: “The Word was God.” That was indicates no accidental title but an eternal reality, a permanent element of his existence, an inherent character of his nature. ​ On the Trinity 7.11.
​ 86 Ps 82:6 (81:6 lxx, Vg).​ 
-------------------------------

القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي(هو) غير محوي في اي مكان، وأي زمان، وغير مادي، غير مفحوص، كما كان هكذا كائن. الذي كان فوق الزمان فأصبح تحت الزمان. وكان غير مرئي وظهر. لقد كان منذ البدء وكان مع الله وكان هو الله. الكلمة ἦν جائت للمرة الثالثة للتاكيد بالرقم. الذي كان فيه, قد تركه جانبا, والذي لم يكنه، قد أخذه، لم يصبح إثنان، لكنه تنازل ليصبح واحدا من الاثنين (يقصد اللاهوت والناسوت). فكلاهم هو الله، ما أخذه (الناسوت) وما قد كان عليه (يقصد اللاهوت). إلتقت الطبيعتان في طبيعة واحدة. ليس إبنين (دعونا لا تعطي تقريرات خاطئة عن الامتزاج).​[He] is not contained in any place; the timeless, the bodiless, the uncircumscribed, the same who was and is; who was both above time and came under time, and was invisible and is seen. He was in the beginning and was with God and was God. The word was occurs the third time to be confirmed by number. What he was, he laid aside; what he was not, he assumed; not that he became two, but he deigned to be one made out of the two. For both are God, that which assumed and that which was assumed; two natures meeting in one, not two sons (let us not give a false account of the blending).
  Oration 37.2.​ 
-------------------------------
​* اوريجانوس * بعد ان علمنا الانجيلي الثلاثة اوامر من خلال الثلاثة مقترحات التي سبق ذِكرها, فانه يجمع الثلاثة تحت راس واحد قائلا "هذا كان في البدء عند الله". الآن لقد تعلمنا من المقترحات الثلاثة، أولاً ، ماذا كان الكلمة أي "في البدء" , ومع من كان الكلمة اي "الله", ومن  كان الكلمة أي "الله". وبالتالي، يبدو الأمر كما لو أنه يشير الى الله الكلمة باللفظ " هو نفسه" ثم يجمع الثلاثة:"في البدء كان الكلمة"، و "الكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله" في تصريح رابع ويقول: "هو نفسه كان في البداية مع الله".*
*​After the Evangelist has taught us the three orders through the three propositions that were previously mentioned, he sums up the three under one head, saying, “The same was in the beginning with God.”*
*​ Now we have learned from the three propositions first, in what the Word was, namely, “in the beginning,” and with whom he was, namely, “God,” and who the Word was, namely, “God.” It is as if, therefore, he indicates the previously mentioned God the Word by the expression “the same” and gathers the three, “in the beginning was the Word” and “The Word was with God, and the Word was God,” into a fourth proposition and says, “The same was in the beginning with God.”*

**-------------------------------
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اغسطينوس​واذا لم يكن قد صنع , اذا هو ليس خليقة (أو:مخلوق) , واذا لم يكن خليقةً (أو:مخلوقاً)، فهو إذاً من نفس الطبيعة مع الآب.لأن كل طبيعة ليست الله فهي خليقة (أو مخلوقة)، وكل شيء ليس خليقةً (أو: مخلوقاً) هو الله. وإن كان الابن ليس من نفس الطبيعة مع الاب، اذاً هو طبيعة مخلوقة, وبالتالي ليست كل الاشياء قد صنعت بواسطته[1], ولكن "كل شيء به كان"، لذلك فهو من جوهر واحد ونفس الجوهر مع الاب. وهكذا فهو ليس اله فحسب لكنه (الله) تماماً.  
[1]لأن في هذه الحالة سيكون الإبن نفسه "شيئاً" من هذه الأشياء المخلوقة، وبالتالي لن يكون هو "به كان كل شيء" لأنه هو نفسه سيكون في هذه الحالة "شيء".



  And if he was not made, then he is not a creature; but if he is not a creature, then he is of the same substance with the Father. For all substance that is not God is creature, and all that is not creature is God.23 And if the Son is not of the same substance with the Father, then he is a substance that was made; and if he is a substance that was made, then all things were not made by him; but “all things were made by him,” therefore he is of one and the same substance with the Father. And so, he is not only God but also very God. ​On the Trinity 1.6 [9].​ 
23 Augustine here postulates the theistic doctrines of two substances—infinite and finite; in contradiction to the postulate of pantheism, that there is only one substance—the infinite.

-------------------------------​   الذهبي الفم:وما قد لا تعتقده انه يتحدث فقط عن جميع الأشياء التي ذكرها موسى، ويضيف ان "وبغيره لم يكن شيئاً مِما كان" وهذا يعني، أنه من بين الأشياء المخلوقة، لا توجد ولو واحدة فقط، سواء كانت مرئية أو مفهومة، أتت إلى حيز الوجود بدون قوة الابن.​ 

  [FONT=&quot]And that you may not think that he merely speaks of all the things mentioned by Moses, he adds that “without him was not anything made that was made.” That is to say, that of created things, not one—whether it be visible or intelligible—was brought into being without the power of the Son. ​

  [FONT=&quot]Homilies on the Gospel of John[FONT=&quot] 5.1.​​

-------------------------------​ 
هيلاري أسقف بواتيهوالآن إذاً، فإن كل الأشياء به كانت، تعالى لتعيننا و لتخبرنا ما ذلك الذي لم يكن به. " فيه كانت الحياة" تلك التي فيه لم تكن بالتأكيد بدونه، لأنها أيضاً كانت بواسطته. :كل الأشياء خلقت فيه و به. خلقت فيه لأنه كالله الخالق قد ولد. أيضا، لا شئ كان فيه قد كان بدونه إذ أن السبب في أن الله المولود كان حياة ووُلد كحياة و لم يُحيى بعد ميلاده، فليس فيه عنصران :أحدهما  فطري بالميلاد و الآخر يُمنح بعد ذلك. لا توجد في حالته مدة زمنية بين الميلاد والنضج. لا شيء مما خُلق فيه كان بغيره، فهو الحياة التي جعلت خلقتهم ممكنة. فضلاً عن ذلك فإن الله ، ابن الله، أصبح الله بموجب ميلاده و ليس بعد ميلاده. أن يولد الحي من الحي، الحق من الحق، الكامل من الكامل، لقد وُلِدَ بملئ قوة قدرته. لم يحتاج أن يتعلم في الوقت الذي تلى ميلاده لكنه كان يعي ألوهيته بذات الحقيقة التي ولد بها كــــ إله من إله.  ​ 
[FONT=&quot]Since then, all things were made through him, come to our help and tell us what it was that was made not without him.43 “That which was made in him is life.”​That[FONT=&quot] which was _in him_ was certainly not made _without him_, for that which was made in him was also made _through him._ All things were created in him and through him. They were created in him,44 for he was born as God the Creator. [/FONT]Again[FONT=&quot], nothing that was made in him was made without him, for the reason that God the begotten was life and was born as life, not made life after his birth; for there are not two elements in him, one inborn and one afterwards conferred. There is no interval in his case between birth and maturity. None of the things that were created in him was made without him, for he is the life that made their creation possible. Moreover God, the Son of God, became God by virtue of his birth, not after he was born. Being born the Living from the Living, the True from the True, the Perfect from the Perfect, he was born in full possession of his powers. He did not need to learn in the time that followed what his birth was, but was conscious of his Godhead by the very fact that he was born as God of God. [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]On the Trinity[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2.20.[/FONT]​ 43 See Hilary’s argument above in Jn 1:3b.​ 
44 Potentially.

-------------------------------​ 
أوريجانوس:​مخلصنا وربنا في علاقته بالآب وإله الكون ليس جسداً واحداً أو روحاً واحداً، ولكن أرقى من الجسد والروح، يسمّى، إله واحد. إن الكلمة المناسبة عندما تتحد الكيانات البشرية هى: الجسد. الكلمة المناسبة عندما يتحد شخص ورع مع المسيح هى: الروح. ولكن الكلمة، عندما يتحد المسيح مع الآب ليست هى الجسد ولا هى الروح ولكن (كلمة) أكثر وقاراً عن هؤلاء...الله. إذن، هذه هى (الكلمة) المناسبة التي يجب أن نفهم "أنا والآب واحد" بها.​ Our Savior and Lord in his relation to the Father and God of the universe is not one flesh or one spirit but something higher than flesh and spirit, namely, one God. The appropriate word when human beings are joined to one another is flesh. The appropriate word when a righteous person is joined to Christ is spirit. But the word when Christ is united to the Father is not flesh or spirit but more honorable than these—God. This then is the sense in which we should understand “I and the Father are one.”​ Dialogue with Heraclides 3–4.​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

